# Heat 2014 Off-Season Thread



## Smithian

Reload, not rebuild! Make it happen Riley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

First things first, thanks for everything, Shane Battier. Great career. Had a down season, but one of the great guys in Heat history. I'm sure he'll do great on ESPN.


----------



## Smithian

When the Heat sign Carmelo....


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> First things first, thanks for everything, Shane Battier. Great career. Had a down season, but one of the great guys in Heat history. I'm sure he'll do great on ESPN.


First things first, when do I have to get a new avatar?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> First things first, when do I have to get a new avatar?


Shows how long you've been gone.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Shows how long you've been gone.


I pop in occasionally. This was just a painful season. 82 game of "We kind of care but not really" and then a playoffs of "OMG everyone sucks but LeBron, crawl our way through" then ended tonight. Honestly the least enjoyable Heat season since the 15 win season.


----------



## Smithian

Gortat or bust


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Already said it in the Melo thread and i'll post it here too. The most interesting thing about this offseason will be to see if Riles asks the big 3 to again take pay cuts and to see if Wade especially would do it. He's owed $42 million over the next two years. He wont get that anywhere else.


----------



## UD40

If Wade opts-in, then most of the hope of adding another big weapon is almost certainly out of the question.


----------



## Jace

Would definitely happily take Gortat, but his D disappoints me. We could probably get Jordan Hill cheaper. Great rebounder and very athletic. Shot a high percentage with LA last season.

I think Wade is going to opt-in, even knowing how much it'll hamper the team, and justify it to himself as lifetime achievement money. He won us a chip on rookie deal, can't blame him. He shouldn't feel entitled to give it up, but it would be awesome. The dynamic between he and LeBron will decide if James stays. Can't see him leaving to anywhere but back to Cleveland, hypothetically, but even that seems unlikely right now.

Just sucks, because with Wade opting in, even if LeBosh stay, it'll be hard to improve this team. At the same time, there were a few easy improvements that could've been made had Riley been more aggressive in evolving this team. UD and Shane were done awhile ago. Ray only has spurts, few of which make up for his atrocious D. The point guards aren't good enough. I think we could've gotten a rotation player out of that 27th pick we traded in 2012, which is kinda frustrating, but I think we can make good with a vet min PG, a guy like Jordan Hill, Ennis, and a solid draft pick at 26. Just really sucks that Wade can't be relied on anymore on the ultimate stage. Was happy to hear him say he was fine physically, because I don't think he really was and bringing up ailments wouldn't go over well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Loyalty is what this franchise preaches, but if UD opts in (and there is no reason he wouldnt), that would make a nice $4.6 million expiring trade piece. Dont know if Riles would do it though. A lot might depend on what the big 3 do.


----------



## Pyrex

UD40 said:


> If Wade opts-in, then most of the hope of adding another big weapon is almost certainly out of the question.


If Wade opts in then why would Lebron stay?

Also where is R-Star? he posts more on our forum than Pacers...surprised not to see him tell us what we need to do as a team....apparently Melo would be horrible for this team lmao. He thinks getting good players for miami is a bad idea....then again he is a Pacer fan.


----------



## Jace

I hate to give any attention to the Melo thing because I think it's impossible, but to say it would be bad is inane. Melo and the Knicks played their best with him at the 4. He has plenty enough size to guard modern 4s and isn't as bad a defender as advertised. His scoring mentality would blend beautifully with LeBron's facilitating mentality, and both crash the boards extremely well for natural SFs. Both can be gone to in the post when the game needs to be slowed, and both are very adept running pick and rolls and making plays for themselves and others from the perimeter. Their strengths and weaknesses blend just about perfectly as well. They'd be a dominant duo.


----------



## Dee-Zy

You are right.

Only one thing, Melo has not shown that he can produce off the ball very well. Remember Linsanity? He was shit until Linsanity died and he got his high volume touches again. Might be a big adjustment for him to learn how to work in an offense that is not iso based.

With that said, if we can get him here without gutting the team to scrubs on the rest of the roster, that would be awesome.

I do prefer to have multiple solid role players who will contribute though.


----------



## Bogg

Dee-Zy said:


> You are right.
> 
> Only one thing, Melo has not shown that he can produce off the ball very well. Remember Linsanity? He was shit until Linsanity died and he got his high volume touches again. Might be a big adjustment for him to learn how to work in an offense that is not iso based.
> 
> With that said, if we can get him here without gutting the team to scrubs on the rest of the roster, that would be awesome.
> 
> I do prefer to have multiple solid role players who will contribute though.


There was very little overlap between Lin and Carmelo, if I remember correctly. The whole "Linsanity" thing happened when Melo was out for an extended period with some injury, and it was such a big deal because the Knicks were in a hole already when Carmelo got hurt and everyone had written them off, only for Lin to rip off a winning a streak. So I mean, there's a reason you don't remember Anthony doing anything noteworthy during the stretch where Lin was making headlines, but it's not because he was playing poorly.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bogg said:


> There was very little overlap between Lin and Carmelo, if I remember correctly. The whole "Linsanity" thing happened when Melo was out for an extended period with some injury, and it was such a big deal because the Knicks were in a hole already when Carmelo got hurt and everyone had written them off, only for Lin to rip off a winning a streak. So I mean, there's a reason you don't remember Anthony doing anything noteworthy during the stretch where Lin was making headlines, but it's not because he was playing poorly.


I mean when Melo came back.


----------



## Dee-Zy

My NBA Finals hangover is still pretty bad but a few thoughts.

The better team won. It's painful to say, but that is the truth. Part of me just thought that the Heat had another gear in them and that by costing through the regular season, they would of been able to turn it up at the end. The didn't. They sucked and the credit goes to the Spurs. They played flawlessly on both ends of the court and made the Heat look horrible Game 4 was a nightmare. Pop made the right adjustments and Spo just couldn't keep up. Spurs bench was deeper and stepped up, a testament to the Spurs' coaching staff and front office IMO. At the end of the day, the Heat played poorly, but that is mainly due to the Spurs' great D and O. The better team won.

There is a lot of great stuff out of this.

On an NBA and basketball stand point, it is refreshing to see a team win. The NBA praises the individual so much, it is good to see a team win. It is a storybook, feel good end. I hope that this will trigger a new trend in the NBA where rather than stockpiling stars à la Boston or Miami Big 3, we will see more teams being built as teams, just like the Spurs.

Spurs are such a classy organization, besides Thunder (for KD), I couldn't have wished for another team to win the chip aside from the Heat (as painful as it is to say. Literally, I feel a little nauseous saying that).

In the end, I am still proud of the Heat. The bar was just too high. They were a flawed team and there was too much expectations on them (that is pretty much their fault with the 2010 summer celebration, that was a little embarrassing as a Heat fan). Still, 4 trips to the finals, back to back chips, that puts them up there with the Magic and Bird Lakers-Celtics. They have also achieved something the Spurs have never achieved. Back to Back titles and 4 straight trips to the finals.

Congrats to the champ, they deserve it. I hope that this rivalry can continue within the next years, a new Lakers-Celtics type, where Heat and Spurs will meet regularly in the finals in the next 5-8 years.

This will be a long but interesting off season for the Heat. Should the big 3 opt out, they only have a few contracts on the books. Heat have a lot of flexibility to reboot, rebuild, and reload. I think this is probably the best thing that can happen to the Heat since the 2011 lost. This will shake them and I expect Riley to do his Jedi Mind Tricks shit and build an even better team. I hope Wade's ego will deflate and will start thinking more as a teammate and make bigger sacrifice, such as a paycut, develop a solid 3pt shot, and come off the bench. I hope Bosh will get a bigger role, Riley will get better role players, and Spo will incorporate better ball movement. This is far from over. Heat can still win multiple chips.

Congrats to the Spurs again, and quite happy to see KL get the FMVP. He was a beast. It's nice to not see a household name get the FMVP based on reputation.


----------



## Bogg

Dee-Zy said:


> I mean when Melo came back.


I haven't looked it up this morning, but I think there was very little overlap between the two that season. I think they played a couple of games together without ever getting comfortable and then Lin got hurt. Maybe I'm wrong, but the work computers block ESPN (but, oddly enough, don't have anything to say about this site).


----------



## Marcus13

Between the draft and free agency, we need to find a point guard and a rim protector. Then let's run it back!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Pyrex said:


> If Wade opts in then why would Lebron stay?
> 
> Also where is R-Star? he posts more on our forum than Pacers...surprised not to see him tell us what we need to do as a team....apparently Melo would be horrible for this team lmao. He thinks getting good players for miami is a bad idea....then again he is a Pacer fan.


We miss you on the playoffs board buddy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bogg said:


> I haven't looked it up this morning, but I think there was very little overlap between the two that season. I think they played a couple of games together without ever getting comfortable and then Lin got hurt. Maybe I'm wrong, but the work computers block ESPN (but, oddly enough, don't have anything to say about this site).


They overlapped for about 2-5 games, I forgot, but the eye test showed that Melo and Lin couldn't co-exist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That Linsanity peak is hard to look at and take anything from. All I know is that Melo dominates when he plays off the ball on Team USA and that playing off the ball with Lebron is a tiny bit different than playing off the ball with Lin 

All this talk is futile though because they arent playing here together.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Trade Bosh for Lin/Asik and Jones or D-Mo.

Lin runs the second unit. Split the MLE between a big and a wing. Draft a decent wing. Sign some vet min ring chasers.


----------



## Jace

Dee-Zy said:


> You are right.
> 
> Only one thing, Melo has not shown that he can produce off the ball very well. Remember Linsanity? He was shit until Linsanity died and he got his high volume touches again. Might be a big adjustment for him to learn how to work in an offense that is not iso based.
> 
> With that said, if we can get him here without gutting the team to scrubs on the rest of the roster, that would be awesome.
> 
> I do prefer to have multiple solid role players who will contribute though.


Just like I was encouraged by Bosh's D in the Olympics, relative to his D in Toronto, I'm encouraged by Melo's off-ball play in all of his time in international play. He's been brilliant off the ball on different Team USA teams. And it's not like we wouldn't put the ball in his hands several times a game to make plays. Look how inept our offense looked with all 3 on the floor these Finals.


----------



## Pyrex

"There’s mutual interest between the Heat and Kyle Lowry, according to Brian Windhorst of ESPN.com, who spoke this morning in an appearance on ESPN’s SportsCenter. Hoops Rumors"


Let the rumours begin!


----------



## UD40

Windhorst also said it's a long shot.

No matter what, Windhorst is a clown.


----------



## Pyrex

UD40 said:


> Windhorst also said it's a long shot.
> 
> No matter what, Windhorst is a clown.


Yup, now that Miami lost he's going to make countless articles about Bron going back to CLE. Still one can dream about Lowry being our PG


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Exit interviews taking place today. A whole bunch of tweets incoming:

Lebron:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478998382074003457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478998820026478593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478999824717451267

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479000366722215936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479000687078952960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479001188117934080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479001199312515074


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479001983060160512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479001990786072576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479002349294206977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479002655323197441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479002752974979072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479003100703760384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479003149282193408(very true)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479003504829140993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479003796488478720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479004071609638912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479004782146121728

Wade:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479004991332438016
:nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shane in his last interview with the media of his career:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479006542482915328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479007156734152704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479007275676209152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479007409856204800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479008531933184003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479008679484604417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479009129327894528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479009318511968256
:laugh: gonna miss Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hard to believe the draft is just 9 days away. Here are who some mocks have us taking:

Yahoo: Shabazz Napier.


> 26. Miami Heat: Shabazz Napier, Connecticut, PG, 6-1, 175, Sr. – LeBron James has said he is a fan of Napier, who could be insurance if Mario Chalmers leaves in free agency.


Draft Express: KJ McDaniels.


> K.J. McDaniels has emerged from obscurity to develop into one of the best all-around players in college basketball, helping his Clemson squad to a 8-6 record in the ACC thus far. McDaniels has been stuffing the stat sheet all season long, ranking very highly among top-100 prospects in a variety of categories, including points per-40 pace adjusted (6th overall), rebounding (4th among wing prospects), steals (4th among wings), and blocks (1st among wings and 8th overall).
> 
> The Clemson forward showed one of the reasons why he was able to register 1.4 steals and 3.3 blocks per 40 minutes as a small forward last season as he measured with a 6-11 ¼ wingspan. McDaniels' wingspan measured 1 ¾ inches longer than it did in 2013, when he measured 6-6 with a 6-9 ½ wingspan at LeBron James Camp. McDaniels' “new-found” length is important, as it should allow him to defend small forwards comfortably, despite standing just 6-6 in shoes and weighing 196 pounds. McDaniels' build is similar to that of Gerald Green (6'6 without shoes, 192 pounds, 6'9 ¾ wingspan) or Josh Childress (6'5 ¾ without shoes, 196 pounds, 6'11 wingspan).


Chad Ford: Kyle Anderson.


> After watching the way Boris Diaw carved them up in the NBA Finals, finding a Diaw clone might be exactly what the Heat need. Anderson thrives with the ball in his hands, is an emerging shooter and a good rebounder. He's a poor athlete, but he helps the game flow.


CBS Sports: Elfrid Payton.


> Very few college basketball fans have seen Payton play. But every NBA franchise has, and most like him enough to make it unlikely that he'll be available in the second round. (Previous: 26)


Fox Sports: Jerami Grant


> One talent evaluator told me the hyper-athletic Grant could have been a top-10 pick if he’d stayed in college one more year and improved his game. It’s no secret that the Heat are in dire need of a point guard, and I would absolutely love inserting Shabazz Napier here, but I can’t see the Heat getting a competent NBA point guard at this draft position unless they trade up. A point guard here (i.e., Semaj Christon of Xavier) wouldn’t be an upgrade from Mario Chalmers. As for Grant, he is all potential. He doesn’t have a reliable jumper, though, and might be a tweener in the NBA.


----------



## Wade County

Napier sounds good, otherwise maybe Mitch McGary would be worth a look??


----------



## Jace

The tricky part is finding a guy who has enough of a ceiling to develop, but can also help us down the line. Napier's ceiling's not too high, but I love his skillset here and his approach to the game. Other guys seem like they can be awesome here in a few years, but would be difficult to play now.

Initially intrigued by McDaniels, but while his shooting form looks fine, his lack of effectiveness there would keep him from being as serviceable here during his development as other prospects. Same with Grant. Too raw for our perimeter, too thin to play PF. Seems similar to what we would've gotten out of Eric Griffin. Ennis has tons of upside yet seems more currently serviceable with his jumpshot.

Payton's also intriguing, but his total lack of J makes him a bad fit.

Anderson initially looked great to me, but his athleticism deficit could be killer on the next level. His skills overlap too much with LeBron's for it to be worth risking.

EDIT: Watching some Grant tape now, I'm changing my mind a little bit. Wouldn't mind seeing if we can put enough weight on him to make him a stretch(ish)-4. Has the talent and motor to make an impact right away, it looks like.


----------



## Jace

Anyone know what Rudy Fernandez's deal is? I'm pretty sure the only reason he's not in the league right now is because he only wanted to play for certain teams if he had to be away from home. Always wanted him here, and we were always on his short list of teams (even pre-Big 3).


----------



## Jace

After looking at all the prospects in our range, I'm underwhelmed. Early might be good for us, but the two guys I really like (Napier/Payne) are crawling up the mocks. This may be because of how low I've gotten on Cole, but I'd package him with the 26th to move up for Payne.


----------



## Wade County

I think in most likelihood, we will probably draft someone for another team an move back into the 2nd round to get a guy we rate that slips. 

Guaranteed salary is a killer on our roster, we need the financial flexibility. 

I think if Napier is around we may consider keeping it though. But yeah, looks like he might be taken before #26 .


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Anyone know what Rudy Fernandez's deal is? I'm pretty sure the only reason he's not in the league right now is because he only wanted to play for certain teams if he had to be away from home. Always wanted him here, and we were always on his short list of teams (even pre-Big 3).


From February


> Fernandez's deal with Real Madrid calls for him to make slightly above $4 million in 2014-15, when his contract comes to an end, so he'd probably be looking for mid-level exception money to consider an early return to the NBA. - See more at: http://hoopshype.com/blogs/sierra/nba-knocking-on-rudy-fernandezs-door-again#sthash.k5xV6qpp.dpuf


----------



## Wade County

Not sure if Rudy's game ever really translated to the nba all that well though. Bit risky for mid level money.


----------



## Marcus13

I LOVE Shabazz Napier and would be ECSTATIC if we got him. A season to learn from Ray at the Pro level will give him a great work ethic and he'll be a great punch off our bench. 100% in on that


----------



## Marcus13

Lebron, Wade, Ray and their families are currently in the Bahamas together on vacation. I choose to look at this as a good sign


----------



## Jace

Where'd you hear that? (EDIT: Nevermind, found it. Wade was at a Marlins game apparently 30 minutes ago, so this may be inaccurate) 

I love Napier too. I'm a UCONN fan so I've loved him since he was a freshmen. Had a feeling he'd develop into an NBA talent.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Not sure if Rudy's game ever really translated to the nba all that well though. Bit risky for mid level money.


I probably only remembered the good stuff. Liked his shooting, creativity, and athleticism, and thought it would be helpful off our bench. I remember him killing us with a stepback jumper in Miami, I believe in '09. Seemed like his big issue was not having his heart in the game because he was homesick and only wanted to play in certain cities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, he said the NBA is a business and even if you sign somewhere that you're not guaranteed to stay there and also mentioned the long 82 game season, which he made seem like a big issue for him because of his back injury.


----------



## Marcus13

Jace said:


> Where'd you hear that? (EDIT: Nevermind, found it. Wade was at a Marlins game apparently 30 minutes ago, so this may be inaccurate)
> 
> I love Napier too. I'm a UCONN fan so I've loved him since he was a freshmen. Had a feeling he'd develop into an NBA talent.


Aw ok thats whats up, Im a UCONN fan too (go figure- Ray n all) Feels like he's going to have some Ben Gordon young years ahead which would be great to have off our bench.

A little Disappointing to hear that report is likely inaccurate then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's Wade at the Marlins/Cubs game this afternoon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479337670993137664


----------



## Jace

List of guys who've worked out for the Heat through Wednesday

Johnny O'Bryant
Walter Tavares
Kyle Anderson
Jordan Bachynsky
Markel Brown
Joe Harris
CJ Wilcox
Artem Klimenko
Jarnell Stokes
Khem Birch
Jordan Clarkson
Bryce Cotton
Casey Prather
Jordan Adams
DeAndre Daniels
Cleanthony Early
PJ Hairston
Russ Smith 
Xavier Thames



Initially looked over Walter Tavares (projected at 31 by DX) because the 7-3 height scared me away, but after seeing we worked him out I looked into him. To my surprise he's very mobile for his size. His strengths are guarding the PnR and recovering, and protecting the rim. Despite having ground athleticism he's not a great leaper, so may not provide as much "vertical spacing" as prime Heat Birdman. Still seems worth a look. Huge wingspan and hands, and a great rebounder on both ends. Raw (never touched a basketball until four years ago), but already has a good feel for the game and seems like his raw tools could help us right away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley has his end of season press conference today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479640998956384257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479641408341430272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479642175609643008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479643617183555584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479644928813699072
What a bad ass quote :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More from Riley:



> Riley: "I think the team needs to be layered with some young guys." Mentioning James Ennis.
> 
> Riley says "there's a lot of flexibility" no matter what the Big 3 do.
> 
> Riley says that Chris Andersen suffered "incredible painful (bruise) injury" against Indiana. And teams game-planned against him.
> 
> Riley: "The four years we've had here with LeBron, we hope turns into another eight or 10."
> 
> Riley: "I love LeBron. He knows that. He knows about how we feel about him. But he's a winner." Talks about giving LeBron time.
> 
> Riley says he's not sure if Ray Allen wants to come back.
> 
> Riley on Allen: "We probably asked a little bit too much of him."
> 
> Riley on Oden: "You just don't want to walk away from that kind of a talent."


----------



## Wade County

Love that conference from Riley. Absolute gold stuff in there. Such a gangster.


----------



## Pyrex

Man Riley is the best.


----------



## Stanley Yelnats

> I'm not dropping championship rings on the table for those guys. They can drop their own.


My new sig.


----------



## Pyrex

Per source, Andray Blatche officially declines $1.43M option for next season with Brooklyn, will become unrestricted free agent.

He killed us on the inside in playoffs


----------



## Marcus13

ugh. Don't like the quote about Jesus. I'm not saying he isn't right, but Ray is going to want the same role guaranteed if he comes back and it sounds like Miami might want to change that aspect of the rotation. Uh oh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont think Riles meant replacing him in the rotation. Think its more about adding another SG who can start in the games that Wade misses and keep Ray in his same role all season, instead of having to rely on Ray to play extended minutes on those nights without Wade.


----------



## Jace

Probably also relying on him as our only main-rotation bench wing.

Speaking of Ray and bench wings, it turns out the Bahamian guy confused James Jones with Wade


----------



## Wade County

Fair bit of difference between JJ and DW...

Agree on what W2B is saying. It's not about replacing Ray per se, but I think they'd ideally get his minutes down to a steady 20 per night rather than the 28-30 he was playing a lot if the 2nd half of the season. 

Less reliance on the UDs and Shattiers of the world will be handy too. I wonder if Ennis is ready to contribute straight off the bat?


----------



## Jace

Should get a better idea of that by the end of the Vegas Summer League. I see them initially giving him a blend of the Battier and Allen roles when he plays. I don't see them giving him those high-post touches we give to Shane to run the offense through, nor do I see us letting him run pick and rolls as often as we let Ray. They'll test his defense on the tougher wings a lot, and on offense he'll be running around a lot coming off screens or just chilling in the corner, a la JJ when he plays. Wade and Ray get a lot of looks near the rim running those off-ball routes, and Ennis is a much better shooter than Wade, and taller/longer/more athletic than both, so he'd be a great target when he gets open either on the perimeter or inside. His skillset + physical tools should make him pretty useable right away in a compact role.

Hoping they put the ball in his hands more in these Summer Leagues so we can see if he's improved his handle.


----------



## Wade County

To be determined what's his PnR offense is like, but he can definitely space the floor straight away.


----------



## Jace

Looking more into the draft and guys we've worked out, I'm getting the feeling we'll use the 26th to select for someone else, then trade their rights to get a couple of 2nd rounders. No one in our range seems like a good match/immediate contributor. Would like to see us trade up for Payne or Napier, but that's unrealistic.

A couple of guys I'd like to see us pick up in the 2nd would be another UConn Husky DeAndre Daniels, who I think could grow into a small-ball 4 role for us, and Russ Smith, who could be like a better-shooting, more creative version of Cole. We've worked both out and Pat loves him some title winners, which both were in college. Some similarities between Ennis and Daniels, but Ennis is more of a guard while the 2-inch taller Daniels has the dimensions and frame to eventually play PF.


----------



## Wade County

Yep. Can't see us keeping the first rounder that's for sure. Where's Smithi? He knows all the Heat targets


----------



## Jace

Guessing he'd go Jarnell Stokes. SEC. Some UD similarities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 11m
> Going online now: ESPN sources say Nets and Cavs are discussing Marcus Thornton-for-Jarrett Jack trade


Man, i'd love Jack here. Too bad we have zero trade pieces.


----------



## Dee-Zy

> I'm not dropping championship rings on the table for those guys. They can drop their own.


I feel stupid, the quote sounds bad ass as **** but I am not sure I understand exactly what he is saying. That he will not be showing rings to potential Free Agents to try and get them to the Heat, that the Big 3 have their own rings now to do that?

Or is he talking about walking away from rings? Or losing potential rings?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dee-Zy said:


> I feel stupid, the quote sounds bad ass as **** but I am not sure I understand exactly what he is saying. That he will not be showing rings to potential Free Agents to try and get them to the Heat, that the Big 3 have their own rings now to do that?
> 
> Or is he talking about walking away from rings? Or losing potential rings?


He was talking about Lebron and Bosh specifically after what he did in 2010 to recruit them


> Riley dropped a bag full of title rings on LeBron’s table in Cleveland during their 2010 meeting. He has flashed at least one of them to a few other free-agent targets over the years.
> 
> Bosh took matters a step further.
> 
> “He gave me one of his championship rings from 2006, and was like, ‘You give me that back when you come here and win yours.’” Bosh said. “So I took it. I was like, ‘Oh, man!’ Don’t tell me to take something if you don’t want me to take it. I’ve still got it, too. But I told him I’d give it back after this year.”


Riley pretty much said in the most awesome way possible, that he told them in 2010 that they'd win their own rings if they signed with Miami, which they did, and to continue trusting in him now.


----------



## Wade County

Such a gangster move, that is vintage Riley right there. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Ballscientist

My source says Wade is willing to accept $10 million paycut per year.

He will opt out by June 29.


----------



## Jace

OK.

You don't remember that quote DZ? Became one of the most iconic references of the 2010 haul.

Back to BS, I refuse to take that anything close to seriously, but 10 mill would put him somewhere near the 40 he's owed, while extending his years up until the 36 rule would be inacted. Basically, that's what he'd have to accept for opting out for less to make sense.


----------



## Ballscientist

to clarify:

10 million paycut per year means Wade will make $12.5 million per year for the next 5 years.


----------



## Jace

Can't be a 5 year deal. The salary of the 5th year would be evenly dispersed amongst the prior four years against the cap per the over 36 rule.

Perhaps the deal could be negotiated with that in mind, but I don't quite see the point. I'll remain skeptical until June 30th ends.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> OK.
> 
> You don't remember that quote DZ? Became one of the most iconic references of the 2010 haul.
> 
> Back to BS, I refuse to take that anything close to seriously, but 10 mill would put him somewhere near the 40 he's owed, while extending his years up until the 36 rule would be inacted. Basically, that's what he'd have to accept for opting out for less to make sense.


I remembered something about Pat showing rings to convince Lebron and Bosh but did not know about dropping a bag or giving Bosh the 2006 ring. First time I read about that. Odd, I thought I read everything in this forum during 2010 Free Agency.


----------



## Dee-Zy

So when is the deadline for the big 3 to opt-out and when is the deadline for the to re-sign or to extend?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Final opt out date for big 3 is June 30.


----------



## Pyrex

### Former NBA All-Star Gary Payton said he will work with Norris Cole this summer because “I like him a lot. I like his game. He needs to develop a floater in the middle.”

Cole said last week: “I believe I’m starter-caliber.” But certainly not yet.

Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/sports-b ... rylink=cpy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Been saying that for over a year now. Hopefully he does work on that floater in the lane.


----------



## Adam

Cole is starting. Chalmers is done. I've decided, so it's fact.


----------



## Jace

Floater and still work on that 3-ball.

More and more I'm loving the idea of Russ Smith as our bench PG. Awesome skillset for a bench sparkplug guard, and there'd be no drop-off with his D after Cole. Might already has a more advanced skill-set than Norris.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I like Chalmers but I think he needs to leave MIA to grow. He will forever be the little brother that will get yelled at. I think if he goes to the right team, he can grow into a very good player and prove to the league that he is actually worthy of starting on half the team of the NBA. Many people say he isn't even a started on most other teams. I believe in Rio.


----------



## Jace

Chet Kammerer is speaking to reporters on the draft right now. Says Heat like 20 guys, and are hoping one falls to 26. Says it's a very wing-heavy draft, and not knowing the composition of next year's roster means they'll go BPA who they believe can contribute as a rookie. Also said Ennis exceeded their expectations in Australia. Felt they'd avoid a wing with Ennis coming in, but I guess this means they still might take one. Guessing KJ McDaniels gets a look if he's there, even though he's extremely similar to Ennis.


----------



## Adam

I want us to draft a center.


----------



## Wade County

I'm fine with BPA provided it is actually the BPA...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just got a sportscenter push notification that reads:



> LeBron James' Wife Instagram photo not made in reference to husband's future with Heat- Source


Already tired of all these rumors and sources and July 1st isnt even here yet...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Zach Lowe @ZachLowe_NBA
> 
> Re: @ESPNSteinLine report of NYK exploring Shump for 1st-round pick: Watch the Heat, potentially using No. 26 as main bait for Shumpert.


To me, Shumpert has always been more hype (NY dying for a good young player) than actual game. But he is a pretty good defender.


----------



## Wade County

I'd take that deal. Probably would only regret it if Napier was around, but I think shumpert a 3 and D would be handy. Needs to get his J back though.


----------



## Jace

Yeah he's so streaky. Good form/arc, though, and he gets hot enough at times to convince me he can develop it. Still, I'm not enamored with him. Good thing is we have to pick before trading it, so we'll be able to see what's available. Shumpert definitely has the potential to be a very solid 2 for us, and potentially even a starter if we're to make the Wade-sixth-man move.

That hysteria over Savanna's post was shamefully absurd. Do people not realize players go home during the summer?

The only C I like in this draft is Walter Tavares. He's raw, but has a developed-enough skillset and impressive-enough tools to contribute as a rookie. My hope is that his ground athleticism can be translated into better vertical athleticism with a strengthened lower body, because it seems his "vertical spacing" leaves a smidge to be desired, particularly at his height/length. I'd project him to be at least a roughly half-foot taller version of Joel for us defensively (pick and roll coverage + shotblocking), though it looks like he'll be a better offensive player, and no doubt more effective offensively because of his height. More importantly, he's a much better rebounder. We don't ask for much more from a C beyond PnR coverage, rim protection, rebounding, and finishing ability. He might be able to develop a decent jumper, as evinced by his FT shooting, but Birdman proves that's not essential. He'll get backed down int he post, but his height/length helps him still contest post-up shots close to the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> I'd take that deal. Probably would only regret it if Napier was around, but I think shumpert a 3 and D would be handy. Needs to get his J back though.


Thinking we have to stop getting our hopes up on Napier. He's been invited to the green room for the draft. His stock has shot up and likely way out of our range.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> Yeah he's so streaky. Good form/arc, though, and he gets hot enough at times to convince me he can develop it. Still, I'm not enamored with him. Good thing is we have to pick before trading it, so we'll be able to see what's available. Shumpert definitely has the potential to be a very solid 2 for us, and potentially even a starter if we're to make the Wade-sixth-man move.
> 
> That hysteria over Savanna's post was shamefully absurd. Do people not realize players go home during the summer?
> 
> The only C I like in this draft is Walter Tavares. He's raw, but has a developed-enough skillset and impressive-enough tools to contribute as a rookie. My hope is that is ground athleticism can be translated into better vertical athleticism with a strengthened lower body, because it seems his "vertical spacing" leaves a smidge to be desired, particularly at his height/length. I'd project him to be at least a roughly half-foot taller version of Joel for us defensively (pick and roll coverage + shotblocking), though it looks like he'll be a better offensive player, and no doubt more effective offensively because of his height. More importantly, he's a much better rebounder. We don't ask for much more from a C beyond PnR coverage, rim protection, rebounding, and finishing ability. He might be able to develop a decent jumper, as evinced by his FT shooting, but Birdman proves that's not essential. He'll get backed down int he post, but his height/length helps him still contest shots close to the rim.


I wonder if Spo will look at his defensive philosophy this offseason. We have been beaten soundly on the boards for years now, and the way the league is going, scrambling D like ours can easily get picked apart by the quality teams in our league. Changes might be coming. 

Agreed too W2B on Napier, unlikely he's around but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Jace

Napier won't be around for 26, but I'm fine with it. I'd rather Payne drop to us, though also unlikely. Still, stranger things have happened in the draft. After the lottery there are often prospects selected that teams fell in love with whom were projected to go later. As I've been saying, as much as I love Napier, I'm beginning to see Russ Smith as a better fit.

Even Skolnick has brought up the need to tweak the D system. The Mavs exploited it in 2011. OKC couldn't. Spurs nearly did two Finals in a row. We see teams in the regular season exploit it all the time. I'm skeptical Spo will adjust it, but it really needs to be. As much as I believe in him, Pat's influence has left too many archaic principles hovering over this team. Old vets and scramble D aren't as viable in this league as they once were.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I think it was Zach Lowe that broke it down perfectly, although Miami dropped their Hyper aggressive Trap and Recover D, the only tweak Miami did, and it worked for Indiana, is to dial down on the aggressiveness. Have the big man drop down rather than trap the PnR really high. The problem is exactly what you guys said. Against elite teams with good ball movement, they make us look like high schoolers playing against NCAA D1 teams. We can keep that in our pocket, but need another Defensive Scheme. The problem is that without a real rim protector in the middle, it is hard to defend conventionally.


----------



## Jace

I may be wrong about trading the 1st. Apparently it's only about a million dollar cap-hold. Keep hearing a lot of talk about Early as the pick. Loved watching him in the little college ball I watched, but his scouting report didn't stand out to me, probably in part because of some overlap with Ennis. I'd still take him.


----------



## Jace

Good article from *Ethan Skolnick* about the upcoming possibilities

Seems we'll have a 2.7 mill exception if all opt out. Wonder who we can get with that. I can see a bench scoring guard/wing like a Jodie Meeks or Alan Anderson, if they're willing to take something slightly below market value to play here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ESPN's Chad Ford reports today that the Heat is trying to move up from 26th in the draft to select Connecticut point guard Shabazz Napier, partly because LeBron James likes him. Napier, 6-1, averaged 18 points, 5.9 rebounds and 4.9 assists for UConn last season, while shooting 42.9 percent from the field and 40.5 percent on threes.
> 
> Napier won NCAA titles in 2011 and 2014 and was named the Final Four's "most outstanding player" after this year's NCAA Tournament.
> 
> When I asked Heat executive Chet Kammerer on Monday whether he though Napier would be available at No. 26, he said he did not know but did not want to talk about any players on Miami's radar. His stock has risen in recent weeks and some mock drafts have him going in the mid-to-late teens.
> 
> "No way you take another point guard in the lottery before Napier," LeBron tweeted during the NCAA Tournament.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ilbility-of-other-lebron-s.html#storylink=cpy





> @chadfordinsider: Heat will try to package No. 26 & Norris Cole to get up in the late teens for Napier.


..


----------



## Jace

HELL YES

Cole's development has seemed to level off. He'll have 1-2 week pushes where he seems like he's becoming an NBA PG, then he falls back to DLeague quality. Ford mentioned one reason you do it if you're the Heat: It appeases LeBron.


Look who'd fit right in with the Heat WAGs


----------



## Adam

It's hilarious to me that the people second only to Sarver in throwing away draft picks are now rushing to grab a high one.


----------



## Jace

Funnily enough, the Suns are one of the teams Heat are apparently in discussions with. They have 3 1sts, including the 14th.

Would feel weird picking in the lottery again. Never would've thought it'd happen in this Big 3 era.


----------



## Pyrex

Are teams really going to give up a draft pick for Cole and the 26th? 

I don't see it happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade, Lebron and Bosh spotted together today. Likely having their "summit"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481896995292860416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481901166372999169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481921192253587456
Ethan confirmed it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481908785686913024


----------



## Wade County

Fate of our franchise being decided right now. Scary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481984491981123584
Damn..


----------



## Jace

Now that's something that could tempt LeBron if he REALLY wants to play with Melo. Still, tough seeing him opt to go West. But yeah, with Houston giving away Asik for nothing, and presumably Lin about to go the same route, it's clear they're pretty confident they can get one of these guys.

Hoping Wade is more self-aware than I think he is. He needs to acknowledge that he's no longer on equal-footing with the other two (and Melo if that's actually in play). Maybe Bosh takes it upon himself to offer to cut his salary evenly or close to Dwyane's. I wonder if they'd be just as willing to sacrifice as much for Lowry (perhaps even in conjunction w/ Jordan Hill or another big) as they would in making room for Melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482064634367967232
Too bad. The one year that there arent 10 teams looking to trade out of the back of the 1st round, happens to be the year that the Heat reportedly want someone.


----------



## Jace

Welp.

More bad/weird info...according to Chris Broussard, we're showing interest in Kendrick Perkins. Don't believe this for a second, unless we'd be taking him on to acquire something else from them or a 3rd party.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Read that and didnt put much stock into it. Makes no sense plus he's owed $10 million. Why in the world would we do that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hopefully a sign that Wade is wanting to lose a bit of weight and come into next season in better shape


> dwyanewade
> 16 minutes ago
> Day 1 of the new challenge.. @kingjames @rayn34 @mistadubb Let's goo!!! #focused


----------



## Dee-Zy

Damn that looks good.


----------



## Pyrex

"Kyle Lowry is HEAT's #1 target." © Ethan "Juice" Skolnick (Guest co-hosting on 790 The Ticket)


Don't know if we can get him, but I read somewhere because of the no florida state tax...that even taking quite a bit less would still be great compared to Canada's tax. 

He can handle the ball-handling duties to re-leave pressure off Lebron and Wade....maybe play with wade in the back court with the second unit while Lebron is resting so Wade doesn't have to do as much.


----------



## Jace

He's my number 1, not considering LeBron may want Melo instead.

Big 3 can take a total of about 45 mill (perhaps with LeBron getting slightly more than Wade/Bosh) and leave 10 mill for Lowry after cap-holds. Seems fairly feasible.


----------



## Adam

Draft night is here. Just want to say before we pick, I'm strooooooooooongly in favor of Wade losing weight and moving over to the point. With that in mind, I would love seeing us draft a shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482336887622098944
Well if a trade is to happen, its gonna be in the next couple of picks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shabazz to Charlotte. 2 picks in front of Miami.


----------



## Jace

YES!!!!!!!

HEAT TRADING FOR SHABAZZ!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482344637911154688
:yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade County

Stoked!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @WindhorstESPN 49s
> Heat will trade No. 26, No. 55 and a future 2nd to the Hornets for Shabazz Napier


**** you Bill Simmons. Quit your crying


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron tweeted this just now. Dont know if it was before the Heat trade was announced or not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482344663115112448


----------



## Jace

You guys don't know how happy I am. Loved him since he was a freshman, and not even a surefire NBA player. This is so ****ing cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miami will select PJ Hairston for Charlotte.

Heat still kept Cole too. Great trade by Riley.


----------



## Wade County

What did Simmons say? Great work by the Heat draft team. Pumped for you Jace, equally pumped we got our guy. Will be interesting to see where this leaves Mario...looks like he's a goner


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> What did Simmons say? Great work by the Heat draft team. Pumped for you Jace, equally pumped we got our guy. Will be interesting to see where this leaves Mario...looks like he's a goner


1st it was reported around pick 20 that the Heat had interest in trading up for Shabazz, which Simmons then laughed at saying that they are dangling Cole, who no one will want because of how bad he looked during the finals.

Then mentioned Napier being a good pick for all the teams in front of Miami. And when the Bobcats drafted Napier, he started singing his praises saying he's his best "chip on his shoulder" player and then Andy Katz said he's going to Miami and Simmons couldnt help himself and said "I'm tired of all these teams helping out Miami!" Just crying on TV basically :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Was awesome seeing Simmons go from desperation to elation to dejection. He's such a piece of shit. Can't have a panelist rooting for and against teams so passionately and blatantly.

Thought for sure we'd have to give up Cole for Shabazz. I'd still move Cole in the right deal. He can't start, and I don't think they want to start a rookie at PG.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> What did Simmons say? Great work by the Heat draft team. Pumped for you Jace, equally pumped we got our guy. Will be interesting to see where this leaves Mario...looks like he's a goner


He said that once again a team helps out Miami. Said the Big Three never could have happened if David Kahn didn't help Miami out by taking Michael Beasley (which isn't even true).

What, teams aren't allowed to trade with us now? This is coming from the guy whose team was gifted a championship in the form of Kevin Garnett by ex-Celtic Kevin McHale. We didn't even win the championship last year and we still deal with this retard hatred, and people wonder why Miami fans cry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Look at his face when he hears about the trade :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Okay, since the pick is in I have my final thoughts. I actually would like the guy we drafted for Charlotte, Hairston, more than Napier. Not that I dislike Napier but I think that the future of our team is moving Wade to PG and getting a floor spacing, athletic SG in the lineup.

I think if Mitch McGary was available I would absolutely be railing right now about how he should have been our pick. OKC took him and I'm fine with us not moving up. I do think he could have been the best realistic option out of this draft. I would have gone for him.


----------



## UD40

I LOVE the Napier pick. Love it love it love it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Okay, since the pick is in I have my final thoughts. I actually would like the guy we drafted for Charlotte, Hairston, more than Napier. Not that I dislike Napier but I think that the future of our team is moving Wade to PG and getting a floor spacing, athletic SG in the lineup..


I like Hairston too and his shooting would have been nice here. Wing players are probably the easiest to fill though. A guy like Alan Anderson would be great here. 

PG is a huge need and we just got one of the best and toughest in the draft. Plus read that last Lebron tweet. That's the biggest reason for doing this.


----------



## Wade County

That gif is priceless. 

U mad Bill?


----------



## UD40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482351575248019456
Doesn't make sense after getting Napier.


----------



## Jace

I want Alan Anderson too W2. Would be awesome off our bench and helping keep Wade and Ray fresh.

Here's the clip WC https://vine.co/v/MtVW7UxtxYY

If ESPN had shame, they'd be embarrassed over this guy. Such a child.


----------



## Wade County

UD40 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482351575248019456
> Doesn't make sense after getting Napier.


Cool story Ric.


----------



## Jace

Getting Lowry still totally makes sense. We don't know that Napier can start right away, and he'd be an excellent backup. If we can move Cole to clear a tiny bit of extra space, Lowry-Napier has potential to be a top 5-10 PG rotation. Would really supplement Wade's downslide.


----------



## Jace

Oh wait, didn't see the Bosh part. :rotf:

**** outta here Puker.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm glad someone else say the Bucher crap. He is so awful. Glad ESPN got rid of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ric Bucher is the worst "insider"


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ric Bucher is the worst "insider"


I know an Akron, Cleveland, Miami guy that begs to differ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> rayn34
> 32 minutes ago
> Congratulations to my fellow husky. Bienvinido a Miami. #UCONN












Looks like his son :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Bosh isn't going anywhere. Been obvious for awhile. Bucher's got a "source" ****ing with him.


----------



## Wade County

We like us some UConn - Caron, Ray Ray, Shabazz


----------



## Adam

What do you guys think of Pau Gasol? I'd rather have him over Lowry especially after we just drafted Napier. Jace, I still think Cole is the 2nd best backup PG in the league. He has his ups and downs but there aren't better options and his highs and lows average out to a useful player.


----------



## Wade County

Heat brass love Cole. I'd say he will get every opportunity to prove his worth as a starter next year, barring Lowry coming on board somehow.


----------



## UD40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482366756342616064


----------



## Jace

Marcus13's new avi












Cole's certainly showed the potential to be a great backup, and perhaps even a starter, at times. His consistency is just atrocious. If he could at least become a steady shooter I'd be more supportive. Willing to give him another chance, though. Rio out and Shabazz in could alter his mindset in a way that's helpful. I've given up on him being any sort of floor general, as his vision is well-below average for a PG, but if he can hone his jumper some more, both spotting up and off the dribble, he'd be a plus player.

I'm fine with Gasol, but he appears to be on the verge of really plummeting. His rebounding still looks strong, but his D is pretty bad now. Might be able to guard the post better than Bosh/Birdman, still. I just think Lowry has the greater impact, and I also worry about health with Pau. Want to get younger. Feel Jordan Hill can have a better impact in a different way.


----------



## Wade County

That's so unlikely. Bucher go home, you're drunk.


----------



## Pyrex

Lol Bucher is the worst.


----------



## Jace

Is he saying they'd be trading us Lowry to clear cap room so Bosh can go back? Seems like a weird agreement to make, ignoring the fact that it'd make no sense for Bosh to want to go back.


----------



## Wade County

Of the undrafted, intrigued by James Michael McAdoo. Obviously there's a family connection with our organization, but he was once looked at as a lotto pick. Worth a look.


----------



## Jace

This is so surreal right now. I feel like Smithi when we got PBev or Jarvis. Hopefully this ends better, though.










Really excited about the two rookies we have coming in. Feel both can be rotation players off the bat.


----------



## Wade County

Summer league should be very interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thinking we have to stop getting our hopes up on Napier. He's been invited to the green room for the draft. His stock has shot up and likely way out of our range.


----------



## Rather Unique

BITTERSWEET for me. Every year in college hoops I have a few players who I deem my 'boys'. I been a huge fan of Bazzy since his freshman year so I'm as happy as Jace is right now. BUT the writing is now on the wall for Mario who was my boy as a freshman in college as most of y'all know I was his biggest fan. 

Thank you for the memories SuperMario. Wish it didn't have to end on such a sour note with the shortsighted public perception and forgetting what he brought to our 2 championships. 

I got my Mario jerseys, now time for Bazzy's #13 . Being a season ticket holder and the joy of drafting Rio and now Bazzy. Trade one for the other, can't ask for more.

Oh and Pat Nabbing that pick only swapping 1sts and giving up two late 2nds... G.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Trade is official 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482381058747297792


----------



## Wade County

Legitimately lold at you shhhhhing yourself W2B


----------



## Wade County

Respect to Mario for what he has provided thus far, but it is time to move on IMO.


----------



## Jace

I hope we hear a lot of "Shaboom!"s in the future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley's after draft press conference:


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 4m
> Riley on the Napier deal: "You sort of zero in on somebody. It's very difficult when everybody knows."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 4m
> Riley: "We feel very excited about him and what he can bring. Two-time champion, high motor guy, character guy."
> 
> Jason Lieser ‏@PBPjasonlieser 2m
> Pat Riley says the Heat have had an eye on Shabazz Napier for the last 3 years. "We liked him. We rated him high."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Riley was attracted to Napier's pick-and-roll and shooting ability.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 2m
> Riles on Napier: "He's a very, very competitive player. He can go end line to end line with anybody."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 22s
> Riley talking about one time Heat took "very, very young" player instead of 4-year player. Thinking that's about 2004 (Wright over Nelson).
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 58s
> Riley: "I fell more in love in with him the closer we got to the pick."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 37s
> Riley, on pulling the trigger on Napier, "Even if you have a bad hand, just go all in."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 17s
> Riley says he had a long, personal conversation with Napier. "He's a very bright kid. I was very impressed..."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 28s
> Riles says Napier is a very bright kid. Napier talked tonight about how his mom being Puerto Rican made Miami attractive to him.
> 
> Jason Lieser ‏@PBPjasonlieser 2m
> Riley-"I know LeBron tweeted something out about him and why not? If LeBron & I have same taste in talent, so be it. But he didn't call me."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Riley says the Heat landed eight or nine undrafted players. Won't release until the morning.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 42s
> Riley says Norris Cole will compete. "Mario is a free agent, so we've got to deal with that. We'll have some depth at the position."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This reminds me so much of the '02 draft and Caron Butler falling to us. 



Wade County said:


> Legitimately lold at you shhhhhing yourself W2B


Had to do it


----------



## Jace

Yeah man. I hate seeing Heat players I don't despise go anytime, especially a guy who played a huge role in 2 titles (and played really well in almost winning another in '11), but Rio's kinda always been more bad than good, with many big games in big moments to somewhat balance out. Kinda like extrapolating Gary Payton's Finals contributions with us to a full career (he hit 2 big shots that he may not have had to had he not been so dreadful throughout the rest of the series). Chalmers' D has been a killer for us forever, & he's not consistent or impactful enough on O to balance it out. Always wanted to see what this team would look like with a PG with a true scoring feel. Shabazz is also a talented passer too, sometimes reminding me of Steph Curry's passing game.

Gonna be weird seeing Rio in a different uni and will tug at my sentimentals, and I'm sure he'll have both huge and incredibly bad games against us (can't decide which will come first). You grow attached to players you drafted and watched play for your team for 6 years. Still, he's probably been the least likeable personality of the main players of these two championship teams, which makes it a little easier.


----------



## Jace

Looking forward to seeing that undrafted list. Were a few guys that went undrafted people seem to be high on.


----------



## Ben

I don't watch college ball so couldn't say that I'm up or down about this pick, but it's good to see everyone happy about it. 

Thanks for everything Mario. It's a shame the Wario moments stick in my head more than the SuperMario's, but it's undeniable he played a big role in the championships.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Sad to see Mario go, I liked him since his College days. I think this is the best thing that could happen to him. I think he can blossom into one of the best PG in the league. People have been laughing at me saying that he is a top 15 PG in the league, I think he can be a top 12 in the right situation. He'll get there.

Prove em wrong Rio!!!!


----------



## Pyrex

Dee-Zy said:


> Sad to see Mario go, I liked him since his College days. I think this is the best thing that could happen to him.* I think he can blossom into one of the best PG in the league.* People have been laughing at me saying that he is a top 15 PG in the league, I think he can be a top 12 in the right situation. He'll get there.
> 
> Prove em wrong Rio!!!!


*wait....what???*


----------



## Jace

Still surreal for me. I don't know how good he'll be, but I barely watch college ball, at least regular season, & I can't remember the last player I liked as much as him. Crazy to see my favorite team wind up with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Along with Napier, Hamilton, and Ennis, here are some other names that will be on the Heat summer league team. From Joe Goodman:



> LANGSTON HALL
> Position: Point guard
> Height: 6-4
> Age: 22
> College: Mercer
> Honors: Atlantic Sun Player of the Year (2014)
> Highlights: Led A-Sun in assists (5.5) and free-throw percentage (86.5) in 2013-14 regular season, and was sixth in scoring (14.9) and second in steals (1.5). A-Sun record for assists (633).
> 
> TYLER JOHNSON
> Position: Shooting guard
> Height: 6-4
> Age: 22
> College: Fresno State
> Honors: 2013-14 All-Mountain West Second-Team
> Highlights: Already has offers to play Europe.
> 
> ANDRE DAWKINS
> Position: Shooting guard
> Height: 6-5
> Age: 22
> College: Duke
> Highlights: Shot 42 percent from three-point range off the bench as a senior.
> Twitter: @dre_dawkins
> 
> RONALD ROBERTS JR.
> Position: Forward
> Height: 6-8
> Age: 22
> College: St. Joe's
> Honors: 2014 Atlantic 10 All-Championship Team
> Highlights: Scored 15 points and had 11 rebounds in A-10 title-game win over VCU. Vertical over 46 inches.
> Twitter: @RonaldRoberts5
> 
> JERRELLE BENIMON
> Position: Forward
> Height: 6-8
> Age: 22
> College: Towson
> Honors: Two-time Colonial Athletic Player of the Year
> Of note: Started career at Georgetown





> Ira Winderman @IraHeatBeat · 54m
> Former University of Miami guard Trey McKinney Jones and ex-NBA veteran Tyler Honeycutt among those on Heat's summer roster.


Also, German PF Danilo Barthel will play on the Heat's summer league team


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482659847151030272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482668636574732289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482666308425625600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482670272827232258
:laugh: at Ethan having to take the high road because Bucher now works for his same company.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Almost feel bad for him that Puker is tied to the same company. Dilutes BR's growing credibility. They need to dump him. Nothing was believable about that report. Good on him for apologizing in a series of tweets, but it's a little late to save his credibility.

Ronald Roberts is gonna be a lot of fun in SL. Joe Goodman put a video of him on his blog doing some crazy dunks in a workout. Slightly undersized, but long/strong PF who can get his chin to the rim. Lots of hustle/energy/defense. Might be like a stronger Eric Gordon. Could be serviceable if we wind u really thin at the end of the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Actually gained a little respect for Bucher.


----------



## Wade County

Lowry sure would be handy. He has become a much better shooter these days too.


----------



## Jace

I've vacillated between wanting him or either Hill and someone cheap at the wing or PG, or Ariza and a cheap PG or even a big. Ultimately, Lowry's the best player available beyond Melo, and his contributions could off-set Wade's decline, helping with penetration/creating in the starting lineup, and carrying O when LeBron sits. He'd space the floor better than Rio, who takes forever to set his feet and unload. Lowry sets very quickly and has a super-quick release.


----------



## UD40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482967588587065344
HUGE!


----------



## Jace

Completely shooting in the dark here since we have no idea how much room the Big 3 will leave, but I decided to mess around a little anyway

Which would you prefer?

Kyle Lowry | Shabazz Napier | Steve Blake/Luke Ridnour
Dwyane Wade | Ray Allen | Anthony Morrow 
LeBron James | James Ennis | James Jones
Jonas Jerebko/Anthony Tolliver | Rashard Lewis | Udonis Haslem
Chris Bosh | Chris Andersen | Greg Oden


Jordan Farmar | Shabazz Napier | Steve Blake/Luke Ridnour
Dwyane Wade | Jodie Meeks/Alan Anderson | Ray Allen 
LeBron James | James Ennis | James Jones
Jerebko/Tolliver | Rashard Lewis | Udonis Haslem
Chris Bosh | Jordan Hill | Greg Oden


The 2nd one doesn't seem like a significant upgrade, particularly in the starting lineup (and may need to leave out Farmar & stick with Cole for financial reasons), but it's still a pretty decent infusion of youth and athleticism. Jerebko & Tolliver are almost a wash for me. Both are good rebounding (Jerebko's better) and solid 3-pt shooting (Tolliver's been a little more consistent) stretch 4s. Not sure who plays better D. Jordan Hill would take Birdman's role to the next level. I think he'd be better there than starting. Farmar lit it up from 3 last year, & I don't mind him as a distributor. Napier might be able to take over the starting spot by the end of the season. And then Ennis gives us a dimension at the wings we've yet to see with this team.

Hill starting with Birdman re-signed could be another option to look at. The C rotation scares me in the Lowry version. I just don't know what decent C we could get at the room exception or vet min. Jason Smith wouldn't take 2.7, would he?

Most likely won't have the money for either of these exact scenarios, but they represent two directions I can see us going. Lowry's the best semi-realistic player we can go after, and makes our starting lineup way better and offsets Wade's decline, but the lineup headed by Jordan Hill adds more depth, interior D, and rebounding. Less overlap than with the Lowry addition, too. I think the Big 3 would be more willing to take significant paycuts to bring in a star, so I guess I'd lean the Lowry direction and hope the new stretch-4 rebounds well for us, Birdman stays healthy, and Oden takes another step. I'd rather bring in an extra C than bring back JJ, but I have a feeling Jones will be back.


----------



## Wade County

No chance of Beas getting resigned? I'd rather continue with him than a guy like Jerebko.


----------



## Pyrex

The rest of the world right now.

"The Heat are trying to get better, lets hate them for trying to get better!"


----------



## Jace

I'd like Bease back, but I'm getting the feeling from the beat writers, as well as that "sources" report about LeBron being frustrated with his focus, that the Heat won't be interested in him returning. Sucks. I thought he showed some nice things this season.

Tolliver could be a nice addition. Really good 3-point shooter now, and can rebound decently (certainly better than Battier/Lewis). I feel like I recall him playing some decent D, too. We had him in a training camp, so he's already a little familiar with our franchise.


----------



## Wade County

Who knows if those reports are true though, it looked like he bonded with Bron early on I thought. Maybe more went on behind the scenes than we know.


----------



## Jace

Ira brought up the fact that Shabazz might have to wait out free agency to get his deal, so he could get the max for his slot. The issue there would be Summer League. He could play without a contract, but would be risking things. Might have to settle for a little less now in order to play with security.

It'll suck if he doesn't play. Not just because he won't get the experience and get an idea of his NBA game, but I just selfishly want to watch him and Ennis lead those teams. Has a lot of potential for fun.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Who knows if those reports are true though, it looked like he bonded with Bron early on I thought. Maybe more went on behind the scenes than we know.


Yeah, I found it weird because even in the Finals I saw them seeming chummy on the bench or in timeout huddles. Sucks that all of his good contributions have been erased from most people's memories. He really helped us a lot in several games.


----------



## Jace

Shabazz is having his press conference at 2pm (40 mins from now for those out of our timezone). Will be streamed on HEAT.com.

Didn't realize Summer League was so soon. Starts this saturday. Heat will play both Orlando and Vegas. Hoping we hear today that Bazzy will play, contract or not.


----------



## Jace

HEAT.com finally uploaded Riles' post-draft presser *with functional audio*

Pat makes a veiled allusion to a team "he used to coach" saying they'd trade down with us only if they told us who he wanted to pick. No doubt it's Crittenton in '07, whose career likely would've turned out differently if he wound up with a team that actually needed him. Said they hung up after he said who to pick for him. ****ing Mitch Kupchak.


----------



## Jace

Pat right before the jersey pose "I'm gonna go upstairs and crunch some numbers"










Gotta love Bazz's demeanor. Carries himself like a vet. Said all the right things, and Spo said all the reasons why I felt he'd be a good fit. Napes said he'll almost definitely play SL, with or without a contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, I missed it. Hopefully they put it online later.

Good to hear he'll play in summer league.


----------



## Jace

They will.

Just told Ethan filling in for Lebby that he'll play for Puerto Rico in international competition at some point. Would be good experience as long as it doesn't wear his body down.


----------



## Wade County

Any transcript of the Napier interview?


----------



## Adam

I really worry about Napier on the NBA level because he's so tiny. Cole gets bullied around a lot and he's a lot bigger than him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Napier press conference is up on *Heat.com*

And scroll down for the *Napier interview on 790*


----------



## UD40

> LeBron James, Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade plan on offering Pat Riley a window to carry out his plan on upgrading their supporting cast, according to sources.
> 
> All three players have opted out of their deals to become free agents.
> 
> The Heat began their offseason moves by acquiring the draft rights to Shabazz Napier, who James is known to be extremely fond of as a player.
> 
> James is also expecting a max contract, while Bosh and Wade will likely sign for less.


In Riles we trust.


----------



## Jace

We've been linked to Vince Carter. Shot just under 40% from 3 last season, and has adjusted well to being a role player. Doesn't help us get younger, but Ennis compliments that.


----------



## Wade County

VC has played well, but I think we need to look at someone younger at the wing.

Ed Davis is unrestricted...could be a decent defensive roleplayer? He played well for the Raps before getting shifed to Memphis as an occasional backup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Under an hour away from all the craziness to begin. Time to get to work, Riles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483812393546686464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483814650195111936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483806337189412865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483801904414457857


----------



## Jace

Yeah the Ed Davis news got me excited. Could be a cheap, highly-serviceable big. Certainly gave us fits. 

Bernard James could be a similar option.

Woj's new article states that the Big 3 have given Pat their desired pay & he now has some space to work with. Good to read.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A ton of news out there. Biggest so far


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483837703641767936


----------



## Jace

We've been linked to Carter, Marion, Blake, and Deng, so far.


----------



## Jace

Add Ariza to that list.


----------



## Jace

We've also contacted Lowry and Isaiah Thomas


----------



## Pyrex

Adrian Wojnarowski ✔ @WojYahooNBA
Follow
Miami reached out to Kyle Lowry's agent Andy Miller tonight, and sides are planning to talk in the morning, source tells Yahoo.
11:45 PM - 30 Jun 2014


Marc Stein ✔ @eSPNSteinLine
Follow
Line of teams chasing Kyle Lowry so long that Raptors now said to be weighing whether to offer fifth year to Lowry to clinch his re-signing



NBA Rumors ‏@NBARumors1 4m
Report: LeBron James' agent to meet with Suns, Rockets, Mavs http://cbsprt.co/1mPjG6b


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Already ruling out Lowry. Raps will end up overpaying.


----------



## Ballscientist

Riley has a good strategy. Reserve 30 million for LeBron, Haslem, Cole and Napier, then spend 26 million to sign free agents.

.......

Finally Heat can force Wade and Bosh to sign 5 years Vet's minimum contracts.


----------



## Ballscientist

NBA Rumors ‏@NBARumors1 4m
Report: LeBron James' agent to meet with Suns, Rockets, Mavs http://cbsprt.co/1mPjG6b[/QUOTE]

Why not Lakers?


----------



## Jace

We're also showing interest in Spencer Hawes, as I thought we would. Great rebounder and fantastic 3-point shooter for a C. 41% on a good sample size. Don't like him as a person though. Uses toilet paper with Obama's face on it. Don't want to hear his political opinions. Defense also sucks.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Already ruling out Lowry. Raps will end up overpaying.


Yup. They're now considering offering a 5th year to seal it.

Would love to get an idea how much the Big 3 left for Riles. Gotta close to 10 if they're pursuing Lowry/Deng.


----------



## Ballscientist

Many teams are interested in Deng(14.3 million salary). Clippers and Heat asked Deng for less money. It seems to me that Heat is still trying to save some money for Wade and Bosh.

I believe that money is more important for Lowry and Deng than the chance of championship. Clippers should not make offer to Deng.

My projections: Deng will sign $75 million contract and Lowry 65 million.


----------



## UD40

Assuming the reports are true, I welcome Bosh back with open arms and Wade back with...a look of "I'm not mad...just disappointed."


----------



## Pyrex

Bosh taking less than Wade seems fishy to me. If its true, Bosh is one hell of a man to do that, one HELL of a man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gortat off the market. Agreed to 5yr, $60 million deal with the Wizards.


----------



## Marcus13

Gortat and Lowry off the market? Welp there goes Option A and B.

I'm really not interested in Vince or Marion


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Marcus13 said:


> Gortat and Lowry off the market? Welp there goes Option A and B.
> 
> I'm really not interested in Vince or Marion


Lowry still out there. Long shot though.


----------



## Pyrex

I think we are going to really hope Napier and Ennis pan out


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 4m
> Free agent Pau Gasol had a phone conversation with Miami president Pat Riley today, league source tells Yahoo Sports.


..


----------



## Ballscientist

Pau is asking for 4 years 45 million. He is better than Lowry.


----------



## Ballscientist

Big Three don't want Lowry or Deng because they are obviously not good enough.


----------



## Jace

Lowry wants to take a few days to decide, and for whatever reason (whether Heat's or his camps), talks "haven't progressed" with us, according to Windhorst.

Wouldn't mind Pau because of his shooting, passing, and rebounding, but with the minutes we should keep him at, he might be too expensive, especially considering his D. Would be great at the right price.

Deng and Ariza are still out there, but I don't love spending that much on a backup in Ariza, & don't see how Deng would start, unless LeBron wants to play more 4. 


My hope is that LeBron doesn't need a sexy name to seal his staying. Instead of going for names like Pau, Vince Carter, Shawn Marion, I'd like to see Pat pick off a few 20-somethings for cheap while these space teams focus on bigger names.


*Jordan Farmar* | *Shabazz Napier *
Dwyane Wade | Ray Allen | Chris Douglas-Roberts
LeBron James | *James Ennis* |DeAndre Liggins
*Josh McRoberts* | *Ed Davis* | Rashard Lewis | Udonis Haslem
Chris Bosh | Chris Andersen | Greg Oden

To me, something along these lines would be a fairly significant upgrade. Hard to say if all of that would be affordable (we do have a couple of TPEs for 2.7 each, as well as the room exception for the same). Adds two 27 year olds to the starting lineup. Farmar shot 44% from 3 each of his last two seasons. Can run a team decently. Coming off playing in D'Antoni's space offense, similar to ours. 

McRoberts' rebounding dipped last year as his 3-pt attempts jumped to over half of his FGAs (up from 1/4th the previous season). Indicates his game is still evolving and balancing out (wouldn't float around the perimeter quite as much playing next to Bosh), but should fit in very well here. Best part was his spike in passing. All of his assist-related numbers made a huge jump last year, including averaging 5 per 36 minutes. He assisted on almost a quarter of CHA's FGs while on the floor. Add to that his hustle and grit, and he'd be an awesome addition to the starting lineup. Also, his athleticism and length could help offset Bird's aging. 

Then you add 23, 24, and 25 year olds (Napier, Ennis, and Davis, respectively) off the bench who should all be able to contribute in ways we need early on. Not certain Davis would be a rotation staple in this scenario, but he'd be great in support of Bird, and could eventually surpass him. I like adding CDR (shot 39% from 3 last year and has great scoring instincts) as a non-rotation reserve in case we ever need extra perimeter offense on the fly. Added Liggins instead of JJ because I think a defensive-specialist wing would be needed if we didn't get Ariza or Deng. We don't yet know if Ennis will be ready to be any sort of stopper. 

No true C added, but I don't think that's necessary. Davis would give us what we want out of a C, and Oden can possibly take a step along the lines of Rashard's late one next year.

Adding up to 5 young/early prime guys to a potential 10-man rotation, without sacrificing skill/abilities. Still enough vets that Pat/Spo shouldn't have to worry about relying on inexperienced guys in big moments.

Other somewhat smaller names I like that could give us a good boost:

Jordan Hill 
Jonas Jerebko
Darren Collison
PJ Tucker
Bernard James
Anthony Tolliver
Jordan Crawford


Some of those guys will get overpaid out of our range for what we'd get out of them, but others could be good bargains. Really wondering what Ed Davis is able to get.


----------



## Wade County

Imagine if Stephenson landed here...that'd be some funny shit. 

Quite like the idea of Farmar. He had some lights out games last season. I go hot and cold on McBob-his passing game would be great, and he can space the floor-just feel we need some kind of rebounder that isn't UD on the floor.


----------



## Jace

It's why I like Ed Davis here. Athletic & decently skilled. Very tenacious and a good rebounder. 

Jordan Hill is still my big man pipedream, though. Was top 10 in rebounding % last season

A. Drummond (22.33)	
D. Jordan (21.56)	
A. Bogut (20.71)	
D. Cousins (20.41)	
D. Howard (20.10)	
A. Varejao (19.60)	
N. Vucevic (19.55)	
S. Dalembert (19.36)	
*J. Hill (19.04)	*
T. Duncan (18.83)


Left Trevor Booker off my list. Really good defender at PF. Rebounds pretty well. Can hit from mid-range. A little undersized, though. We've been linked to him.


----------



## Bogg

Jace said:


> It's why I like Ed Davis here. Athletic & decently skilled. Very tenacious and a good rebounder.
> 
> Jordan Hill is still my big man pipedream, though. Was top 10 in rebounding % last season
> 
> A. Drummond (22.33)
> D. Jordan (21.56)
> A. Bogut (20.71)
> D. Cousins (20.41)
> D. Howard (20.10)
> A. Varejao (19.60)
> N. Vucevic (19.55)
> S. Dalembert (19.36)
> *J. Hill (19.04)	*
> T. Duncan (18.83)


Hill's not a pipedream, his absolute ceiling on the open market is probably going to be the mid-level, so Miami could conceivably make him a market-rate offer. I've said before that I think getting a couple of good roleplayers is a better strategy for Miami than spending eight figures on one starter.


----------



## Jace

Yup, I'm preferring that now. I'm just not sure Pat or LeBron feel that way.


----------



## Ballscientist

Bogg said:


> I've said before that I think getting a couple of good roleplayers is a better strategy for Miami than spending eight figures on one starter.


That is what I think.

My source says Big Three has made it clear that they don't want Lowry or Deng.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484412920961318914


----------



## Jace

Good to hear. So through LeBatard's and Juice's sources today we've learned that the Heat supposedly had interest in Lance, who wanted more money. Ariza is currently our #1 target. Deng wants to come to Miami but wants more than we're offering.

Windhorst said on LeBatard yesterday that LeBron most wanted help on the wing. Explains what we're hearing with Ariza and Deng. Need to sign one quick so whomever we'd want to use the remaining cap room on doesn't sign somewhere else.

Ariza + Hill would be a pretty solid upgrade.


----------



## Ballscientist

Jace said:


> Good to hear. So through LeBatard's and Juice's sources today we've learned that the Heat supposedly had interest in Lance, who wanted more money. Ariza is currently our #1 target. Deng wants to come to Miami but wants more than we're offering.
> 
> Windhorst said on LeBatard yesterday that LeBron most wanted help on the wing. Explains what we're hearing with Ariza and Deng. Need to sign one quick so whomever we'd want to use the remaining cap room on doesn't sign somewhere else.
> 
> Ariza + Hill would be a pretty solid upgrade.


Do you still want to keep Birdman and Allen?

Assume that Bosh starting salary is $13.1 million, you won't be able to keep them.


----------



## Jace

I would, but Birdman's not a priority with Hill in.


----------



## Ballscientist

I like Birdman. He is still a pretty good player.


I heard an interesting trade proposal

Lin/NO pick to Raptors for Lowry, rejected by Toronto, top 5 Chinese population in North America.

A few years ago, Rockets trade Lowry to Raptors for something like 6th pick. Trade back in.


----------



## Ballscientist

Bogg said:


> Hill's not a pipedream, his absolute ceiling on the open market is probably going to be the mid-level, so Miami could conceivably make him a market-rate offer. I've said before that I think getting a couple of good roleplayers is a better strategy for Miami than spending eight figures on one starter.


I don't know for what reasons. I really *hate the Lakers player stats* last season.

Gasol: 18 and 10

Meeks 17 pts

Hill Whatever Rebounds


----------



## Hibachi!

Why Ariza? Does he really help them that much? They need to focus on Gasol or even Jordan Hill (but not overpaying him). Ariza doesn't do enough differently to add to what the Heat need.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They likely see Ariza as a perfect stretch 4 in their small ball offense. He can also take pressure off of Lebron on defense.


----------



## Pyrex

Apperently Lebron is being lowkey with Miami like he was in Cleveland summer of 2010.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484529317251416064
Lives in Miami and is very close with the Arison family.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lowry re-signing with Toronto


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 35s
> Kyle Lowry has agreed to a 4 year, $48M contract to stay with Toronto, sources tell Yahoo.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484538487623139329


----------



## Bogg

Ballscientist said:


> I don't know for what reasons. I really *hate the Lakers player stats* last season.
> 
> Gasol: 18 and 10
> 
> Meeks 17 pts
> 
> Hill Whatever Rebounds


I think Gasol still has some valuable basketball left in him, but any stats accumulated under D'antoni are suspect.


----------



## Adam

I like Boozer as a small signing after he gets amnestied. He would be a beast off the bench for some offense.

Good riddance to the possibility of Lowry. Guy isn't even a top 10 PG and is getting $12 million a year? That's ridiculous.

My guy Stephenson is still out there.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Ariza sucks, you dont want him.


----------



## Wade County

Did you see Shane Battier this season? If so, for the love of god give me Trevor.


----------



## Marcus13

I would LOVE Boozer on this team ;; absolutely love it! I think he'd make a much bigger positive impact for us than Deng or Vince would


----------



## Pyrex

With all the money being thrown away at weak free agents, we are in trouble.


----------



## Hibachi!

The Heat have swung and missed on free agents, but that's because they are so up in the air it's obscene. They don't know what their cap is, who's going to re-sign, etc. Then they want free agents to come in and take less money when they don't even know what direction the team is going in? 

If the Heat end up using that $10-$12 million they allegedly have on Ariza they are making a huge mistake. They need 3-4 mid-level guys. There aren't any players left (other than Gasol) worth that kind of cash.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat have reached out to Anthony Morrow and Marvin Williams.


----------



## Marcus13

I also argue Monroe is worth that number although Detroit would probably match 4 years 44 million


----------



## Adam

It seems we were all duped by the reports (I think Windhorst started it) that the Big Three were taking paycuts. Based on the Heat's inactivity, we can safely say the Heat are only working with the mid-level. If we can only get one one guy and some smaller deals I'd prefer Jordan Hill.


----------



## Jace

LeBatard claims agents claiming Heat claimed they had 12 to work with was just nefarious agent manipulations to get their clients' prices up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A ton of free agent notes from Barry Jackson


> ### Heat president Pat Riley, fully expecting his Big Three to return intact, will head to Los Angeles this weekend, still hoping to convince any of the few remaining top free agents --- including Luol Deng, Pau Gasol and Trevor Ariza --- to take considerably less to sign with Miami. If that doesn't happen quickly, the Heat instead will focus on adding several reasonably-priced players.
> 
> The Heat’s cap space is projected to be substantially less than the $12 million cited in one national report. If Chris Bosh accepts a first-year salary of $15 million and Dwyane Wade $13 million, the Heat would have less than $6 million in space, presuming LeBron James signs at the maximum $20.7 million. The Heat also would have a $2.7 million "room" salary cap exception in this scenario.
> 
> Unless the Heat can convince one of the pricey free agents to take considerably less than market value, the Heat might be better served by operating as a capped-out team.
> 
> Under that scenario, the Heat could not use cap space but could use a $5.3 million midlevel exception, a $2.2 million trade exception and a $2 million bi-annual exception and also preserve Bird Rights to re-sign its own free agents, which would allow Miami to give raises to Ray Allen (who made $3.2 million last season) and Chris Andersen ($1.4 million).
> 
> ### The Heat has strong interest in adding one or two veteran wing players. Among free agents that Miami has reached out to, according to people with direct knowledge: New Orleans’ Anthony Morrow (8.4 points, 45.1 percent three-point shooting last season); Oklahoma City’s Caron Butler (10.5, 39.4) and Utah’s Marvin Williams (9.1 points, 35.9 percent).
> 
> Other affordable wing players potentially in play include Shawn Marion, Jordan Hamilton and restricted free agent PJ Tucker. The Heat and Nick Young’s agent also had a preliminary conversation.
> 
> The Heat so far has not pursued Dallas free agent Vince Carter beyond an initial inquiry.
> 
> ### Among point guards, the Heat has been in communication with representation for a few veterans, including Jameer Nelson and Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> An initial inquiry was made on Ramon Sessions, but the Heat has taken it no further, and nothing had materialized with Steve Blake as of Thursday. Miami didn’t pursue Darren Collison before he agreed to terms with Sacramento on Thursday.
> 
> ### Among power rotation players, the Heat called to express interest in Charlotte power forward Josh McRoberts, among others, but he might be too costly if the Heat uses its primary exception money on a wing player. Chris Kaman, who has attracted Heat interest in the past, would be another possibility. The Heat likes Lakers power forward Jordan Hill but is focusing on other more affordable options.
> 
> ### Meanwhile, Riley was trying to arrange meetings with several free agents this weekend in California, according to Yahoo! Gasol and Ariza are among those whose agents are based in Los Angeles. The Heat has inquired about both, but both are seeking considerably more than what Miami can offer.
> 
> Oklahoma City, San Antonio and New York also are trying to obtain Gasol at a bargain-basement price. Ariza has instructed his agent to try to work out a deal with the Wizards before engaging other teams, The Washington Post reported.
> 
> The Heat is interested in Deng, and Deng likes the Heat, but agent Herb Rudoy said “we don’t know yet” if the Heat will be a serious contender for him or whether Deng will even meet with the Heat.
> 
> “We haven’t talked money [with Miami],” Rudoy said. “We’re waiting for the Big Three to sort out.” Deng has interest from the Clippers, Atlanta, Chicago and Dallas.
> 
> ### Bulls power forward Carlos Boozer would have interest in the Heat if Chicago uses the amnesty provision on him, according to an associate. The Bulls have until July 18 to decide whether to wipe Boozer’s $16.8 million salary off their cap.
> 
> But if the Heat uses all its cap space before the amnesty period, or if it uses its cap exceptions instead of cap space, then the Heat would not have the money to make a bid for Boozer in the amnesty process (at more than the minimum, obviously) unless it somehow got back under the cap, according to cap expert Larry ****. The team with the highest bid would claim him, and he would become a free agent only if there were no bids.
> 
> ### The Heat fully expects James to return next season at maximum money, though he has not made any declaration concerning his future. James, who has been vacationing, hasn’t made plans to visit any teams as of Thursday afternoon.
> 
> ### The Heat has been non-committal with most of its incumbent free agents. Ray Allen has been leaning toward playing (he likes playing with LeBron) but hasn’t informed the Heat definitively. He and Andersen will be invited back.
> 
> James Jones also is expected to be asked back, though that has not been conveyed.
> 
> The Heat called about Rashard Lewis, Greg Oden and Michael Beasley early in free agency and indicated interest in speaking further next week or beyond.
> 
> “They didn’t commit to bringing Greg back but they were happy with his progress,” said Oden’s agent, Mike Conley Sr.
> 
> All three players have interest in returning.
> 
> ### As for Mario Chalmers, the Heat called him and made clear the door has not been closed to his return. But Chalmers is unsure of Miami’s level of interest, according to a very close associate.
> 
> ### Though the Heat inquired about Kyle Lowry and Marcin Gortat --- who resigned with Toronto and Washington --- Miami never made an offer to either, according to someone with direct knowledge.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...returning-players-and-more.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Marcus13

Lebrons agent has meeting with other teams. Supposedly his three finalists will come make presentations for him early next week and he will make a decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo and Riles out in LA to recruit. Pau will be one of the meetings they will have.


----------



## Wade County

Pau would be a nice upgrade in the bigs rotation.

Starting to get a little concerned about the Suns sniffing around LeBron. That's a pretty talented roster if you add James/Melo or James/Bosh to it.

Bledsoe
Dragic
James
Bosh
Plumlee

Is better than anything we can roll out next year...


----------



## Ballscientist

Have to do it quickly

Realistically 6 million for two
Anthony Morrow 
Caron Butler 

Unrealistically 6 million for one
Deng
Gasol

Deng and Gasol are seeking for long term contact.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Pau would be a nice upgrade in the bigs rotation.
> 
> Starting to get a little concerned about the Suns sniffing around LeBron. That's a pretty talented roster if you add James/Melo or James/Bosh to it.
> 
> Bledsoe
> Dragic
> James
> Bosh
> Plumlee
> 
> Is better than anything we can roll out next year...


Then they could go small with a Morris twin in for Plumlee. Would be fun as shit, I must say.


----------



## Ballscientist

Melo will get $129 million. The max for Wade/Bosh is 258 million.

Is there a chance that Wade and Bosh take $208 million pay cut? In other words both of them accept the 4 yrs MLE. Then Heat will have 18 million cap space to sign a very good player.


----------



## Wade County

Adrian [email protected]
Miami president Pat Riley plans to meet with free agent Luol Deng in Chicago today, league source tells Yahoo. 

Here's hoping Riles can work some serious magic. Deng would be fantastic.


----------



## Pyrex

Wade County said:


> Adrian [email protected]
> Miami president Pat Riley plans to meet with free agent Luol Deng in Chicago today, league source tells Yahoo.
> 
> Here's hoping Riles can work some serious magic. Deng would be fantastic.


People saying Deng is a replacement for Lebron lol. Media so funny.


----------



## Marcus13

Pyrex said:


> People saying Deng is a replacement for Lebron lol. Media so funny.


Deng won't take a dime under $10 mil and he's really lookin for $12 per. He's not a possibility if the Big Three are coming back.


----------



## Pyrex

Marcus13 said:


> Deng won't take a dime under $10 mil and he's really lookin for $12 per. He's not a possibility if the Big Three are coming back.


Oh okay, didn't know you knew Deng.


----------



## Marcus13

Pyrex said:


> Oh okay, didn't know you knew Deng.


I don't - there's simply direct quotes from him that say $10 mil a year isn't acceptable. He already turned down 3 years 30 million and called the offer insulting


----------



## Adam

It's so obvious that we're only working with the midlevel exception. You can't re-sign the Big Three and have anything left over unless they drop down insanely low which they wont do, so we're not renouncing players like Ray and Rio just so we can have the same amount we get with the exception.


----------



## Pyrex

Pat Riley and Erik Spoelstra met with free agents Trevor Ariza and Anthony Morrow.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Woj claims we've just been offering players the MLE, so Big 3 would be taking up the whole cap.

I'm not huge on Gasol or Deng at the moment. Would just like to see us beef up our depth with solid role players.


----------



## Ballscientist

Why not Paul Pierce?


Clippers want Ariza, M Williams, Deng.


> A sign-and-trade is still on the table, but giving up a combination of Jamal Crawford, Matt Barnes, and Reggie Bullock may be too high of an asking price.
> 
> There are plenty small forwards on the market that fit what the Clippers need.
> 
> A sign-and-trade could land Trevor Ariza, a younger, more athletic player who shoots the three ball better than Deng, in Los Angeles via sign-and-trade if he’s open to a pay cut. Paul Pierce seems to be a long shot, but that option remains on the table. They’ve reportedly been in contract with Marvin Williams


----------



## Wade County

I don't see how the big 3 can complain about the supporting cast, when they knew when they originally signed that all we would have to work with are the exceptions and hope vets ring chase.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> I don't see how the big 3 can complain about the supporting cast, when they knew when they originally signed that all we would have to work with are the exceptions and hope vets ring chase.


Hopefully they don't lose sight of that. LeBron should know that he just lost in the Finals. All we have to do is sign a midlevel guy (Ariza), sign Morrow, and pick up some vets like Okafor and Caron. We add Ennis and Napier for youth. Re-sign Birdman and Ray. I would be totally fine with that. 

People are looking at it the wrong way. LeBron, Bosh, and Wade are three of the top 5 free agents right now. If you look at it as Miami having around $60 million in cap space right now and signing three of the top five, any team would take that. The haters and the rival executives are trying to kill it because they know that's the truth. LeBatard's column today (excellent column) was all about how rivals are trying to poison the team.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Lebby's column was great. Pretty much said all that on the radio, but it's nice to see it laid out in his writing.

Got the feeling from Skolnick Heat chased Ariza the hardest early. Doubt he's coming for the MLE. Getting the feeling Pat feels he has a better chance at Deng for that, despite him wanting no less than 8 figures, and turning down a 3/30 extension from CHI. Seems those two and Gasol are the top FA's we want for the MLE, & I can only see us getting Gasol.


----------



## Wade County

If we got 1 of Deng, Ariza or Gasol for the MLE I'd be ecstatic. 

I forgot about Okafor. Any idea what condition he's in? I know he missed all last season.


----------



## Marcus13

Okafor is definitely worth a gamble at the bottom of the roster - love my UConn guys.

And while I don't LOVE any of Deng, Gasol, or Ariza, I would also be ecstatic to get them for the MLE (But I just have a real difficult time seeing it)

At this point, I really believe Boozer is the potential Homerun of this off-season for us. We'll probably have nothing to offer him by the time the Bulls get around to amnestying him though


----------



## Jace

Many seem to believe he'll get claimed off waivers via bid.


----------



## -33-

If you're on Twitter, re-tweet me so we can troll the Cavs idiots - I already got some media RTs

Miami Money Maker ‏@UD40picks 9m
Just left Rusty Pelican on Key Biscayne, saw LeBron eating with Gilbert, Big Z, and 2 older men on upper patio. #heat #cavs #NBAFreeAgency


----------



## Wade County

Just so i'm clear....that's a false report right?


----------



## Jace

LOL, it seems so. He just wants to troll them. Get them excited.

All sorts of ramp up on the LeBron 2 CLE rumors, though. Dan Gilbert's company plane was apparently at Fort Lauderdale airport. People were even tracking the flight. For some reason there was a rumor Big Z was on the flight, along with Gilbert, but I don't know where that came from and if either of them were even confirmed to be on it. Gilbert denied being in Miami on twitter earlier.

Then, to really blow things up, Broussard tweeted that Cleveland has usurped Miami as _Broussard's_ frontrunner for LeBron. He followed it up by saying it's just a hunch based off of unsourced reports of conversations involving people close to the situation.

Finally, it's been reported and confirmed by multiple reporters, including Skolnick, that within 2-3 days Pat and LeBron will be meeting face to face. Not sure who called the meeting.

Fun fun.


----------



## Wade County

Better be a good meeting...


----------



## Jace

Man, I just have a hard time believing he's going back to Cleveland unless there's been some clandestine meeting with the coach and FO already. Also, I feel like the FO would've had to've told him they're willing to trade some of the young guys (even Wiggins) for proven stars.


----------



## Jace

With that said, the signs aren't looking too good right now. That plane landing in south Florida amid these reports seems too coincidental. Not sure why LeBron wouldn't just go to Ohio to meet with them, but from my understanding LeBron's camp scheduled the meeting, and some reporters seem under the impression that things will be decided then. This leads me to believe LeBron has decided. Heat have given him nothing to decide on as far as roster moves, which would lead you to believe it's an outside team. I could never see him going anywhere but Cleveland, but the situation never seemed right to me.

All things considered, if he leaves, something really turned him off about the Heat. Whether it was the Miller amnesty/not using the MLE in conjunction with asking him to take a paycut, Wade's play/them perhaps growing apart, or god knows what, it would just seem weird to walk away from a team that's been to 4 straight finals, with a reasonable opportunity to improve, in order to go to a situation like Cleveland's.

I'm bracing myself for anything at this point.


----------



## Wade County

Would suck to go from contender to nothingness that's for sure. Don't see why he would leave, but anything can happen.


----------



## Rather Unique

-33- said:


> If you're on Twitter, re-tweet me so we can troll the Cavs idiots - I already got some media RTs
> 
> Miami Money Maker ‏@UD40picks 9m
> Just left Rusty Pelican on Key Biscayne, saw LeBron eating with Gilbert, Big Z, and 2 older men on upper patio. #heat #cavs #NBAFreeAgency


Wait....that was you?! 

Zas was talking about that on the radio this morning! :laugh:


----------



## UD40

@-33-

Our messiah, have you heard anything? Hell, you may or may not have been the one who ever so slightly broke the news to me in a DM back in 2010...I consider you far more reliable than a Chris Broussard.


----------



## UD40

Rather Unique said:


> Wait....that was you?!
> 
> Zas was talking about that on the radio this morning! :laugh:


Just by Twitter searching his name, you can see how many people are buying it too.

:2ti:


----------



## -33-

I was just on 790 the ticket, would be about an hour and ten minutes into the EReed show. I'll get link later when they post it.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Actually Pat Riley needs 5 Ps.

Pau Gasol
Paul Pierce
Patty Mills (unfortunately it is too late).*


----------



## -33-

http://www.theticketmiami.com/podcast_er.aspx

Click More Episodes, 7-7-14 Part 2, my interview starts around 10:00 mark


----------



## Dee-Zy

Surprised that I have not seen this on the board.

Heat sign Josh McRoberts (Full Mid Level: 4 years $23 million) and Danny Granger (2 years $4.2 million contract).

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...st-buzz-and-speculation-on-free-agent-forward

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...latest-contract-details-analysis-and-reaction

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...ts-to-sign-contract-with-miami-heat/12305959/

Surprised that we are giving so much to McRoberts. I can see him fit the team with his versatility but anybody can comment on his D?

Even more surprised at the Granger signing. I thought that guy would be out of the league this year.


----------



## Adam

Love the McRoberts signing. He's a lot better than Ariza. Deng wants too much money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dee-Zy said:


> Surprised that I have not seen this on the board.
> 
> Heat sign Josh McRoberts (Full Mid Level: 4 years $23 million) and Danny Granger (2 years $4.2 million contract).
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...st-buzz-and-speculation-on-free-agent-forward
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...latest-contract-details-analysis-and-reaction
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...ts-to-sign-contract-with-miami-heat/12305959/
> 
> Surprised that we are giving so much to McRoberts. I can see him fit the team with his versatility but anybody can comment on his D?
> 
> Even more surprised at the Granger signing. I thought that guy would be out of the league this year.


Check outside this thread. I made one for each signing.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Adam said:


> Love the McRoberts signing. He's a lot better than Ariza. Deng wants too much money.


What do you know about his D?

I'm not sure how he is better than Ariza. Ariza has been killing it last season. Then again, we need a big man more than a wing. Josh isn't the rim protector we need though. Then again, how many are there out there...


----------



## Adam

McRoberts is probably the 2nd best athlete on our team now after LeBron. Great motor and a solid rebounder. He's going to fit in great and be our Chris Gatling 2.0. Granger I don't know what he will bring but at least he has the off-season with us to get prepared and is healthier than recent years. Also, Spo might actually play him unlike Beasley who he hates...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486241222215073793


----------



## Wade2Bosh

McRoberts is a very good athlete, a pretty good outside shooter, and a very good passer. One of the better passing bigs in the league. He impressed me a lot during the playoffs.

As for Granger, if he can find his legs and stay healthy, then its a good signing. Not expecting too much from him at this point though.


----------



## Wade County

Garrett temple? No thanks. 

I'm ambivalent on these signings. McBob played well last season, but 4yrs is a long time. 

Granger didn't do much for the Clips, but perhaps we can revive his career. We'll see.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I also think that 4 years is a long time. Look at what it did to us with Battier and Miller...

I have never heard of Garrett Temple.


----------



## Pyrex

McRob is Battiers replacement, he's 6-10 can shoot the three and is a very good passer for a big man. Not much of a rebounder but he is athletic and not undersized at the 4 like Battier was. Tough dude as well.

Danny Granger - Don't know if he can play still, he will either be our new James Jones or he's there to help the second unit and replace Lebron when he goes to the bench. 


Thing is why are the Heat signing people Lebron has had history with lol. Lebron must have been okay with them.


----------



## Pyrex

Dee-Zy said:


> I also think that 4 years is a long time. Look at what it did to us with Battier and Miller...
> 
> I have never heard of Garrett Temple.


Apperently hes a good defender. But meh.


----------



## Pyrex

Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA · 4m
No guarantees made, but Danny Granger/Josh McRoberts committed to Heat w/ strong belief LeBron James will be a teammate, sources tell Yahoo.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Dee-Zy said:


> I have never heard of Garrett Temple.


Combo guard whose calling card is his defense and being a good locker room presence. 

Can't shoot though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dee-Zy said:


> I have never heard of Garrett Temple.


He nearly made the Heat opening roster a couple of seasons back. Terrell Harris ended up beating him out. Always liked him. Tall, quick PG with pretty good D. Cant shoot from outside that well, but a good 3rd PG to have.


----------



## Jace

LOL, Temple was on our preseason team for 2012-2013. Tall/long PG, but streaky outside shooter and not much of a playmaker. I like his D (can guard both guard spots), but he's too streaky for me to like more than as a 3rd PG. Don't like the fit if Cole's still here.

McRoberts is a good, scrappy defender. Uses his athleticism well. His passing and solid shooting for a combo-big will be great here. Also a better rebounder than he showed last year, which was his first as a volume 3-point shooter. Hopefully we'll work out a balance in his game that allows him to help out Bosh on the boards while still stretching the floor. 

I agree he's better than Ariza. Love the signing, as I think I've been talking about him as an ideal piece here. Locks up our starting 4 spot, FINALLY. Only 27 and still improving.

Not sure about Granger, and now have to train myself to like him. Looking at what we did for Lewis, I'm optimistic we can get something out of him. I hope Spo doesn't feel obligated to play him ahead of Ennis regardless of their contributions, though.


----------



## Ballscientist

Pyrex said:


> McRob is Battiers replacement, he's 6-10 can shoot the three and is a very good passer for a big man. Not much of a rebounder but he is athletic and not undersized at the 4 like Battier was. Tough dude as well.
> 
> Danny Granger - Don't know if he can play still, he will either be our new James Jones or he's there to help the second unit and replace Lebron when he goes to the bench.
> 
> 
> Thing is why are the Heat signing people Lebron has had history with lol. Lebron must have been okay with them.


McBob passing ceiling could be Larry Bird. Why can't 6'10" player grab rebounds?


----------



## Jace

For most of his career (all besides last season) McRoberts has rebounded almost identically (13%) to Bosh in his Miami tenure. He's a solid rebounder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486301154154799104
Was actually gonna mention this a day or two ago. Its crazy how quiet its been on Wade's end. It either shows how much teams dont value him now or how no team sees him leaving Miami no matter what they do.


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486301154154799104
> Was actually gonna mention this a day or two ago. Its crazy how quiet its been on Wade's end. It either shows how much teams dont value him now or how no team sees him leaving Miami no matter what they do.


Bomani made a good/funny point on Highly Questionable; Bosh & LBJ are out on vacations, traveling the world, and are some of the hottest names on the market. Wade is at home, presumably not on vacation...with little to nothing on the table.

How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Pyrex

Crazy how Wade was as hot of a commodity as Lebron 4 years ago, now no one is even thinking of recruiting him. 

Hopefully he slims down and has a comeback season and plays 82 games, maybe starts shooting 3's again


----------



## Pyrex

Probasketballdraft @Probballdraft · 3m
Growing expectation that the purpose of LeBron's meeting with Riley will be to inform Heat of his decision to return to the Cavs.


All these people with "sources" getting Cavs fans all hyped up...Lebrons going to break there hearts all over again.


----------



## Jace

Wade is on vacation, though touring the US.

Not sure the silence means teams wouldn't be interested in him. I think it's just clear it's a waste of time. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## Wade County

4 finals in 4 years...other than beating the Mavs, what more does Bron really expect? Surely he won't go back to Cleveland after all that nasty business. Right?


----------



## Jace

With these two signings, I'm pretty satisfied with where we are in the middle 3 positions (assuming Ray/Rashard come back, and of course the Big 3). Want to leave a little room for Ennis to poke into the rotation, so I don't see Morrow as a need anymore. I expect Granger to mostly play stretch 4 (or co-combo-forward alongside James). Either Ennis or Granger (with LBJ guarding 2s) could function as the when-Wade-is-out starter. 

As far as the bookend positions, I now expect Birdman back, but he's on the edge and needs a co-backup C next to him. McBob can play some small-ball C, and Oden should take a step forward if he stays healthy, but I'm not comfortable with just that. Would love Ed Davis, but I'm hearing he's asking a lot. Not sure where we can go here.

PG might be more of an issue. Thinking Rio probably comes back at this point, which scares me. I think this post-season, coupled with this disappointing free agency venture for him, should be humbling enough for him to reconsider his approach. Still not sure if he's smart or self-aware enough to make necessary adjustments, but knowing Pat, he'll likely extend an invite back. I, of course, don't want both Cole and Chalmers back, because I think Napier could be a contributor this season. If I had to choose between the two, I'm going Cole. Would like a Steve Blake-type addition (hey, he's from Miami) to shore up that rotation, but Garrett Temple would be fine third-string.


----------



## Adam

If Chalmers is coming back I would like to see giving him a contract that we can flip for potentially a good player. Maybe a two year deal $14 million and the second year unguaranteed. I don't know what's allowed. Just throw in any tricks to make it a useful trade tool. Like the Mavs and Rockets do every year. Do it with Birdman too.


----------



## Pyrex

If we can somehow get Pau


----------



## Wade County

Pau is basically gone, unless Bosh aint returning.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Imagine if Pau takes the min.

Not a fan of Paul on the Heat but

Bosh, Pau, McBob, Birdman sounds like a solid big men rotation.


----------



## Jace

Kinda like imagining if Deng takes it. Just not happening.

We can maybe pipedream over getting Ed Davis or Anthony Morrow for the TPE, if you must. Vet min guys, re-siging Bird/Ray/Shard/Oden (and probably Chalmers), and maybe using the TPE if we can find the right situation is all that should be happening from here out. Maybe a trade of Cole for someone, but that's doubtful. Just gotta hope LeBron's OK with those improvements, to go along with Napier. (I don't think LeBron knows Ennis exists. Seen him tweet LeBron a couple of times with no response.  )


----------



## Dee-Zy

Clippers get Hawes and Farmar for the same money as Heat got McRoberts and Granger...

Not sure I am happy with that. I would rather have Hawes and Farmar. Fills a need at both C and PG.

Hawes can shoot the 3 and can Rebound. More of a rim protector than McBob.

Both younger too.


----------



## Jace

Hawes is a terrible defender. McRoberts is more skilled offensively. Always wanted Josh over Spencer, even at even money.

Agree on Farmar, though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't know about Hawes' D. Good to know.


----------



## sMaK

Haven't posted in here in a long time. Just need a support group just in case. Twitter is driving me nuts.


----------



## Ballscientist

http://hoopshype.com/salaries.htm

Rockets have total salaries 71 million, Heat have total salaries at 2 million. Rockets have no cap space and Heat have 55 million cap space.

It looks like Rockets have 30 million cap space and Heat have zero cap space and look for pay cut.

Why?


----------



## Ballscientist

*LeBron will meet Riley this afternoon in Las Vegas. Is there a news tonight? *

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....y-could-meet-as-soon-as-tuesday-in-las-vegas/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat Nation:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486610997507944449
On the brightside, Wade seems to be working out a ton already. The past couple of off seasons, he'd taken a couple of months off before beginning working out.


----------



## Wade County

Im hoping the fact they're working out together is a good sign?


----------



## Ballscientist

*I did a lot of research in the lab. This is my finding.

LeBron will be Knicks in summer 2015.

That means

Melo will stay in NY.

LeBron will sign 2 yrs deal with opt out course next summer.*


----------



## Smithian

Ballscientist said:


> *I did a lot of research in the lab. This is my finding.
> 
> LeBron will be Knicks in summer 2015.
> 
> That means
> 
> Melo will stay in NY.
> 
> LeBron will sign 2 yrs deal with opt out course next summer.*


----------



## Jace

This is harrowing.


----------



## Wade County

That cavs trade strikes me tht LBJ is a goner to be honest.


----------



## Bogg

Wade County said:


> That cavs trade strikes me tht LBJ is a goner to be honest.


It's the Cavs. They've done weirder stuff than pay full price for a salary dump only to pay Trevor Ariza and Kris Humphries with the cap space.


----------



## Wade County

Sure hope you're right...but we'll see. It will be what it will be.


----------



## Pyrex

wonder if Lebron is waiting to start the meeting after the world cup game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487018059614285824
:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Wade County

Well, ****. If he didn't decide then...I think we are ****ed.


----------



## Jace

Thought it could be a "Sorry, Pat, I'm leaving" meeting, so I'll take it.


----------



## UD40

I was at 60/40 him leaving, now I'm more 80/20.

Hence the Chris Quinn avatar. LeBron WHO?! Amirite, guys?!?!









Ah...who the **** am I kidding...


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't understand how Cleveland could be a serious contender for Lebron. The way Dan Gilbert blasted him, it can't make up for 4 straight trips to the finals. I don't care how sentimental Cleveland could be for him. He still has a much better chance at winning chips in MIA than in CLE.

I will continue to think that this is all smoke and mirrors just like in 2010. If Lebron leaves, I will go down as the one who believe. **** that. At the end of the day, it's about the Heat and not Lebron. I'm still here even if Bron leaves. We have a shitload of cap space and a FO that has proved that they can build championship teams.


----------



## Pyrex

You guys seen Mike Millers twitter pic? he new what he was doing lol.


----------



## Wade County

Prepare for an onslaught of McBob2Lasme


----------



## Wade County

In all honesty, this is going to sting bad. 

Changing my name to 'Bazz County


----------



## TheAnswer

Chris Bosh has decided to sign with Rockets if LeBron James leaves Heat. (via @Chris_Broussard & @WindhorstESPN)

Edit - wrongish thread, my bad.


----------



## Adam

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't understand how Cleveland could be a serious contender for Lebron. The way Dan Gilbert blasted him, it can't make up for 4 straight trips to the finals. I don't care how sentimental Cleveland could be for him. He still has a much better chance at winning chips in MIA than in CLE.
> 
> I will continue to think that this is all smoke and mirrors just like in 2010. If Lebron leaves, I will go down as the one who believe. **** that. At the end of the day, it's about the Heat and not Lebron. I'm still here even if Bron leaves. We have a shitload of cap space and a FO that has proved that they can build championship teams.


Ah well. Just enjoy the other side of the fence now and rooting against him. If I'm gonna be the ex- then I'm gonna enjoy it to the max. Contending is stressful, I'm fine with a few rebuilding years. Last year was the least enjoyable season I've ever had in my entire life watching Heat basketball.

I'm going to enjoy laughing my ass off when this new Cleveland team doesn't win. There's a window too with LeBron's body breaking down and a potential lockout too.


----------



## Smithian

LeBron took the Heat to 4 Finals and won 2 Championships. If he leave, it was a good four years. Hope he stays, but if he goes it was better to have loved and lost then never loved at all.


----------



## BlackNRed

He's gone fellas. Back to Maybe competing for the 8th seed like the good ole days.


----------



## -33-

Not bringing anything major, but this is what I got:

NOBODY KNOWS WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN! Not Wade, Not people around LeBron, Nobody. Although he told someone who helps with the James home in Miami, "If we do move, I need you to be able to help me" - so the thought is definitely in LeBron's head.

Wade is coming back - he's taking a discount if LeBron comes back. But if he doesn't, he's going to end up getting a Kobe-type deal as we re-build. 

Udonis is coming back - for very cheap - he's willing to take these discounts because he's been promised future work (like Zo, who also took discounts late in career) with the Heat organization that will make up that salary loss plus more.


----------



## BlackNRed

I don't know how reliable this is but Chris Sheridan claims a league source that has Lebron going back to Cleveland. I imagine take it with a large grain of salt for now.

http://dimemag.com/2014/07/chris-sheridan-lebron-james-cleveland-decision-made/


----------



## Marcus13

I know all the signs are pointing against it, but I still think he's coming back on a short term deal. Don't see Bron taking off for Cleveland to play for David Blatt who I don't think he's met a day in his life.


----------



## -33-

New lean:

LeBron takes 2-year deal in Miami


----------



## UD40

-33- said:


> New lean:
> 
> LeBron takes 2-year deal in Miami


Is this what you're hearing from your sources?


----------



## -33-

UD40 said:


> Is this what you're hearing from your sources?


I wouldn't go so far to say 100%, but :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::nono::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Adam

-33- said:


> I wouldn't go so far to say 100%, but :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::nono::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


That's good enough for me. We did it boys. Never a doubt!


----------



## UD40

-33- said:


> I wouldn't go so far to say 100%, but :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::nono::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


Given your track record, this eases me a bit.


----------



## UD40

Wade w/ LBJ at Bron's Skills Camp in Vegas.


----------



## Marcus13

We should be thankful for Wade's presence this week. Out of sight, out of mind. Can you REALLY leave your "best friend" to spend the end of his prime-ish years on a lottery team?


----------



## Pyrex

This guy Chris Sheradan is going to have to go into hiding when Lebron comes back here, He has all of Cleveland 100% sure that Lebron is going back. Someone is messing with him big time.


----------



## Pyrex

Man every forum going crazy right now cept this one...Wade and Lebron have landed in Miami....cav fans flipping out haha


----------



## Pyrex

So right now Micky and Wade are favorting tweets about Melo and that Chris Sheridan guy, take for what its worth


----------



## Jace

-33- said:


> I wouldn't go so far to say 100%, but :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::nono::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


yes, yes, yes, no, yes, yes, yes = lebron, wade, and bosh back. chalmers gone. ray, birdman, and shard back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just want this to be over with already. Good or bad. Cant take all these ****ing sources anymore.


----------



## Wade County

Pretty much this. Sick of tossing and turning at night and wondering what news I'm going to wake up to in the morning. I can handle it either way, obviously I want the good times to continue but if it's all over-ill live.


----------



## HB

My sources tell me, long nights lay ahead for the Heat organization and fanbase.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Ditching Micky Arison for Dan Gilbert is basically how I see all this. smh.

Micky Arison wrote a public letter insulting him, never publicly apologized but Lebron goes back to him? pffff. I have more respect for the Spurs who stayed together and came back. Lebron is running to a Franchise that failed to build a proper team for years. Ok, whatever bro.

Makes him look even more of a fool from his "not 5, not 6, not 7" shit


----------



## Dee-Zy

So let the dominos fall now...
Bosh gets paid in Houston, Lebron to Cleveland, Love for Wiggins is happening?
I wonder what Miami will do with its huge cap space. We are still in a very good situation.


----------



## Gx

I'm okay with it. If you guys had told me 4 years ago half way through this thread ( http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/443960-2010-miami-heat-off-season-celebration-thread.html ) that we could trade 4 straight finals and 2 championships for a few seasons of tanking afterwards, I'd be all over that.

That's where we are now. I actually hope Bosh leaves, we give Wade a fat contract, and Riley builds us back up through a combination of the draft and FA.

Thank you LeBron for getting us 2 championships. I hope he never wins another one, but I'm glad he was able to get us a couple before leaving.


----------



## UD40

Thanks for four years of amazing basketball, King!

Hard to be bitter or angry. Upset? Yeah, that's normal, but it's a business fellas, it is what it is.

Now let's work on bringing back Ricky Davis & Kaib Powell!


----------



## UD40

Look at it this way guys, the NBA will gift wrap us three number 1 picks now!

:drums:


----------



## Dee-Zy

I hope so...

That still doesn't sit right with me. That Franchise got 3 first round picks in 4 years AND Lebron...

wtf.


----------



## Pyrex

He rented us out for 4 years, to get rings. 

Does it seem fishy to you guys that Cleveland kept getting those #1 Picks?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hell of a run we had with Lebron. There's nothing more that the Heat could have done. 4 years, 4 finals. This was definitely bigger than basketball.

Now to see what happens with Bosh.


----------



## UD40

I think Bosh is gone as well.

Do we try to push for Thomas & Monroe or just hit the rebuild button? Next year's draft is going to be rock solid, so no shame in landing a top pick.


----------



## Marcus13

I'm disappointed he bailed, I was really hoping he'd sign a MAX one or two year deal...but I do understand his reasonings for wanting to go back, it's bigger than basketball. I respect it.

I just...good luck Bron, I still don't trust Cavs front office to make the right decisions. They've got a lot of good, young talent...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pyrex

We are 100-1 in vegas to win the champ haha and Cleveland is 3-1. my god.

Maybe Pat can call up Melo now? Bosh-Wade-Melo??


----------



## UD40

Marcus13 said:


> I'm disappointed he bailed, I was really hoping he'd sign a MAX one or two year deal...but I do understand his reasonings for wanting to go back, it's bigger than basketball. I respect it.
> 
> I just...good luck Bron, I still don't trust Cavs front office to make the right decisions. They've got a lot of good, young talent...we'll see what happens.


Honest question-and don't take this as trolling-if Jesus joins him, do you cheer for the Cavs now?

Again, I'm not trying to sound like an asshole (hopefully the tone of the post reflects that) I just now you're a Ray Ray fan first, team fan second.


----------



## sMaK

I was prepared, so it didn't hurt me too much.

Still stings. Kinda like finding out you were always the sidechick.

What do we do now?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bosh is good as gone, he is not winning anything with Wade and he can get max money playing next to Dwight and Harden.

The irony is that when I was a Raptors fan, I would salivate at a front court of Bosh and Howard... Never thought that would happen in Houston... Although with their Twin Towers history... not that far fetched.


----------



## UD40

sMaK said:


> I was prepared, so it didn't hurt me too much.
> 
> Still stings. Kinda like finding out you were always the sidechick.
> 
> What do we do now?


Two words: Blake Ahearn.


----------



## Marcus13

UD40 said:


> Honest question-and don't take this as trolling-if Jesus joins him, do you cheer for the Cavs now?
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to sound like an asshole (hopefully the tone of the post reflects that) I just now you're a Ray Ray fan first, team fan second.


I really, really hope it doesn't come to that. Like I'm really disappointed today that this has ended, but it's time for Ray to go ahead and hang em up. It's been a great career.

I just can't see it.


----------



## Floods

You guys will be fine. You're in good hands with Riley and Arison. I'd say Miami's a pretty well established destination city for the NBA at this point, so you can just trawl the free agent or free agent to be markets.


----------



## Marcus13

Get Melo on the phone now now now. I don't know if he'd be interested, but we should certainly try


----------



## ATLien

UD40 said:


> I think Bosh is gone as well.
> 
> Do we try to push for Thomas & Monroe or just hit the rebuild button? Next year's draft is going to be rock solid, so no shame in landing a top pick.


Dunno why you tank unless there's a superstar in the next draft. Miami is not LA, but still good enough that you can attract star FA's


----------



## UD40

#Durant2016


----------



## Wade2Bosh

First thing I think we do is try to keep Bosh. Then go for the long shot of Melo. More likely is Deng.


----------



## Hibachi!

Bosh is pretty much already gone. First thing the Heat need to do is not overpay Wade.


----------



## R-Star

Sorry guys. It's got to be rough to go from dynasty to this. You guys will be back competing before long though I'm sure. I just hope Wade doesn't get maxed for your guys sake.

Hell of a run. I've never been able to enjoy my team winning it all, and you guys have had 3 in recent years. 

Best of luck going forward. Sometimes looking forward to young prospects and new players is pretty exciting in itself.


----------



## UD40

Broussard (I know, I know) saying Miami might offer 5yr/$100M for Bosh.


----------



## UD40

Stein said don't be surprised to see the Bulls now pursue for Wade, but seems far fetched.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We dont burn jerseys in Miami, we burn ****ing boats! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lin trade almost done to open up the needed cap space for Bosh in Houston.


----------



## UD40

-33- said:


> If you're on Twitter, re-tweet me so we can troll the Cavs idiots - I already got some media RTs
> 
> Miami Money Maker ‏@UD40picks 9m
> Just left Rusty Pelican on Key Biscayne, saw LeBron eating with Gilbert, Big Z, and 2 older men on upper patio. #heat #cavs #NBAFreeAgency


Le Batard & Stugotz just referenced this when discussing LBJ, Rich Paul, Gilbert & Maverick Carter meeting last week.


----------



## BlackNRed

It is quite Amazing that he went back to the franchise that treated him like Satan himself. Where's the logic in that??










This is just a reminder of how fragile championship opportunities can be. But at least we got a few.

GO HEAT


----------



## UD40

Woj tweeting that the Bulls are gauging interest with D. Wade.


----------



## Pyrex

UD40 said:


> #Durant2016


Lol Durants not about to go through what Lebron did for 4 years. Lebron poisoned the well here.


----------



## Wade County

Worst possible news to wake up to. **** me. 

I was somewhat prepared, but to see it in headlines...Jesus Christ

Lebronageddon. Thanks for 4 years and some great memories...but jeez would've been nice to get some assets back if he's heading to Cavs.


----------



## Pyrex

I think about it like this, It was all over for the big 3 before Game 6 ECF and Lebron came through and led us twice to a championship.

His love with Ohio is bigger than basketball he said in his letter in the SI article. It hurts alot because we could have had 4 more year competing, this could have been even bigger than it was.


----------



## Jace

Couple of employees ran up to me at work to break the news. Thought they were ****ing with me.

Sucks horrendous cock, but kinda saw it coming. There was a lot of writing on the wall. Great 4 years. Wouldn't trade it for anything. Thankful to LeBron for sacrificing so much to come to my favorite team.

Only complaint is that I think he knew he was leaving for awhile. Kinda hampered us a tad by not letting Pat know.

A little bothered by the fact LeBron hasn't thanked/metioned Heat teammates, organization, or fans. Haven't read the letter yet, but I hear there's no mention. I think there's some resentment toward the organization, and maybe even the fans after the booing, as small a group as that was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487699439872917504
Hopefully it is tonight that he decides. Kind of over all this waiting. Especially if its again for nothing.


----------



## UD40

I expect it to be tonight. Now that the main domino has fallen, the rest of the big domino's will quickly drop as well.


----------



## Wade County

We don't even have a team right now. Literally, we have 2 people under contract. 

I think Bosh bails and we are up shit creek without a paddle.


----------



## Pyrex

Jace said:


> Couple of employees ran up to me at work to break the news. Thought they were ****ing with me.
> 
> Sucks horrendous cock, but kinda saw it coming. There was a lot of writing on the wall. Great 4 years. Wouldn't trade it for anything. Thankful to LeBron for sacrificing so much to come to my favorite team.
> 
> Only complaint is that I think he knew he was leaving for awhile. Kinda hampered us a tad by not letting Pat know.
> 
> *A little bothered by the fact LeBron hasn't thanked/metioned Heat teammates, organization, or fans.* Haven't read the letter yet, but I hear there's no mention. I think there's some resentment toward the organization, and maybe even the fans after the booing, as small a group as that was.



* "I will always think of Miami as my second home. Without the experiences I had there, I wouldn’t be able to do what I’m doing today.

I went to Miami because of D-Wade and CB. We made sacrifices to keep UD. I loved becoming a big bro to Rio. I believed we could do something magical if we came together. And that’s exactly what we did! The hardest thing to leave is what I built with those guys. I’ve talked to some of them and will talk to others. Nothing will ever change what we accomplished. We are brothers for life. I also want to thank Micky Arison and Pat Riley for giving me an amazing four years."*


----------



## Adam

Thanks for the memories LeBron. We're a back-to-back championship franchise. We added two banners. Couldn't have done it without you. Those teams the first three years were the most dominant in the modern era outside of Jordan's Bulls and Shaq and Kobe's Lakers.

*Moving Forward*

Since people are going to criticize and analyze Heat fans that boo him: he doesn't play for us anymore. Furthermore, if your wife divorced you and married a hotter, younger man would you say to yourself, "Gee golly, I sure hope they have tons of amazing sex and live happily ever after." Maybe you can say that, but what I would be saying is, "I hope she regrets her decision and it doesn't work out."

I want him to lose. That's not being petty, that's me not wishing for his success when he chose it at the expense of our success. I'm not going to actively root against him, but I will enjoy when he doesn't win and I just won't root for him.

*My Cavs Predictions*

That team is not going to win a championship in the first year. They are too inexperienced. I can easily see them winning 60 games next year and even making the Finals but I don't see them winning. They're really lucky they play in the East. They can be the #1 seed in the East but I would have them behind San Antonio, OKC, Houston, and LAC and maybe even GS if they played in the West.

*LeBron's Window*

He has started to miss games and fatigue and show some mortality recently where before he looked like a Terminator made in a lab. I consider next year a wasted year of his prime because that team will need to learn how to play together. There's always the risk of injury in this league (Rose and Westbrook are evidence). There's a potential lockout Summer of 2017.

_There's no guarantee he wins a championship in Cleveland._ And seeing that he no longer plays for us, I don't give a damn if he ever wins another ring.


----------



## Pyrex

You think Wade is at least happy he can be the "guy" around here? I feel bad for him he had to go to Vegas as a last ditch effort to get Lebron back. But I think he's at least happy he can be the guy around here again.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Man, Grantland really embracing Lebron's come back to Cle.

I hate that.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Adam said:


> Thanks for the memories LeBron. We're a back-to-back championship franchise. We added two banners. Couldn't have done it without you. Those teams the first three years were the most dominant in the modern era outside of Jordan's Bulls and Shaq and Kobe's Lakers.
> 
> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Since people are going to criticize and analyze Heat fans that boo him: he doesn't play for us anymore. Furthermore, if your wife divorced you and married a hotter, younger man would you say to yourself, "Gee golly, I sure hope they have tons of amazing sex and live happily ever after." Maybe you can say that, but what I would be saying is, "I hope she regrets her decision and it doesn't work out."
> 
> I want him to lose. That's not being petty, that's me not wishing for his success when he chose it at the expense of our success. I'm not going to actively root against him, but I will enjoy when he doesn't win and I just won't root for him.
> 
> *My Cavs Predictions*
> 
> That team is not going to win a championship in the first year. They are too inexperienced. I can easily see them winning 60 games next year and even making the Finals but I don't see them winning. They're really lucky they play in the East. They can be the #1 seed in the East but I would have them behind San Antonio, OKC, Houston, and LAC and maybe even GS if they played in the West.
> 
> *LeBron's Window*
> 
> He has started to miss games and fatigue and show some mortality recently where before he looked like a Terminator made in a lab. I consider next year a wasted year of his prime because that team will need to learn how to play together. There's always the risk of injury in this league (Rose and Westbrook are evidence). There's a potential lockout Summer of 2017.
> 
> _There's no guarantee he wins a championship in Cleveland._ And seeing that he no longer plays for us, I don't give a damn if he ever wins another ring.


Pretty much took the words out of my mouth. I'm rooting for OKC or Spurs to win next year. I really hope LeBron doesn't win another chip because I think this move is a huge mistake for his legacy.

LeBron is a bitch. I have more respect for the Spurs who came back and fought. LeBron bailed.

Anyway, time to rebuild. In Riles we trust. We are in the Weak East and we have cap space. Will most likely go through another tough season or two but we need to draft right and not overpay players. We need a plan like the 2010 plan. As long as we have cap flex, I'm ok. It will be hard to make a run at top FA when Lakers and Celtics are doing the same...


----------



## Adam

Dee-Zy said:


> Man, Grantland really embracing Lebron's come back to Cle.
> 
> I hate that.


Of course they are. The entire league is happy. A title contender that doesn't play for their respective teams is now gone. Everyone else got closer to a ring.


----------



## Pyrex

Dee-Zy said:


> Man, Grantland really embracing Lebron's come back to Cle.
> 
> I hate that.


Its the greatest story in sports history, the sports world wanted it so damn bad. The whole story of Lebron leaving cleveland being the biggest bad guy in sports history and then going back home to make amends. Its so damn juicy for people.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Pyrex said:


> You think Wade is at least happy he can be the "guy" around here? I feel bad for him he had to go to Vegas as a last ditch effort to get Lebron back. But I think he's at least happy he can be the guy around here again.


I don't think Wade enjoys being the man so late in his career on a shit team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj Bomb:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487713088951447552
Gotta love the loyalty here.

He also got paid!


----------



## UD40




----------



## UD40

The keys are yours, Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mini-Woj Bomb:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487713856421363712
No surprise at all here.


----------



## ATLien

How much cap space will Miami have after Wade & Bosh re-sign? Be funny if they go after Monroe, Deng, etc., become a more balanced team and still reach the Finals.


----------



## UD40

ATLien said:


> How much cap space will Miami have after Wade & Bosh re-sign? Be funny if they go after Monroe, Deng, etc., become a more balanced team and still reach the Finals.


Essentially there's an entire roster worth of cash right now till Bosh puts pen to paper. Wade will get his "thanks for everything and the loyalty" deal, ala Kobe, so it'll be interesting to see what that figure is.


----------



## Pyrex

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't think Wade enjoys being the man so late in his career on a shit team.


Lol now hold on, if we get Bosh back here and sign a few more nice pieces...We can do very well in the East.


----------



## Adam

Good thing we gave Cleveland two first rounders so LeBron could have that extra year...

Guy just leaves teams wrecked in his wake so he can upgrade instead of compete.

For the record, I said countless times last year that he should leave Miami. In my lifetime, last year was the absolute least enjoyment I have ever had watching Heat basketball, and that includes a 15 win season. I honestly look forward to rebuilding and seeing some young players grow and become Heat basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj is the man. Another bomb


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487715128117170177


----------



## UD40

There we go Riles! THAT'S WHAT'S UP!

Pay the staples and re-up.


----------



## Adam

So if the Cavs are going to play real basketball like Miami and San Antonio did and not box score stuffing AndOne shit, I guess we can look forward to Kyrie and other players "declining."

@HKF said it best many times during the playoffs, LeBron runs the show and commands all the stats, deservedly because he's the #1 player on the planet, but his teammates are going to have to sacrifice a lot for him.

Wade doesn't get enough credit for the good he did and only gets blamed for his bad (deservedly though). Playing off the ball and putting up a top 5 PER and changing your game and deferring is hard to do.


----------



## Pyrex

In Riley we trust! Riley going for it!


You guys thought I was going to leave huh? Don't listen to the trolls.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I'd guess the Heat will have around $8-10 mil left over in cap space after Wade and Haslem sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487717484745986048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487717435806457856


----------



## Jace

Love it. Bosh is the man. Thought he'd leave at even money (I know we give him an extra year). His wife loves Miami too much. 

No idea what we can build around Wade-Bosh (don't forget, that was our 2010 pipedream), but at least we won't risk drawing a low lotto pick (11-14) and giving it to Cleveland. 

Bosh sealed himself in Heat lore today.


----------



## Adam

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I'd guess the Heat will have around $8-10 mil left over in cap space after Wade and Haslem sign.


There were reports a couple days ago that we were talking to Jordan Hill. As a Lakers fan, do you think he can start on a good team or is he just a backup?

Pat might go with Ariza. Can't imagine us not spending our space when salary raises are coming next year and we're committed to Bosh and Wade long-term.


----------



## sMaK

Great news after a rough day. 

Why not go hard after Lance?


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Love it. Bosh is the man. Thought he'd leave at even money (I know we give him an extra year). His wife loves Miami too much.
> 
> No idea what we can build around Wade-Bosh (don't forget, that was our 2010 pipedream), but at least we won't risk drawing a low lotto pick (11-14) and giving it to Cleveland.
> 
> Bosh sealed himself in Heat lore today.


Agreed. He can be frustrating on the court at times but personality-wise he's one of my all-time faves.

He has consistently said that he would come back too. I remember him once saying he wouldn't even opt out. Also, remember the interview with Le Batard where he said he would even take a salary cut and would even stay if LeBron left?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Adam said:


> There were reports a couple days ago that we were talking to Jordan Hill. As a Lakers fan, do you think he can start on a good team or is he just a backup?
> .


Backup, but a good one.

If I were you I'd grab a starting wing (obviously) and bring back Bird with the cap space.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade might make sacrifice (and he should)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487719292734296064


----------



## UD40

Dude...guys, turn on Le Batard. This is amazing.

If you've been listening the entire time...you're face hurts from laughing, same as me.


----------



## Pyrex

Forgot about Lance...Bosh's deal was huge though, can we afford him?


----------



## Pyrex

UD40 said:


> Dude...guys, turn on Le Batard. This is amazing.
> 
> If you've been listening the entire time...you're face hurts from laughing, same as me.


Ive been listening to 790 allday, Stugotz injured himself after hearing we where getting back bosh ahaha...and that whole 4 thing haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, he got paid.


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m
> Free agent forward Jordan Hill has agreed to a two-year, $18M deal to return to the Los Angeles Lakers, agent Kevin Bradbury tells Yahoo.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Jordan Hill back to Lakers 2 years $18 mil. So cross that off your list. But at least you guys will have a better shot at the playoffs than us.


----------



## UD40

Le Batard rant.

:2ti:


----------



## Pyrex

Lol "WE GOT BOSH!....NOT DISCOUNTED!"


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, he got paid.


Good deal for LA. Only $18 million and a good trade chip as an expiring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another name off the table


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 28s
> Sacramento restricted free agent Isaiah Thomas has reached agreement on an offer sheet with Phoenix, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


Another PG even though they Bledsoe and Dragic?


----------



## Pyrex

Bron thanking us.

http://instagram.com/p/qU7tVTCTLh/


----------



## Pyrex

Riley talked to Luol Deng


----------



## UD40

So this puts Bosh in the Zo/Riley/Wade category now, right?


----------



## Jace

Wade's working with the Heat to help with their flexibility. We're going after Deng.

Isaiah Thomas just signed for 7 a year. Would've preferred him to Deng. We need a penetrator. Would've been nice if LeBron told us he was leaving when he knew (probably a long time ago), so we could've gotten Lowry.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Wade's working with the Heat to help with their flexibility. We're going after Deng.
> 
> Isaiah Thomas just signed for 7 a year. Would've preferred him to Deng. We need a penetrator. Would've been nice if LeBron told us he was leaving when he knew (probably a long time ago), so we could've gotten Lowry.


Eh. He's 5'9". I don't believe in him even if the stats say he's legit. I'd rather have Deng if choosing between the two.


----------



## Wade County

Not sure on Deng. Don't really want, particularly at the price point it's gonna cost. 

Big love to CB. He got paid, but he stayed. That's all I care about right now.


----------



## Pyrex

Jace said:


> Wade's working with the Heat to help with their flexibility. We're going after Deng.
> 
> Isaiah Thomas just signed for 7 a year. Would've preferred him to Deng. We need a penetrator. Would've been nice if LeBron told us he was leaving when he knew (probably a long time ago), so we could've gotten Lowry.


Thomas isnt going to defend Lebron, Deng can very well. We know where Pat is going with this...

To get out the East, you're going to need someone who can defend Lebron....Trust in pat.


----------



## Wade County

Sign Lance for maximum trolling


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley *statement:*


> While I am disappointed by LeBron's decision to leave Miami, no one can fault another person for wanting to return home. The last four years have been an incredible run for South Florida, HEAT fans, our organization and for all of the players who were a part of it. LeBron is a fantastic leader, athlete, teammate and person, and we are all sorry to see him go.
> 
> Over the last 19yrs, since Micky and I teamed together, The Miami HEAT has always been a championship organization; we’ve won multiple championships and competed for many others. Micky, Erik and I remain committed to doing whatever it takes to win and compete for championships for many years to come. We’ve proven that we can do it and we’ll do it again.


----------



## Wade County

Classy by Pat to take the high road, and he's right. We knew we had him on loan, but would've been good to get another few years. 

Gonna be a busy offseason. Wow.


----------



## Adam

That's why we love Pat.


----------



## Wade County

Would anyone else honestly prefer Lance over Deng?

I hate the guy, but his ball handling would be really handy now that the King isn't delivering pin point passes to our shooters.


----------



## Jace

Pissed we never get to see the Big 3 play with Ennis, but I'm still excited about the youngster. He should play well off of McBob, who'll find him on his cuts.

Would love Lane, and pragmatically I can get over the bullshit between he and the Heat. I'm just not sure, with his character/maturity concerns, he's worth the money he'll get.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like Deng definitely is the new Heat target


> Ethan J. SkolnickVerified account
> ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Others have reported, can confirm: Heat in hot pursuit of Luol Deng.


----------



## Wade County

Well, if it is Deng, so be it. Not gonna be thrilled but he's a decent enough 2 way player.


----------



## Pyrex

I guys don't realize that Deng defends Lebron better than everyone, add that with Wade and Bosh and Spo who know what Lebron can do. It will be tough to beat us.


----------



## Pyrex

Damn, it was coming...I remember reading this, but brushed it off.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't want any of Deng. He seems to be Odom 2.0 for me. Not much left on the market this year though... I just hope it is a 2 year deal so we can go all in for a big name like KD or something.


----------



## Marcus13

Nothing wrong with Deng - he's just going to be solid, nothing more nothing less.

Stephenson is the youthful ball of energy and talent that I think would compliment Bosh and Wade really well


----------



## Dee-Zy

How do you guys feel about Bosh staying?

I kind of wished that he left so that we can rebuild from scratch but having him here will definitely keep us more competitive and attract more FA.

It's a shame because Bosh with Howard and Harden on the perimeter is a great team, especially if they can keep Parsons.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'd love to have Stephenson here. I feel like he can continue the fueled Lebron hate.

Imagine if Heat and Cavs meet in the playoffs and we beat a young Cavs team thanks to Lance joining us.

That would be the dream.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 3m
> Heat on track to get deals with Dwyane Wade & Udonis Haslem done. They're talking with Luol Deng but sides far apart, sources said.


..


----------



## Pyrex

With Miller parting ways with Memphis (heard it on the spurs sac summer league game)

and this

Sam Amico @SamAmicoFSO
Follow
Cavs in talks with free agent center Chris "Birdman" Andersen, sources tell @FoxSportsOH.



I have a feeling Cavs are going to have Allen, Miller, and Birdman next year. Damn


----------



## BlackNRed

Dee-Zy said:


> How do you guys feel about Bosh staying?


Love it. I I'm not sure I understand it because he was going to get a max contract on a better team. But I appreciate his loyalty.


----------



## Basel

Why aren't you guys going after Ariza?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We are:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 6h
> Miami engaged with free agents Trevor Ariza and Luol Deng for the job opening at small forward, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


----------



## Wade County

So there's 0% chance we can use Brons cash on Melo?

We should take a crack at Greg Monroe. He and Bosh would be a great fit.


----------



## IbizaXL

ive been kinda lost on basketball for almost a month. my mind has been full gear on world cup action. so i havent followed NBA free agent trades and rumors. 

i honestly did not think lebron would go back to Cleveland. with the way he was treated there by fans and owner, the solid core we had in Miami. it just didnt make sense for him to leave. 

Anyway, whats done is done. i dont hold anything against him and enjoyed these last 4 years. very thankful. Im a Heat fan first, no matter who plays for us. At least Cleveland can have their bandwagon lebron fans and media circus back. good riddance.

Bosh staying is a huge plus. He can now be top dog or even second option behind Wade. we still have a nice tandem to stay competative. just need to fill the rest of the pieces with our roster. 

lets go Heat!


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> Thanks for the memories LeBron. We're a back-to-back championship franchise. We added two banners. Couldn't have done it without you. Those teams the first three years were the most dominant in the modern era outside of Jordan's Bulls and Shaq and Kobe's Lakers.
> 
> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Since people are going to criticize and analyze Heat fans that boo him: he doesn't play for us anymore. Furthermore, if your wife divorced you and married a hotter, younger man would you say to yourself, "Gee golly, I sure hope they have tons of amazing sex and live happily ever after." Maybe you can say that, but what I would be saying is, "I hope she regrets her decision and it doesn't work out."
> 
> I want him to lose. That's not being petty, that's me not wishing for his success when he chose it at the expense of our success. I'm not going to actively root against him, but I will enjoy when he doesn't win and I just won't root for him.
> 
> *My Cavs Predictions*
> 
> That team is not going to win a championship in the first year. They are too inexperienced. I can easily see them winning 60 games next year and even making the Finals but I don't see them winning. They're really lucky they play in the East. They can be the #1 seed in the East but I would have them behind San Antonio, OKC, Houston, and LAC and maybe even GS if they played in the West.
> 
> *LeBron's Window*
> 
> He has started to miss games and fatigue and show some mortality recently where before he looked like a Terminator made in a lab. I consider next year a wasted year of his prime because that team will need to learn how to play together. There's always the risk of injury in this league (Rose and Westbrook are evidence). There's a potential lockout Summer of 2017.
> 
> _There's no guarantee he wins a championship in Cleveland._ And seeing that he no longer plays for us, I don't give a damn if he ever wins another ring.


Adam. on point! 

exactly how i felt as well.


----------



## Gx

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't want any of Deng. He seems to be Odom 2.0 for me. Not much left on the market this year though... I just hope it is a 2 year deal so we can go all in for a big name like KD or something.





Wade County said:


> So there's 0% chance we can use Brons cash on Melo?
> 
> We should take a crack at Greg Monroe. He and Bosh would be a great fit.


There's no way KD or Melo are coming here after Lebron. At least not immediately (and I doubt, in KD's case, 2 years would be long enough either). There would be too much pressure to live up to high expectations. Pressure to beat the cavs every time we meet. Playing in the shadow of the greatest player of this generation. Neither of them would want to deal with that.


----------



## seifer0406

how is Bosh staying with the Heat a sign of loyalty? Yes he could've gone to a better team but he also would've lost 30 million dollars. I think it's a panic move by Riley to be honest. You are going to get to see a 33, 34, 35 year old Bosh making 20+ million a year.


----------



## OG

Didn't see this coming at all. I really thought they were all smoke screens LeBron was just messing with Gilbert.

IbizaXL, well said, that sums up my feelings about LeBron's departure as well.

I'm thrilled Bosh is returning, in 2010 he was the big piece I was hoping for, Bron was a (huge) bonus.

Moving forward I'd like to see Riles bring back as many of the Heat family as possible to maintain our existing culture. It seem the likes of Ray, Bird and probably Shard will move on. 

Bring back Bosh, Wade, UD, Rio, Cole, Bease, Oden & Hamilton (he having a nice summer league).
The additions of Napier, Ennis, Granger and McRoberts add youth and role players.

I've never been a fan of Deng's game, he good but not worth the salary he thinks he commands. Instead we should target Lance Stephenson. I used to think he was a little bit crazy, after the playoffs I know he's insane! But you have to love that competitive fight he brings every night. He can score, handle, distribute and is a good rebounder for his position. We'd have a real Indy flavor and that'll surely keep things interesting come playoffs.

It's been a fun ride these past 4 years, but I'm so glad we have our Heat back ourselves. Goodbye bandwagoners! No longer will I have to explain I'm not one of you when I talk about my Heat.


----------



## OG

seifer0406 said:


> how is Bosh staying with the Heat a sign of loyalty? Yes he could've gone to a better team but he also would've lost 30 million dollars. I think it's a panic move by Riley to be honest. You are going to get to see a 33, 34, 35 year old Bosh making 20+ million a year.


Don't be too concerned with the latter years of the deal, Riles can work his magic, he's straight up gangsta.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487984897832017920


----------



## Smithian

Great four years! Moving on.

Build around Bosh. Tell him to be CB4 plus defense. 20 and 10 please Bosh. Keep him at PF so he can be a stud and not worried about getting bodied by big centers (are there any left?).

PG: Napier/Cole
SG: A defensive guard.
SF: Deng
PF: Bosh
C: Warm body
6th Man: Wade
Bench: Grainger, McRoberts

The Heat won 45 games under Spoelstra starting Jermaine O'Neal, Jamario Moon, and [Revolving PG]. Surely they can contend for a 4 or 5 seed. 3 would be good. Avoid Cleveland. Maybe they can do it.

This is not fun.


----------



## UD40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487990844067434496


----------



## Adam

I would like to see some kind of sign and trade between Miami and Cleveland. We want Deng and they want LeBron, it makes sense and it could enable us to keep our midlevel.

Maybe even include Birdman in the deal and they can throw in Waiters. At the very least, give us back our goddamn first round pick.


----------



## UD40

Adam said:


> I would like to see some kind of sign and trade between Miami and Cleveland. We want Deng and they want LeBron, it makes sense and it could enable us to keep our midlevel.
> 
> Maybe even include Birdman in the deal and they can throw in Waiters. At the very least, give us back our goddamn first round pick.


Wiggins maybe?


:darkomer:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488054525144866816


----------



## sMaK

Adam said:


> I would like to see some kind of sign and trade between Miami and Cleveland. We want Deng and they want LeBron, it makes sense and it could enable us to keep our midlevel.
> 
> Maybe even include Birdman in the deal and they can throw in Waiters. At the very least, give us back our goddamn first round pick.


Only problem I see with a S&T is that we would have to pay Deng at least 15 mil a year so salaries match. Seems like too much.


----------



## Adam

sMaK said:


> Only problem I see with a S&T is that we would have to pay Deng at least 15 mil a year so salaries match. Seems like too much.


We could include Birdman and Ray. Supposedly both want to follow LeBron and he wants Cleveland to sign them. If it gets us back a player, a pick, and/or preserves our midlevel it's a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ariza to Rockets (4-yr/$32million). Deng looking for at least $10 million.


----------



## Marcus13

hard to believe Deng has room to demand more money than Ariza - seem very very similar players and there deals should reflect that. 4 years - 36 million for Deng, take it or leave it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 1h
> Person close to Mario Chalmers says he, Heat are working on deal for him to stay. "Nothing finalized," person says.


..


----------



## Wade County

This offseason just got worse. 

Please no more Mario. Can't we sign Nelson or something instead? ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 1m
> ESPN sources say Heat and Luol Deng continue to negotiate. Deal that sends Deng to South Beach continues to loom as strong possibility


..


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488111257716002816


----------



## Wade County

I'm ok with it if it's 3yrs 30 mill or something or 2yrs 20 mill


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I do not want to overpay for Deng. Fearing that might happen with 3 teams trying to get back in the picture with Deng. Suns, Hawks and Mavs if the Rockets decide to keep Parsons. Washington out there as well.


----------



## Wade County

Happy for someone else to take him if he wants too much coin. Go for one of the RFAs (Monroe) or Stephenson on a short deal.


----------



## Adam

With the new CBA, could we not have signed LeBron for the same amount he just signed with Cleveland for and traded him into their cap space for a pick (our first)? It would have worked under the old CBA.

I'm so salty about him signing outright and not letting us get a player exception, our pick back, or even a damn second rounder. I'm more mad about that than him leaving.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah that hurt me personally. Even if it was just to get our first back, I'd have understood. But a bit of a dick move to leave us like this. 

As pissed and hurt as I am, it's also kind of exciting. Who knows what's gonna happen now, I think we will still field a decent team next season. Need Wade in the gym ASAP though. 

The Granger move sucks a bit now though, and I definitely don't want Mario back...but what can ya do.


----------



## Adam

Ah, I think player exceptions count against the cap so that is probably why we didn't do that. I'm still pretty salty that we're handing them our pick next year even if we couldn't have gotten in back in this LeBron exit. Oh well, things have a way of working out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj on *Deng/Miami*:


> After losing LeBron James to the Cleveland Cavaliers, the Miami Heat's discussions to secure free agent forward Luol Deng on a two-year, nearly $20 million contract will continue on Sunday, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Heat president Pat Riley and Deng's agent Ron Shade had talks on Saturday and plan to reconnect on Sunday morning.
> 
> Miami is competing with several teams, including Atlanta and Dallas, to sign Deng.
> 
> Deng, 29, would deliver the Heat a tough-minded, defensive-first forward with a versatile offensive game to complement Chris Bosh on the frontline.


I'm down for a 2 year deal.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah I'd definitely be down for 2yrs 20mill. Riley already positioning for KD in 2016?


----------



## HKF

The East is wide open. If the Heat do reel in a Deng, bring in an Ekpe Udoh and Rodney Stuckey on vet mins, they are right in the mix. The biggest difference is they are not the overwhelming favorites anymore, but Lebron does so much (to the detriment of others), that I believe you will see better stats from other guys. 

I still see this as a 50+ win squad led by Wade and Bosh. JMHO.


----------



## HKF

By the way, Lebron took all this time to keep his opposition from competing. Had he made his decision on July 1st, Heat probably would have secured someone like Gortat to play next to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The long lay off definitely hurt. 

Marc Stein on *Deng/Miami*


> The Miami Heat spent much of Saturday negotiating with free-agent swingman Luol Deng, according to sources close to the process.
> 
> The Heat are hoping to lure in Luol Deng with a two-year deal in the $20 million range.
> Sources told ESPN.com that Miami is the closest thing to a front-runner in the chase for Deng in the wake of LeBron James' blockbuster announcement that he's returning to his home-state Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> The Heat, sources say, want to do a two-year deal with Deng in the $20 million range to team him with the freshly re-signed Chris Bosh and soon-to-be-reupped Dwyane Wade.
> 
> Sources say it's possible Wade's looming deal with the Heat might not be finalized until next week while negotiations with Deng continue. But Miami's current aim is assembling a core that features Wade and Bosh with newcomer Josh McRoberts and Deng if they can complete a deal with the former Chicago Bulls All-Star.
> 
> Dallas and Atlanta remain interested in Deng, as well. In addition, sources said Saturday that Phoenix has also jumped into the mix for Deng, who was traded from Chicago to Cleveland in January after years of trade rumors.


----------



## Wade County

I was thinking today that we will probably see better versions if Wade and Bosh than we have in the past, numbers wise anyway. Definitely not as efficient though. 

I'm definitely keen on Deng at the 2 year 20 mill range.


----------



## Pyrex

Wade County said:


> Yeah I'd definitely be down for 2yrs 20mill. Riley already positioning for KD in 2016?


Lol you think Durant is going to come here and get the same Hate Lebron got back in 2010?

Lebron poisoned the well, nobodies going to ever do that again.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Things can change a lot in 2 years.

People hate because of the way Lebron left.

As for Deng, I am REALLY not feeling this move, especially since Ariza signed for 4 years 8 mill per and I think Ariza was playing at an all star level last year. He is a better rebounder, 3pt shooter, same age, same amount of experience, more athletic, and both are good defenders.

He was real crap when he went to Cleveland. He is really Odom 2.0 for me, mentally weak.

Wade is breaking down. He played 54 games last seasons and still couldn't be healthy for the playoffs.

Anyway, in any case, in Riles we trust. I just don't like the overpaying for Bosh, he is not a #1 option on a Championship team, and 10mill for Deng seems too much for me. If we can position ourself in 2016 like we did in 2010, then that could be good I guess.


----------



## Pyrex

James Ennis seems legit so for in SL.

http://instagram.com/p/qIbz9RDTXF/


----------



## UD40

King James.

:yep:


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Yeah that hurt me personally. Even if it was just to get our first back, I'd have understood. But a bit of a dick move to leave us like this.
> 
> As pissed and hurt as I am, it's also kind of exciting. Who knows what's gonna happen now, I think we will still field a decent team next season. Need Wade in the gym ASAP though.
> 
> The Granger move sucks a bit now though, and I definitely don't want Mario back...but what can ya do.


Definitely excited. Will be buying NBA League Pass this season again after passing last season for the first time in years. Make no mistake, I wish LeBron was coming back, but I am looking forward to every game mattering, the team not just randomly not caring about every other game, and no vicious media frenzy every sign of something wrong.

This will be a tough, battle hardened team with good coaching. Chris Bosh may be a bit past his prime but I'll be expecting about 22 and 8 from him. That is a good center piece. Wade will be minute managed but still can be counted on for the occasional moment of brilliance and being the best guard on the floor on some nights.

The supporting cast won't be bad. If we sign Deng this will be a pretty darn good defensive team that has three legit, frontline starters. I'd prefer no Chalmers, but hether it is Chalmers, Cole, or Napier PG won't be bad. I hope the Heat find a real center so Bosh can hold it down at PF, but that isn't likely when guys like Jordan Hill are getting paid. I'm realistically thinking...

PG: Chalmers/Cole/Napier
SG: Wade/Ennis
SF: Deng/Granger/Beasley
PF: McRoberts/Haslem
C: Bosh/Birdman/Oden

Deng, Bosh, and Wade alone are enough to contend in the East. Considering Spo coached a team starting Arroyo, Q-Rich, and JO to be one of the best defensive teams in the NBA, I expect that roster to be very hard to score on. 

Backcourt is weak. I only see Chalmers being signed so they can go two PG when Wade is on bench. Frontcourt would actually be pretty darn good. Bench has a mix of size and experience. Lots of "Energy Bus" types. It would be nice if Beasley realizes "Hey, this team has no bench scoring, if I work hard and use my talent I could be the guy relied on off the bench to make it happen"

Dream is Deng signed, Wade is halfway healthy, Bosh is a stud, team defense is elite, and someone like Granger or Beasley becomes a go to 6th man. That team can compete for a #2 or #3 seed. (Could also all fall apart, but staying positive)


----------



## Pyrex

Lol Lebron won us two championships, can't call him a dick. Just can't.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Smithian said:


> Definitely excited. Will be buying NBA League Pass this season again after passing last season for the first time in years. Make no mistake, I wish LeBron was coming back, but I am looking forward to every game mattering, the team not just randomly not caring about every other game, and no vicious media frenzy every sign of something wrong.
> 
> This will be a tough, battle hardened team with good coaching. Chris Bosh may be a bit past his prime but I'll be expecting about 22 and 8 from him. That is a good center piece. Wade will be minute managed but still can be counted on for the occasional moment of brilliance and being the best guard on the floor on some nights.
> 
> The supporting cast won't be bad. If we sign Deng this will be a pretty darn good defensive team that has three legit, frontline starters. I'd prefer no Chalmers, but hether it is Chalmers, Cole, or Napier PG won't be bad. I hope the Heat find a real center so Bosh can hold it down at PF, but that isn't likely when guys like Jordan Hill are getting paid. I'm realistically thinking...
> 
> PG: Chalmers/Cole/Napier
> SG: Wade/Ennis
> SF: Deng/Granger/Beasley
> PF: McRoberts/Haslem
> C: Bosh/Birdman/Oden
> 
> Deng, Bosh, and Wade alone are enough to contend in the East. Considering Spo coached a team starting Arroyo, Q-Rich, and JO to be one of the best defensive teams in the NBA, I expect that roster to be very hard to score on.
> 
> Backcourt is weak. I only see Chalmers being signed so they can go two PG when Wade is on bench. Frontcourt would actually be pretty darn good. Bench has a mix of size and experience. Lots of "Energy Bus" types. It would be nice if Beasley realizes "Hey, this team has no bench scoring, if I work hard and use my talent I could be the guy relied on off the bench to make it happen"
> 
> Dream is Deng signed, Wade is halfway healthy, Bosh is a stud, team defense is elite, and someone like Granger or Beasley becomes a go to 6th man. That team can compete for a #2 or #3 seed. (Could also all fall apart, but staying positive)


I agree with most of what you said but top 2 or 3 in the East is not realistic IMO. We are talking about a broken down Wade and Deng. I think we can make the playoffs but we are not a top 2-3 in the East.


----------



## Adam

James Ennis and Justin Hamilton had sick performances last night in SL. I'm really impressed Ennis is outplaying people in SL even though he has no NBA experience. Hamilton is beasting as well, scoring, blocking shots, and getting steals. I really hope our coach plays these guys and develops them.



Dee-Zy said:


> I agree with most of what you said but top 2 or 3 in the East is not realistic IMO. We are talking about a broken down Wade and Deng. I think we can make the playoffs but we are not a top 2-3 in the East.


It doesn't take much to be #2 in the East.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> James Ennis and Justin Hamilton had sick performances last night in SL. I'm really impressed Ennis is outplaying people in SL even though he has no NBA experience. Hamilton is beasting as well, scoring, blocking shots, and getting steals. I really hope our coach plays these guys and develops them.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to be [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] in the East.


It took you guys 54 wins to do it last year. Its not really all that realistic to expect a #2 finish for you guys especially with Cleveland faulting up the standings now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Finishing in the top half of the East will depend on Wade and how much he's able to play. No more Lebron to bail us out.


----------



## Pyrex

R-Star said:


> It took you guys 54 wins to do it last year. Its not really all that realistic to expect a #2 finish for you guys especially with Cleveland faulting up the standings now.


Pretty realistic to me, Pacers are going to be horrible this year.


----------



## UD40

R-Star said:


> It took you guys 54 wins to do it last year. Its not really all that realistic to expect a #2 finish for you guys especially with Cleveland faulting up the standings now.


Anything i possible with Danny Gangster & Josh McRobber!


----------



## UD40

Marc Stein reports that we're signing Wario to a two year deal.

Yay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I foresee a bunch more "****ing Wario..." posts in our future. 

Another 2 year deal. Pat getting ready for 2016. And those 2 year deals are also very good trade chips. 

Starting lineup likely set then.

Mario
Wade 
Deng
McRoberts 
Bosh


----------



## UD40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488444048357986304
Say that LBJ poisoned the well all you want...we're gunning for KD.


----------



## Pyrex

I just don't think KD would ever come here, especially if OKC wins a ring. He's not about to go through what Lebron did in 2010...just cannot see it happening. 

Everyone else is up for grabs though, Would like to get Al Horford or Dwight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Backup 2 guard is a big hole right now.


----------



## Dee-Zy

If OKC doesn't win a ring in the next 2 years, it can be possible to see KD leave. Not saying it will happen for sure, but could happen.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> It took you guys 54 wins to do it last year. Its not really all that realistic to expect a #2 finish for you guys especially with Cleveland faulting up the standings now.


Looking at it optimistically, we won 54 games with Wade missing 30 games and having no depth. And that was in the East. We were pretty awful last year. It was a one-man show. I agree with what Jeff Van Gundy said during the Finals about how if we played in the West we would have lost in the first round. I think we can win 54 games next year if Wade is healthy and possibly even more.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I just don't think Wade can be 'healthy' anymore. Especially if he doesn't develop a good shot.


----------



## Adam

Dee-Zy said:


> I just don't think Wade can be 'healthy' anymore. Especially if he doesn't develop a good shot.


He was healthy last year. He simply played like shit in the Finals. He sat out games in the regular season because he's a pussy and the coaches pander to him. Next year can be one of his "try" years again, who knows.


----------



## Wade County

Wade had a very efficient season though, on the whole. He should get higher usage next year and hopefully he feels he has a point to prove. 

Can't believe I've got 2 more years of Wario Chalmers though. **** me Pat, haven't you seen enough?? Unless Cole is getting traded I hardly see the point. 

Ennis could conceivably take that backup 2 guard spot? But otherwise we will probably fill it with a shitty vet like RMJr.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> Looking at it optimistically, we won 54 games with Wade missing 30 games and having no depth. And that was in the East. We were pretty awful last year. It was a one-man show. I agree with what Jeff Van Gundy said during the Finals about how if we played in the West we would have lost in the first round. I think we can win 54 games next year if Wade is healthy and possibly even more.


I think the Spurs are the only team who could have beat you last year. That and maybe a pre meltdown Pacers. The whole West is best is overblown. The West is a ton deeper, but the top teams in the East can hang with the top in the West any day of the week. Problem is there like 8 top teams in the West and maybe 2 or 3 out East.


----------



## R-Star

Pyrex said:


> Pretty realistic to me, Pacers are going to be horrible this year.


I'd make some sort of bet, but I think even you will admit you would just welch out if you lose because you're trash.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Birdman coming back to Miami*


> Free-agent forward Chris "Birdman" Andersen has agreed on a multiyear deal to return to the Miami Heat, a league source told Yahoo Sports on Sunday.
> 
> Several teams made strong pushes for Andersen – including a late bid by the New York Knicks – but Andersen wanted to return to a roster core and franchise that will move on without LeBron James.
> 
> The Heat have provided a career renaissance for Andersen, who signed there as a free agent in 2012. Andersen has played 12 NBA seasons, including stays with Denver and New Orleans.
> 
> Andersen, 36, has been an important frontcourt presence for the Heat. He shot 64 percent this past season while averaging 5.3 rebounds and 1.3 blocks, in nearly 20 minutes per game.
> 
> Miami has secured Chris Bosh on a five-year, $118 million deal, and expects to complete agreements soon with Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem. Luol Deng, Danny Granger and Josh McRoberts also have agreed to free-agent deals to join the Heat.


Good to have bird back. Hopefully we can add another big and save him some wear and tear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488486484631375874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488487083234045952


----------



## Dee-Zy

I hope multi deal means two years.

I might see what Riley is doing here. Pay our players big money since Lebron left to show that we take care of our own while remaining relevant by still being in the playoff picture and still have cap space in 2016 to get a superstar.

#TheGodfather


----------



## Pyrex

Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 10m
REPORTER: What's your prediction for that first game against the Cavs?
HASLEM: "Pain."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Birdman's deal is 2 years around $10 million. Mario's deal is 2 years for around $8 million.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Mario Chalmers...Norris Cole...Shabazz Napier
Dwyane Wade
Luol Deng...Danny Granger...James Ennis
Josh McRoberts...Udonis Haslem
Chris Bosh...Chris Andersen

Still need another 2-guard or two behind Wade, but that should keep Miami as a top four team in the East, as long as Wade can still be a 20-5-5 player with LeBron gone.


----------



## Wade County

Any chance we re-sign Beas for the backup 4 man role? I know UD is coming back, but we all know he's cooked.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Backup 2 guard is a big hole right now.


I see a lot of two point guard lineups in our future.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Any chance we re-sign Beas for the backup 4 man role? I know UD is coming back, but we all know he's cooked.


If Beasley showed anything last season behind the scenes he'll be back. The Heat need as much as talent as possible.


----------



## OG

Bease knows this is where he belongs, he'll be back.

Glad to see Bird back, thought he was ready to leave and made that decision once LeBron left.

Nice to see the champion rotation players getting paid now. This does a few things: continues to show FAs the Heat org looks after its' players, builds trust within and allows Riley assets to work with come December or the trade deadline. 

Now, when's Oden signing?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'd like to see Beasley back.

Some sort of redemption year for Bease and Heat with Lebron gone.


----------



## Bogg

Miami might as well take a swing on Beasely if all it costs them is a vet minimum deal and a spot at the end of the bench. I doubt he ever puts it together mentally, but even now you can still see the talent. If he can fill it up a little bit as a combo forward off the bench - basically a poor man's Jeff Green - then great, and if not all you've lost is a minimum deal.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Ok, so on a scale of 1 to 10, how crazy am I to think this.

Bron's deal is 2 years. We are positioning ourself for 2016 as well. What are the odds that Lebron is fed up with not winning anythingin Cleveland for 2 years and comes back to the Heat with KD?

I know that it just sounds right that if Bron goes back to CLE, it will be until he retires but why take a 2 year deal? Had he taken a 2 year deal in MIA, it makes sense, put pressure on the FO to build the correct team and have the door open to bounce if it doesn't work out but if he wants to go back home to Cleveland because that is home. Why only take 2 years? Is he already thinking of taking a pay cut after 2 years to help the Cavs build a team? Within two years, Cavs' cap will be crippled with Irving's new contract. Tristan Thompson's contract will kick in, they will also have to re-up Varajeo and make a QO on Waiters. I guess the argument is that Waiters can get cut but if Love gets on the payroll, they will have to give him a new contract as well.

In any case, unless Cavs build a team a la Spurs (which I have no faith of it happening) they will most likely build it with big names (like Love) and that will cripple the team, just like it did in Miami. They can get vet role players on the cheap but Lebron isn't winning a chip on his own. Wiggins on a rookie contract can help the cap but how much? How good will he be by his 3rd year?


----------



## OG

Dee-Zy said:


> Bron's deal is 2 years. We are positioning ourself for 2016 as well. What are the odds that Lebron is fed up with not winning anythingin Cleveland for 2 years and comes back to the Heat with KD?



The first part has crossed my mind, LeBron back to Miami. He's returning to a Cleveland that has moved on 4 years without him, to a young team with a new coach, and don't forget that owner. The decision to return to the cavs had nothing to do with gilbert, he'll always remain the same awful person.

There's no guarantee things work out in Cleveland. While it's difficult to comprehend ripping the fans hearts out a second time, should it happen you have to think he'll return to his second home, where it's proven he can win championships.

A KD pairing.. pie in the sky crazy! So let's wait and see.

I'd rather see KD sign with an expansion Supersonics team.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Good that Andersen is back. I think he can play at this level for a year more. Next year we should look after a center that can start for us and play Bosh as a power forward.


----------



## Pyrex

We are going to have an under-dog prove yourself season...kind of excited how it pans out.


----------



## Pyrex

Damn they are still going off on 790 today...stugotz is great lmao


----------



## OneBadLT123

F!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chalmers, Granger and McRoberts all officially signed today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> miamiheat
> 6 hours ago
> HEAT Re-Signs Mario Chalmers "It's great to have Mario back," said HEAT President Pat Riley. "We're happy that he wants to continue his career in Miami, he's one of our core players, and I believe he will have a great season." For the full statement, check out HEAT.com!


----------



## Marcus13

Not in love with Mario but I guess we didn't have the money after Deng to chase Bledsoe.

I definitely want Beasley back. Definitelyy.


----------



## Wade County

There's some twitter pic out there at the moment of Riles and Spo meeting with restricted FA Eric Bledsoe. Has not been verified as current, but very interesting none the less.

Would have to be a S&T. Not sure what assets we have that could be sent as part of it.


----------



## Pyrex

Wade County said:


> There's some twitter pic out there at the moment of Riles and Spo meeting with restricted FA Eric Bledsoe. Has not been verified as current, but very interesting none the less.
> 
> Would have to be a S&T. Not sure what assets we have that could be sent as part of it.


That same guy tweeted later that it was in fact, Luol Deng.


----------



## Wade County

Lo(u)l

Goes to show how crap twitter is as a "source". Probably where Broussard gets his stuff from.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Some of us wanted him here, but Alan Anderson signed back with the Nets for very cheap. 2yrs/$3million. 

Amnesty window closes on Wednesday, so Boozer likely will be available to be claimed or become a free agent. He lives in Miami and is very close with the Arison family. If we get him, Beasley is probably out of the picture.


----------



## Wade County

Boozer would be a terrific 6th man. Don't think he will get through the amnesty process without a bid though, someone would take him.


----------



## Marcus13

In love with Boozer - he probably doesn't look at us as a contender to sign with anymore though. I think he'll go to Washington or Oklahoma but who knows.


----------



## Pyrex




----------



## Wade2Bosh

> dwyanewade
> 44 minutes ago
> Home Is Where The Heart Is... My Home,My City,My House..#HeatLifer














> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 38m
> As implied by Dwyane Wade's tweet, his new deal with Heat has been finalized and he expects to sign as soon as today, sources told ESPN


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 2m
> AP reporting Wade will take 2-year deal with 2nd year option with Heat, which would give him flexibility & possible raise next year.





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Udonis Haslem is also returning to the Heat, as expected. Details to come soon.





> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 53s
> Was told by party involved that Wade deal is two years with second year a player option. Huge sacrifice for Wade and Heat a player in 2016.





> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 30s
> Person in Wade inner circle: "You saw his tweet. He's never leaving."


..


----------



## Pyrex

Some are saying Wade's deal 2-years.

Pat Riley going for the biggest bang in free-agency history in 2016. Then I bet he retires.


----------



## Marcus13

guess that 4 yr/60 million thread on main forum is incorrect


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to AP, its a 2 year deal, worth $34 million. 2nd year includes a player option.

Wade sacrificed to help the Heat once again.


----------



## Pyrex

Wade2Bosh said:


> According to AP, its a 2 year deal, worth $34 million. 2nd year includes a player option.
> 
> Wade sacrificed to help the Heat once again.


Bigger Miami legend now? Marino or Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That is a tough one. I'd say slight edge to Marino. Not winning a ring actually helps him. 

But Wade is right there. And he'll also have his statue outside the AAA after he's done.


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 4m
> Udonis Haslem has agreed to return to Miami Heat on their $2.7 million space exception, source tells Sun Sentinel.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 4m
> "Room" exception used for Haslem starts at $2.75M can be for two years, with 4.5 percent raise.


----------



## HKF

Miami is a football town, but Wade has been more successful no doubt.


----------



## Pyrex

So Wade, Durant, Dwight and Lebron (and others) all free-agents 2016. Is Riley trying to pull off something bigger that 2010?


----------



## sMaK

HKF said:


> Miami is a football town, but Wade has been more successful no doubt.


Not so sure about that anymore. People have really come to love the Heat. Kids don't want to play football or baseball anymore. They're growing up playing basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade officially re-signed. 

*HEAT Re-Signs Dwyane Wade*











> MIAMI, June 15 – The Miami HEAT announced today that they have re-signed guard Dwyane Wade. Per club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> “Dwyane has been the franchise cornerstone for this team since the day he arrived 11 years ago,” said HEAT President Pat Riley. “He has shown his commitment to the HEAT many times over the course of his career and has always been willing to sacrifice in order to help build this team into a champion. This time is no different. I am ecstatic to have him back in the fold and I am confident that Dwyane, as always, will be leading this team as we look to contend for NBA Championships.”


----------



## ATLien

sMaK said:


> Kids don't want to play football or baseball anymore. They're growing up playing basketball.


Skeptical of this. South Florida still produces football powerhouses, basketball? Not as much.


----------



## sMaK

ATLien said:


> Skeptical of this. South Florida still produces football powerhouses, basketball? Not as much.


Football still rules in high schools but basketball is closing the gap. Maybe it was the Lebron effect and it'll go back to normal now. But the past couple of years, all people would talk about was the Heat. I know there's not much to talk about with the Dolphins lol, but still..


----------



## ATLien

sMaK said:


> Football still rules in high schools but basketball is closing the gap. Maybe it was the Lebron effect and it'll go back to normal now. But the past couple of years, all people would talk about was the Heat. I know there's not much to talk about with the Dolphins lol, but still..


Wade and Marino still take a back seat to


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^We've renounced his Miami citizenship. 


Chicago amnesties Boozer


Mike Miller joins Lebron in Cleveland.


----------



## Wade County

Friggin Cleveland. 

Doubt Booz gets through the amnesty process unclaimed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489172403830812672


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Doubt Booz gets through the amnesty process unclaimed.


Doubt it as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat on a signing spree. Now they lock up James Ennis 

*Heat Sign James Ennis*


> MIAMI, July 15 – The Miami HEAT announced today that they have signed forward James Ennis. Per club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> “We were excited to draft James a year ago and have been impressed by the growth of his game in Summer League and Puerto Rico, as well as his terrific experience in Australia, leading Perth to a championship,” said HEAT President Pat Riley. “We are looking forward to the infusion of energy he will bring to our roster.”


10 now signed. Bosh and Napier coming soon.


----------



## Pyrex

Man Napier has just looked awful in the SL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, his shooting numbers and turnovers have been pretty bad. Havent watched an entire game though. 

Has Tyler Johnson been as impressive as some are making him to be?


----------



## Wade County

Shabazz has struggled big time, yeah. Kinda surprises me, being that he was a 4yr college baller. Still, I'm sure he will figure it out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade actually took even less than what was earlier reported. Wade signed a 2 year/$31 million deal, with the 2nd being a player option.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rashard Lewis has taken his talents to Dallas. 1 year, vet. Minimum.

Doubt the Heat wanted him back.


----------



## Wade County

Had a weird renaissance at the end of the season, but overall I'm not sad to see him go. Became redundant with Danger on board.


----------



## NBAoz

Hi All, 

It's been almost two years since I last logged in, but thought I should start posting on here again. As much as it hurts to see LeBron leave Miami I am also excited and looking forward to the Heat's future. I hope that Oden re-signs as I am eager to see how he continues his comeback bid with the Heat and if he can consistently become part of the rotation. He is still young and I would love to see him succeed. I also hope we end up with either Beasley or (by some miracle) Boozer to fill out the roster. Does anyone know if Okafor is an option?

Fingers crossed Granger can be productive and overcome his injuries. It's great to see Birdman and Haslem back with the team, but I'm not sold on another two seasons of Mario "Wario" Chalmers. I hope he plays better this coming season as he was horrible in the playoffs. I have a feeling Bosh will have his best season yet as a member of the Heat and there's no reason he can't average 20 ppg and 8 rpg at the very least. It's time for him to show everyone that he is capable of being the main man again like he was back in his Toronto days (especially if Wade isn't up to the task). 

McRoberts is a welcome addition and I hope "Chuck" Norris Cole sticks with the team as I preferred him in the lineup over Mario most games. I hope Deng's best days aren't behind him and he ends up being at least half the player LeBron was. Wade will now obviously have to carry more of the load with James out of the picture, but I think he is up to the challenge. I just hope his knees hold up and he re-captures that form he displayed prior to his disappointing finals performance.

I would love to see Ray Allen back with the team, but it is looking likely that he retires, especially now that LeBron is gone. Newcomers Shabazz Napier and James Ennis give the Heat some much needed energy and youth who should both get opportunities to show what they can do.

Does anyone think any of the following players would be realistic shots for the Heat to sign and if so, do you think they would be a good fit?

* Blatche (Was quite effective for the Nets)

* Stuckey (I know he has been described by some to basically be a poor mans Wade)

* Marion (Old, but still effective and would be good to have him back)

* O'Neal (Prior to be injured, played surprisingly well for the Warriors)

* Brand (He is probably done at this point in his career, but I know that Riley was a fan a while back)

* Ed Davis (There's potential here)

* Okafor (Is he healthy enough to play? Could be a good fit playing C)

* Beasley (Looked so promising at the beginning of the season before falling out of the rotation. I get the feeling Spoelstra isn't a fan, so he probably won't be back)

* Oden (Great to see him back out on the hardwood and I hope the Heat haven't given up on him yet and bring him back for another season so he can continue his progress. He thankfully didn't re-injure his knees and showed flashes of his former potential in limited action)


----------



## NBAoz

Wade County said:


> Had a weird renaissance at the end of the season, but overall I'm not sad to see him go. Became redundant with Danger on board.


I totally agree. Granger should be just as effective if not more so playing a similar role. He is younger too and hopefully his injuries are now behind him.


----------



## NBAoz

Wade2Bosh said:


> Doubt it as well.


Hey, if Boozer wants to play for the Heat, he could always try scaring other teams away from placing a bid by saying he won't play for anyone else but the Heat similar to what Billups did 

Seriously though, I don't like our chances of getting him as it is highly likely another team like Charlotte ends up placing a bid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd take a lot of those names you mentioned, NBAoz. Especially Davis, Stuckey and Blatche. They're all likely out of our price range now though.


----------



## sMaK

Kind of disappointed now that I see what Lance signed for. We could've had him for cheap.


----------



## Wade County

True, I guess it came down to the fit. It was either Deng or Stephenson by the looks, and I guess they didn't want the drama. Stephenson has more than butted a few heads in this organization, so I'm not surprised we passed in favour of the solid citizen, former All Star Lu Deng.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, and the 3rd year was probably big as well. Like they did in the couple of seasons prior to 2010, it doesnt look like the Heat want to give out contracts that run past 2016. Bosh being the exception.


----------



## Wade County

3rd year is a team option though, so really it's a similar deal to Lu.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I think certain players and the coaching staff probably had negative feelings toward him still. Deng is such a great fit with the organization character-wise, & plugs in easily for LeBron. Can't see starting Wade-Lance.

Not sure who our vet min options are now, sucks we couldn't fit UD in space & had to use the exception. Would've loved Jordan Crawford or Blatche, as knuckleheady a past as they've had. Okafor maybe a possibility?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, his shooting numbers and turnovers have been pretty bad. Havent watched an entire game though.
> 
> Has Tyler Johnson been as impressive as some are making him to be?


Yes. Very athletic, long, and a solid shooter/defender. Definitely can be a rotation guy in the league. Should get a camp invite, unless another team pounces and signs him.

Not too worried about Shabazz. Watching the games, he's making an effort to run the team, which can be difficult to do in this setting. Mostly knocking down the good shots I see him take. Finishing still a work in progress, like Rio early on.


----------



## Jace

NBA adding gold patches to the back collar of jerseys for teams who've won titles.










Kinda weird, but I'll take it.


----------



## Wade County

If we bring back Beas, I'm happy with where we sit post-LBJ. 

Definitely think we need that bench scoring though, and I don't want to count on Granger to deliver it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Was gonna say that the NBA should do stars on the jersey for every championship like the world cup does in soccer, but the Lakers and Celtics jerseys would be absurd.


----------



## Wade County

Ed Davis off te board, Lakers bound. 2yrs for 2 mill. Wish we added him for that price point!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> dwyanewade
> 11 hours ago
> Rocking My City,My Home,My Hous3 tees made by my brothers @lyfebrand...#lafamila #heatlifer @mistadubb @mikeslyfe












#lafamilia


----------



## Pyrex

^ Nice, I really hope Wade gives it his all...Bosh is pretty much saying he is the #1 Option this year. But I want to see Wade bring back the clock and show us a couple more times (years) that its his house. Stay on that diet D-Wade! It was depressing driving around MIA-DT and listen to the ticket past 5 days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still no backup 2 on the roster. That is a huge hole right now. Need a guy capable enough to start on nights Wade misses. I'm over the 2 PG lineups.


----------



## Jace

That's at least the 3rd post since right before the flight w/ LeBron from LV to Miami that he's used that hashtag. Not sure what to make of it, but it obviously feels like trolling.

That Ed Davis signing is un-****ing-believable. I thought I was upset about the Jordan Farmar signing over Granger. Christ. We had Terry Davis, his father, & he seems like a great fit here. Thought him schooling us a couple times would've made him even more of a target. Shame. Doubt we get a guy with that potential impact with the vet min.


----------



## OG

Wade2Bosh said:


> Still no backup 2 on the roster. That is a huge hole right now. Need a guy capable enough to start on nights Wade misses. I'm over the 2 PG lineups.


Ray's still an option, I just don't see him retiring with so much left in the tank. His chemistry with Bosh and Bird had been great at times, back and forth feeding off each other. Hoping once he gets some rest he decides to return. 

Ira still thinking about Jameer Nelson. That would see Rio spend more time at the 2 until a move can be made.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Both Stuckey and Davis go for vet minimum. 2 players at need positions here. That sucks.


----------



## OG

Ray Allen in China today

Don't think he's retiring just yet.


----------



## Marcus13

Very jealous of the Ed DAvis signing. I wonder if we have anything left to chase Boozer with. Ray & Boozer would actually make me really excited for next season.

I don't see us adding a fourth point guard, personally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Boozer to Lakers, who put in biggest claim for him.


----------



## Jace

The Ed Davis thing is such a bummer. Can't believe he went for the minimum. And we have the Terry Davis connection!


----------



## Wade County

The Jurassic period :laugh: that's gold


----------



## Dee-Zy

Ed Davis, McBob, Deng, and Farmar would of been awesome.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Apparently Mike Miller knew about Lebron in Cleveland 2 days before Lebron announced his decision to go to Cleveland?

http://www.donthatemiami.com/top-haters/mike-miller-throws-some-shade-at-miami/

Also never thought Bron was that close to Miller and Jones. I was surprised when Jones vacationed with Lebron. I knew Miller and UD were close but not Lebron and Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron and Mike are very close. Mike named his kid Maverick, after Lebron's business manager Maverick Carter. 

JJ, Ray and Lebron all went to the Bahamas after the finals with their families. There are pics of them somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Pyrex

Birdman gonna get Mcroberts all tattooed up this summer, and when they are on court they will fusion into McBirdmen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat officially *re-sign UD*


> MIAMI, FL – The Miami HEAT announced today that they have re-signed forward Udonis Haslem. Per club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> “Udonis Haslem has been a fixture in Miami over the last 11 years,” said HEAT President Pat Riley. “He’s a team player, an encompassing all-purpose player, that would play just about any position or role in order to win. It’s been such a privilege and honor to have him with the organization and I’m so happy that he decided to come back.”
> 
> Haslem, a three-time NBA Champion, has played his entire 11-year NBA career with the HEAT, appearing in 715 regular season games (473 starts) averaging 8.6 points, 7.5 rebounds and 28.0 minutes while shooting 49.5 percent from the field and 76 percent from the foul line. He became the HEAT’s all-time offensive rebound leader, surpassing Alonzo Mourning (1,505), on April 11 vs. Indiana. Additionally, Haslem was already Miami’s franchise leader in defensive and total rebounds, becoming the first non-drafted player in NBA history to be their team’s all-time rebounding leader. Among the HEAT’s all-time franchise leaders, he ranks first in total rebounds (5,332), defensive rebounds (3,821) and offensive rebounds (1,511), second in games played, games started, minutes played (19,987), third in double-doubles (130), fourth in double-figure points off the bench (70), sixth in field goals made (2,484), eighth in total points (6,127), ninth in free throws made (1,159) and 10th in steals (390) and blocked shots (231).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shabazz has signed his rookie contract


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/490293164238848000
Hopefully he plays better with more talent around him.


----------



## OG

Dee-Zy said:


> Apparently Mike Miller knew about Lebron in Cleveland 2 days before Lebron announced his decision to go to Cleveland?
> 
> http://www.donthatemiami.com/top-haters/mike-miller-throws-some-shade-at-miami/
> 
> Also never thought Bron was that close to Miller and Jones. I was surprised when Jones vacationed with Lebron. I knew Miller and UD were close but not Lebron and Miller.


I caught Mike's instagram post with the Cavs 23 in background, blindly dismissed another sign.

With hindsight, sure we can say Mike's actions have been a little childish but can you blame him? He was cut from a team coming off consecutive championships for monetary reasons despite performing well. Now he has a chance to throw a couple jabs back at the Heat head office. I don't take it personally, we know he clowns around, he's just having some fun now.

Lebron left, now Mike has a chance to play with him again - something he couldn't do with the Heat for at least another year.

Everyone thought the Lakers would be champs when they got Nash. Most people thought Brooklyn's recent team would do something in the playoffs. A collection of talent doesn't make a successful team, let's see what the Cavs can do. Our Heat core is stronger and we should have some insight on how to slow Lebron. I'm ready for the fun, let's wait and see who gets the last laugh Mike.


----------



## Adam

Is anybody else really worried that Spoo is going to bury our youth behind the vets during this rebuilding process? I'm really worried Ennis will be behind Deng and Granger, Hamilton will be behind Haslem and Bird, and Napier will be behind Rio and Cole and there are not enough minutes for them to get a fair shake and also develop. I actually see Spo trying to force a resurgence from Haslem due to the team in flux and I think he's the stubborn kind of fool who sticks to his guns even when he is wrong.


----------



## Wade County

Yes Adam, I think that's pretty likely to happen. Particularly in the first few months of the season. It's like last season-we ha youthful options in Beas and Oden, but they weren't allowed to play through their struggles and get confidence the way Battier (who was god awful), Lewis and Ray were allowed. 

Terrified of a heavy dose of UD as our backup 4. He's not even a 4 anymore. He's like a 6'8" C with a busted J these days. Respect for what he has sacrificed and meant to this organization, but he HAS to be a 'break seal incase of emergency' guy from here on out.


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> Is anybody else really worried that Spoo is going to bury our youth behind the vets during this rebuilding process? I'm really worried Ennis will be behind Deng and Granger, Hamilton will be behind Haslem and Bird, and Napier will be behind Rio and Cole and there are not enough minutes for them to get a fair shake and also develop. I actually see Spo trying to force a resurgence from Haslem due to the team in flux and I think he's the stubborn kind of fool who sticks to his guns even when he is wrong.


Rebuilding ended when the Heat gave Bosh the max.

At this point, it is 2008-2010. Win as many games as possible and the future will handled through free agency down the road, not through nursing along moderately talented rookies at the expense of possible wins.

If Ennis, Hamilton, and Napier deserve playing time then they'll play.


----------



## Adam

Smithian said:


> Rebuilding ended when the Heat gave Bosh the max.
> 
> At this point, it is 2008-2010. Win as many games as possible and the future will handled through free agency down the road, not through nursing along moderately talented rookies at the expense of possible wins.
> 
> If Ennis, Hamilton, and Napier deserve playing time then they'll play.


We're not rebuilding from scratch but we're rebuilding our assets which is necessary to actually contend in the future. Those guys need minutes to develop otherwise they can't.

And I don't believe those guys will play if they deserve it. There's plenty of evidence to the contrary. Spo has a history of playing his guys over the deserving guy.


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> We're not rebuilding from scratch but we're rebuilding our assets which is necessary to actually contend in the future. Those guys need minutes to develop otherwise they can't.
> 
> And I don't believe those guys will play if they deserve it. There's plenty of evidence to the contrary. *Spo has a history of playing his guys over the deserving guy.*


In his defense, I think every coach in the NBA is accused of this to an extent.


----------



## Pyrex

Smithian said:


> In his defense, I think every coach in the NBA is accused of this to an extent.


Definitely not Popovich.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Evan Turner nearing deal with Celtics. 

There is such a big hole at backup 2 on this roster.


----------



## Wade County

Whose left? Jordan Crawford?


----------



## Jace

He's out there, but for the minimum? I'd love it, but if he he's settling for that it's gonna be late in the offseason.

One thing that encourages me about the possibility of Ennis being able to play his way over Granger (who I think will be playing a lot of 4) in the rotation was when Erik played Dorell over JJ, even when he came back from his wrist injury.


----------



## Wade County

Al Farouq Aminu is an unrestricted FA, could be worth a look?


----------



## Jace

Don't think so. He's a combo-forward who can't shoot. Seems redundant w/ Deng, Granger, and Ennis. The wing we want to bring in needs to be able to play 2 and shoot.

Going back to Jordan Crawford, just read a *good article on realgm* about him. He says he wants to play for a well-coached, discipline-heavy franchise like San Antonio. Makes me wonder if he'd take one of those 1 yr + option year minimum deals to play in Miami.


----------



## Marcus13

I hope were at least making the effort to get Ray back and not just assuming he's done. He obviously can still help this team win with the roster the way it is - last I saw, Spo said the organization hasn't even been in contact with him.


----------



## Jace

I really want him back too. Been meaning to ask Skolnick if he knows of the Heat coveting. He could really help Ennis and Napier, whom I'm sure he'd like to tutor.

McRoberts is wearing 4, which he last wore his rookie year in Portland. Granger is doing the JJ switch (both started in Indiana as 33's, but switched to 22 with Miami).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just saw this Instagram from Wade about his diet

http://instagram.com/p/qsHRB0FCGA/

Wonder how much he's trying to get down too? 

This was definitely needed. The less weight, the less stress on the knees.


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully Wade can have some kind of bounce back year, assuming he can stay lean. Will be interesting to see how he handles being a leading man again that's for sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is funny


----------



## Wade County

Ray ray looking Cavs bound. Friggin Cavs, stop hoarding Heat players.


----------



## Wade County

Just had a thought. 

Realistic deal I'd like to see?

Cole for Shumpert. Fixes an issue for both teams.


----------



## Jace

Wasn't big on it before LeBron leaving/drafting Napier, but makes sense now.


----------



## OG

I'd rather give up Rio than Norris, but for Shump I'd still do it. 

Or, let's really get heated and find a way to get the junior Tim Hardaway and Glen Rice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a whole bunch of Heat news



> Some Thursday Heat notes as we await Friday's first Dolphins practice:
> 
> ### Even with potentially three roster spots to fill, the Heat continues to be non-committal with free agents Michael Beasley and Greg Oden, with the team neither closing the door on a return in conversations with their agents nor offering them a contract to this point, either.
> 
> The Heat --- which will have 12 players under contract as soon as Chris Bosh’s deal is announced --- cannot offer any remaining free agents any more than the veteran minimum, which tops out at $1.4 million.
> 
> Jared Karnes, Beasley’s agent, said Thursday he has had more than one conversation with the Heat but “nothing has resulted in a deal. [Other] teams have called expressing interest. There has been quite a bit of activity the past four days. Teams are encouraged by his career best field goal percentage (49.9), second-best three-point percentage (38.9), top ten efficiency for all small forwards and his attitude when asked to play a reduced role.”
> 
> Among all players who appeared in at least 20 regular-season games, Beasley was 47th in points per 48 minutes, at 25.2.
> 
> Beasley, who has been working out with Kevin Durant in Los Angeles, averaged 7.9 points last season in 55 games and made two starts but played just 23 minutes in the playoffs.
> 
> As for Oden, the Heat has not informed his agent, Mike Conley Sr., if the team wants him back.
> 
> “They said they’ll get back to us,” Conley said. “A couple of teams have inquired. He wants to be able to play.”
> 
> Oden averaged 2.9 points and 2.3 rebounds in 23 games, including six starts, while shooting 55.1 percent from the field but logged just seven minutes during the postseason.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Heat believes it’s unlikely Ray Allen will return to the team. Allen, who is touring China, told China media outlet Sina he plans to take a full physical before deciding whether to play next season.
> 
> An associate of Allen said Thursday he has not made a final decision about whether to play next season, and The Boston Globe reported he is leaning toward joining former Heat teammates LeBron James, Mike Miller and James Jones in Cleveland.
> 
> The Cavaliers could offer only the $1.4 million minimum to Allen, who made $3.2 million last season.
> 
> UPDATE: Allen's agent, Jim Tanner, released this statement at 6 p.m. in the wake of the Boston Globe report: "The reports that Ray intends to play for the Cavs are unfounded. He has not yet decided if he will play next season or for which team." (But Tanner obviously didn't rule out Cleveland, either.)
> 
> DOUGLAS-ROBERTS ON RADAR
> 
> Count former Charlotte small forward/shooting guard Chris Douglas-Roberts among remaining free agents who interest the Heat.
> 
> Douglas-Roberts, 6-7, averaged 6.9 points and 2.4 rebounds and shot 44 percent overall and 38.6 on three-pointers in 49 games for Charlotte last season, including eight starts. He's an improving offensive player and a capable defender.
> 
> The Heat is looking for another veteran small forward or shooting guard to supplement Dwyane Wade, Luol Deng and Danny Granger. The Heat's preference would be for a player not only with shooting range but the ability to competently defend opposing wings.
> 
> Small forward James Ennis, who impressed the Heat during summer league, is also under contract, and point guard Mario Chalmers can play shooting guard if needed.
> 
> Besides Douglas-Roberts, other veterans free agent wing players still available include Shawn Marion, Jordan Crawford, Chris Singleton (the Heat has reportedly inquired), Heat incumbent Toney Douglas, MarShon Brooks (his agent has reached out to the Heat), Jordan Hamilton, Francisco Garcia, Omri Casspi, Jerryd Bayless, Rasual Butler, Shannon Brown, Ronnie Brewer, Hedo Turkoglu, James Anderson, Dahntay Jones, and former Heat guard Roger Mason Jr.
> 
> ### Once Bosh’s deal is signed, the Heat will have five power rotation players under contract: Bosh, Chris Andersen, Josh McRoberts, Udonis Haslem and Justin Hamilton, whose contract becomes partially guaranteed Aug. 1.
> 
> The Heat might add another veteran power rotation player at the minimum at some point before training camp, with available options including Oden, Emeka Okafor, Elton Brand, Nazr Mohammed, Charlie Villanueva, Ryan Hollins, Ekpe Udoh (no contact with Miami), Byron Mullens and Greg Stiesma.
> 
> Andray Blatche is available, but questions about his professionalism and maturity dissuaded Miami from pursuing him in past years, and the Nets reportedly parted ways with him this summer because of those issues.
> 
> Similar questions also have come up about Crawford, one of the most skilled wing players still available, though he has insisted in interviews this year that he has matured. Still, Crawford cannot be discounted if he's still available and willing to take a minimum deal closer to training camp.
> 
> ### The NBA schedule is expected to be released sometime in August, later than usual. The NBA is considering having the Heat play Cleveland on ABC on Christmas, according to a league source.
> 
> An involved official said a part of the network TV schedule was essentially finished with the assumption James would return to the Heat, then had to be discarded when he signed with the Cavaliers.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/sports-buzz/#storylink=cpy


----------



## Ben

Definitely wouldn't mind signing CDR.


----------



## Jace

CDR or Jordan Crawford, or just give the backup swingman spot to Ennis.


----------



## Wade County

Find it hard to get excited about CDR.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Watching this makes me sad. Wade and James were playing with such bad teammates and with James ditching the Heat, looks like they are heading back in that direction. Heat were pretty much the only team that had a shot in the East for the title. Not sure how likely Lebron can have a title next year with a bunch of youngins.

Crazy how Wade and James look so much younger and thinner though. Never realize it year after year unless you look at old clips. That game was sick. Love the dunk over Varajeo.


----------



## Pyrex

Dee-Zy said:


> Throwback: LeBron James vs Dwyane Wade Full Duel Highlights 2009.11.12 Cavaliers at Heat - MUST SEE! - YouTube
> 
> Watching this makes me sad. Wade and James were playing with such bad teammates and with James ditching the Heat, looks like they are heading back in that direction. Heat were pretty much the only team that had a shot in the East for the title. Not sure how likely Lebron can have a title next year with a bunch of youngins.
> 
> Crazy how Wade and James look so much younger and thinner though. Never realize it year after year unless you look at old clips. That game was sick. Love the dunk over Varajeo.


Man they we're so explosive back then, Lebron definitely picked his spots the past two years here, and Wade...well I don't really need to say much. Back then they could trade blow after blow. I bet we see a vintage Cavs vs Heat night this year both drop 40 each like back then and Heat win


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Find it hard to get excited about CDR.


Shot 40% from downtown last year, & can score in bunches. Could be a good scoring specialist for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Micky Arison's Post Lebron message to Heat Nation


> *A Message to HEAT Nation from Micky Arison*
> 
> While what your Miami HEAT has accomplished in the last four years has been historic, there’s a bigger picture that more clearly defines the success we have enjoyed as a franchise. Since I took control of the team in 1995 and brought Pat Riley in to run our Basketball Operations, the HEAT has made the Playoffs in 16 of those 19 full seasons, with five Eastern Conference titles and three NBA championships highlighting those Playoff appearances. The HEAT are one of only seven teams to have won a championship during that span and, of those seven teams, we are one of only four teams to win multiple championships. To get an even better idea of our record of excellence, consider that of the six NBA franchises established at or around the time the HEAT joined the NBA, only one other team has even appeared in the NBA Finals, with only the HEAT winning an NBA title.
> 
> From blockbuster trades for Alonzo Mourning, Tim Hardaway and Shaquille O’Neal, to drafting Dwyane Wade, all of whom are future Hall of Famers, to executing the most significant free agency acquisitions in league history when we acquired Chris Bosh, LeBron James and Dwyane Wade, your Miami HEAT have established themselves as an elite NBA franchise and have maintained a consistent level of on-court excellence, defining our legacy as a championship organization. The fact that we have done all of this before celebrating our 30th Anniversary points out that we are the youngest NBA franchise to achieve this type of success and one of only 18 NBA franchises to win an NBA championship in the league’s 68-year history. And while those accomplishments speak for themselves, I’m here to tell you something else: we are not done; not even close.
> 
> Pat Riley is fond of saying that the only thing you can count on in life is change and those that embrace change are best prepared to emerge successfully. So while the names on the back of the jersey may change from time to time, the constant presence of the name “Miami” or “HEAT” on the front guarantees that our goal remains the same: to put a competitive team on the floor capable of competing for the ultimate prize. As a Miami HEAT fan, this is what you have come to expect from us. We are laser-focused on the present and the task at hand of defending our Eastern Conference championship with the East being described as “wide open,” while also positioning ourselves for maximum flexibility and maneuverability in the future.
> 
> Our returning core, led by three-time NBA champions Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem, two-time champion and nine-time NBA All-Star Chris Bosh, two-time champions Mario Chalmers and Norris Cole and NBA champion and fan-favorite Chris “Birdman” Andersen have once again shown their commitment to winning by doing what is necessary for the benefit of the team. In addition, we welcome NBA All-Stars Luol Deng and Danny Granger, versatile veteran big man Josh McRoberts, two-time NCAA champion Shabazz Napier and exciting young talents like James Ennis and Justin Hamilton, who are coming off of very impressive showings at both the Orlando and Las Vegas NBA Summer Leagues. Our roster is comprised of players capable of versatility and who are out to prove something to the rest of the league.
> 
> Like Dwyane said when he announced his return to the HEAT, I am a #HEATLifer. That’s how I want you to feel about your role as a Miami HEAT fan -- that you are a #HEATLifer – “all in” with us for what is sure to be an exciting 2014-15 season and an incredibly bright future where we will look to add to our three NBA championships.
> 
> Micky Arison
> #HEATLifer


----------



## Pyrex

Barry Jackson @flasportsbuzz
Follow
Hearing that unofficial NBA schedule of select games includes Cavaliers-at-Heat on Christmas. Schedule still a couple weeks from release.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris has officially re-signed. Guess they had to wait until he got back from vacation


> miamiheat
> 2 minutes ago
> 
> “Chris Bosh is a two-time NBA champion and one of the most versatile big men in the league. His unique skillset makes him one of the best players in the game today. I’ve always felt he was committed to this organization, this staff and this city.
> 
> I think he’s going to have the opportunity of a lifetime leading this team next season and having the nine-time NBA All-Star back in the fold was a big key for us. We are very blessed to have him.” -
> 
> @MiamiHEAT President Pat Riley on re-signing @ChrisBosh


----------



## UD40

Even signing a contract he has a goofy look.


----------



## Wade County

Glad you stuck around, Boshasaurus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tim Reynolds thinks Marion will end up here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494624840590966785
Also, Riley held a conference all with a few writers today



> Michael Wallace @WallaceNBA_ESPN · 1h
> Was just on call with Riley. There were some things he said that contradicted some comments he made on same call.
> 
> Michael Wallace @WallaceNBA_ESPN · 1h
> One conflicting thing difficult to sort out: Riley said he never felt he was misled by LeBron during process, but wasn't discouraged either
> 
> Michael Wallace @WallaceNBA_ESPN · 5m
> Think there were 5 writers on call w/Riley. Will be interesting to see how stories turn out. Some guys heard it differently than others
> 
> Michael Wallace @WallaceNBA_ESPN · 2m
> Strange how some think LeBron completely blindsided Heat. But Riley said LeBron never returned texts/emails from opt-out to Vegas meet.
> 
> Michael Wallace @WallaceNBA_ESPN · 6s
> Seems like classic case of 3 different versions of the truth. Heat's truth, LeBron's truth and the Truth's truth. Merit in all three
> 
> Michael Wallace @WallaceNBA_ESPN · 1m
> Good news for Heat: Riley confident retooled Heat as good as any in East. Confirms he's up for hitting another free agency home run in 2016


----------



## Wade County

Would prefer Beas over Marion. Wouldn't be a bad option though.


----------



## Pyrex

signed a scrub, Foward Shawne Williams


----------



## Marcus13

Just need to bring back Ray and Beas and all will be good (Not great, but good)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another stretch forward. Looks like the Heat are still very committed to continue playing small ball. 

Meanwhile that backup 2 guard spot is still a glaring weakness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

In Wade news, Ethan said today that Wade looks almost as slim as he did in his rookie season.

More from Wade:


> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 9h
> Dwyane Wade says his diet has been "1 of hardest things I've ever done." Especially the vegetables. Lighter now than at '13 training camp
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 9h
> Dwyane Wade on his role this season: "You really don't know how it's gonna be. It's been one way for the past four years."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 9h
> Dwyane Wade on giving up $: "I don't know, you just do what you feel is right. To have the success u want, u have to give a little bit."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 9h
> Dwyane Wade on staying in Miami: "I'm blessed and I'm lucky that we have great ownership, great management and it's a great city."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 9h
> Dwyane Wade says he knew LeBron's decision when they got off the flight from Vegas, even if he wasn't told for sure until the next day.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 9h
> Dwyane Wade on his relationship with LeBron: "We're friends."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 8h
> Dwyane Wade clarified a few things 2day. Among them: he wasn't sent by Heat to Vegas to recruit LeBron back. It was a planned personal trip.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 8h
> Another thing: Wade took 2 years in part because he, like team, is looking at TV contract in '16. Trusts organization to do right by him.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 8h
> When LeBron left, Wade quickly connected with Bosh overseas, to see where he stood. Bosh told Wade he'd decide in an hour.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 8h
> Dwyane Wade on the doubt that he can still handle a bigger load: "I need it. I need it." Sees it as an energizing challenge.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick · 5h
> Dwyane Wade reached out to Pau Gasol a couple of times in free agency. Other than that, pretty much left recruiting to Riley.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Another stretch forward. Looks like the Heat are still very committed to continue playing small ball.
> 
> Meanwhile that backup 2 guard spot is still a glaring weakness.


Isn't this the Heat way? PG/SG/C we always go into the season with some unnecessary handicap.

Dismiss the obvious and allude to advanced metrics. Ignore the elephant in the room and brag about intangibles. Then, next year, after it has been the direct cause of numerous losses, address the issue. Finally, repeat the process with a new need.


----------



## Wade County

Not sure who is higher. 

Michael Beasley or Pat Riley right now. 

Shawne Williams!? gross man. Just give me the Beaser.


----------



## Jace

Man, Pat's always seemed to make questionable decisions filling out the back end of a roster. I just don't understand why Shawne Williams would be needed with Granger already on board. Both figure to line up as a backup stretch-4s. I know they've coveted Williams in the past, but right now it's just a weird signing.


----------



## OG

*Trade in the works?*

Is anyone else thinking there's a trade brewing to move one of our PGs? 

Heat Interested in Toure Murry

It's a stretch sure, but the Heat are interested in a talented young playmaker with similar scoring abilities as Rio. He has a better handle, is very composed and can put on a show.

Sure Cole could be on the way out instead, but would it make sense to have two very similar players in Rio and Murray? I don't see Murray backing up the 2, but that's something Rio can do for limited stretches. Norris Cole brings a different style to the rotation, quick on d, confident in his shot and not afraid to take it to the hoop. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Jace

Can't trade Rio til Dec 15th.


----------



## Wade County

I think Cole more so than Rio is on the block. Although Rios contract is still very tradeable.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Great article on Wade and Bosh: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ecided-to-stay-put-and-become-the-heats-big-2

Makes me proud to be a Heat fan again and like Wade again. I just hope I don't hate him again 4 weeks into the season because he doesn't run back on D and just complains to officials instead or settle for midrange jumpers that he constantly bricks.


----------



## Pyrex

Dee-Zy said:


> Great article on Wade and Bosh: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ecided-to-stay-put-and-become-the-heats-big-2
> 
> Makes me proud to be a Heat fan *again* and like Wade again. I just hope I don't hate him again 4 weeks into the season because he doesn't run back on D and just complains to officials instead or settle for midrange jumpers that he constantly bricks.


What was it that didn't make you proud before?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade's wedding is coming up right? Wonder if Lebron is going? It'll say a lot whether he does or doesnt.


----------



## Wade County

End of the month, yeah. 

Will be interesting to see how that plays out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496761072763031552
Crazy


----------



## Dee-Zy

Pyrex said:


> What was it that didn't make you proud before?


The whole not 5, not 6, not 7 wasn't a very proud moment for me as a Heat fan and people loved to repeat it to me whenever the Heat would lose.

Lebron leaving wasn't a proud moment either. I was very disappointed in him because I think he killed a chance to a dynasty and him getting more rings. Makes me proud to see how the organization has handled it.


----------



## OG

> *Tyler Johnson Reaches Deal With Heat*
> Aug 06, 2014 10:22 AM EDT
> 
> Undrafted rookie Tyler Johnson has reached an agreement on a free agent contract with the Miami Heat, a league source told RealGM.
> 
> In an impressive Summer League display in which he exhibited his athleticism, defense and growing offensive game, Johnson averaged 12.3 points, 3.5 rebounds and two assists. The 6-foot-4 guard also shot 52 percent from the field on just over eight shots per game.
> 
> Johnson scored nearly 16 points a game as a senior at Fresno State last season, and he went unselected in the June NBA draft.
> 
> Johnson, 21, had significant overseas offers, too, deciding to go with the Heat’s deal with an opportunity to make the regular season roster.
> Via Shams Charania/RealGM


It sounds like it's a non-guaranteed contract, invite to camp for a shot at the team. 

He had a nice summer league, but even he accredited his success to defenses sleeping on his appearance. That'll now be on the scouting reports from day 1, I'm not sure he'd have the same success in the regular season.


----------



## OG

Further to the Tyler Johnson signing, it'd be wise for the Heat to keep their options open to be able Ray Allen should he choose to continue.

With Ray recently refuting the cavs reports and his comment about not wanting to be in "...a situation where I don’t understand the rhythm of how a coach coaches" suggest the door is open for a Heat return... but no one has called. 

Ray has enjoyed his time in Miami, he developed a great two man game with Bosh and Bird at times, he was allowed to play his game. Unlike in Boston where he was a spot up shooter, so why would he sign with the Doc and the Clippers? With LeBron gone Ray could choose the role he wants with the Heat - vet presence on the bench with limited minutes, or more likely, as many minutes as he wants backing up wade.

Riley needs to step up and at least have the conversation with Ray.

Edit: Looks like Riles has just been respecting Ray's space while he decides whether he will play or not.


> Jason Lieser: Pat Riley on re-signing Ray Allen: “We haven’t moved on. I’ve been told he has not made a decision at all about anything.” Twitter @PBPjasonlieser - July 30, 2014


----------



## Dee-Zy

Getting Ray back would be huge. Especially after JJ talked about retiring a Heat and bolted with Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tyler Johnson is a nice camp body who could sneak up and make the roster.

I've written Ray off long ago. I'd be shocked if he returned

This is pretty funny...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497101542202544128


----------



## Pyrex

Wade2Bosh said:


> Tyler Johnson is a nice camp body who could sneak up and make the roster.
> 
> I've written Ray off long ago. I'd be shocked if he returned
> 
> This is pretty funny...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497101542202544128


LOL on theticket 790...Dan Lebatard and Stu Gotz were planning something like this...awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^I gotta hear their show from today 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497220151172149248
Shane is the man.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Lebby paid for the billboards (that's one of 6), & they claim it's just the surface of what they plan to do on Friday in disrupting LeBron's welcome home party. Only details they've let out are Mike Ryan will be walking around with Charles Ramsey ("Dead giveaway") while wearing a trench coat with a Heat jersey under and holding a boombox playing whatever song it is from whatever that move is that's a reference to.

Tyler Johnson was surely a surprise early on in SL, but he had his best game in his last well after he'd hit other team's radars. Not to mention, playing with our real Heat players he'll be less keyed on. His skillset is extremely solid on both ends & he has great length and athleticism, despite being slightly shorter than an ideal 2. I love the idea of he & and Ennis filling in whatever backup 2 minutes Chalmers doesn't provide.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497403911842824194
Miami kid. 6'8 with a 7'3.5" wingspan.


----------



## Wade County

Apparently we are signing Reggie Williamd. 

Dammit Pat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Official now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497515786358259712
Would've rather had CDR.

And we can probably say so long to Oden after his arrest.


----------



## Wade County

Looking less and less likely that Beas is coming back. 

Yikes Greg...


----------



## Jace

My first thought was CDR would've been better, too, but looking over Williams' highlights and stats, I like the signing. He actually reminds me of CDR. A little better of a shooter probably. Also crafty with the ball & scoring. Good option to help get some O off the bench from the SG position.

That Oden news was shocking. Would never have imagined him hitting a woman. Looks like he'd been drinking in the mugshot. Guy's still kinda a mess, I guess.


----------



## Marcus13

Looks like Riley is moving on from Beas and Ray.

Trippin.


----------



## Jace

Skolnick just said on the radio (filling in for the suspended Dan/Stugotz) that the belief around the team was Ray wasn't returning before LeBron even left. He had issues with Spo last year.


----------



## UD40

Zo gets placed among the basketball immortals tonight, fellas, and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Pyrex

So with the Pacers out and the Bulls & Cavs as the consensus top 2 seeds. Whats stopping us from being the 3rd seed? I keep hearing about the Wizards but I still don't think they are Top 3 material.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Raps too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebatard's was funny 






Here's micky's



> mickyarison
> 16 hours ago
> I accepted Spo's #IceBucketChallenge & challenged Pat Riley & Arnold Donald. An amazingly creative way to raise money for ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease) research. I am pleased to match @carnival 100K donation


http://instagram.com/p/rxJmUaO8Ko/


----------



## Jace

Hey WC, I know someone looking for an Ennis Perth jersey. Would you know where to get?


----------



## RollWithEm

> the Heat has shown interest in Emeka Okafor and has considered Ekpe Udoh. Preliminary inquiries were made on Andray Blatche and Jason Maxiell.


http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...-pursues-free-agents-dolphins-um-chatter.html


----------



## RollWithEm

> the Heat also has inquired about Leandro Barbosa and Jordan Crawford


http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...-pursues-free-agents-dolphins-um-chatter.html


----------



## Jace

I like almost all of those options. Our biggest needs are still a C and a SG. Was happy when I heard we were interested in Barbosa the other day. Need more penetration/creation out of the back court right now, and even though he's not so Brazillian Blur anymore, he's still crafty enough to be effective as a backup 2. 

Omeka could be nice if he's healthy, but even then I worry about rust after missing a year. 

I liked Udoh's potential coming out of college, but it seems he hasn't quite developed very well. Terrible rebound rate his whole career so far.

I've always loved Maxiell's length and athleticism. Great rebound rate. Could be another Birdman for us.

Considering I'm more or less content with where this team looks defensively at this point, I see offense as the more pressing need. For that reason (as well as their ages) I'd lean toward Crawford/Blatche. Both can score in bunches, while Crawford provides shooting and Blatche rebounding. Kinda surprised they're both still available, though I shouldn't be, given their character concerns in the past. That makes them good values, though, and I don't think either has been bad enough to feel obligated to steer clear, particularly with our vets and established culture. 

Where we stand right now:

Chalmers | Cole | Napier
Wade| Johnson
Deng | Ennis | R. Williams 
McRoberts | Granger | Haslem | S. Williams
Bosh | Andersen | Hamilton


I would think Hamilton, Johnson, and the Williams's are the non-roster-locks, with Johnson being the only one I'd really want to keep. He seems to be a jack of all trades on O, and I love the way he defended in Summer League. His length and athleticism gives him a lot of potential on that end, and he's exciting to watch on O. Reggie Williams could be a solid piece, but I have no idea about his D. Shawne Williams I'm indifferent to. Seems a little redundant with Granger around. Hamilton I'm fine with, but don't see as a must-keep.

EDIT: Just reading the chatter now. Says we also worked out CDR, whom I know most of his prefer to Reggie Williams. I'd be OK with him or Crawford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Keep saying it, but that backup 2 spot is such a glaring weakness. 

They must be expecting to play a lot of the 2 PG lineup and I guess give Ennis spot minutes at the 2?


I'd kick the tires on Okafor. He's always injured, but we wouldnt ask for much from him.


----------



## Wade County

Would prefer Beas over Blatche...but definitely appears we are on different paths. Backup 2 and C are the clear roster holes though. Happy with any of those options. We look like we need some more shooters though.


----------



## Jace

Well the new 2 should be a shooter. CDR makes the most sense. I don't trust Barbosa's jumper, and Crawford's %'s aren't great, though it could be shot selection.

Blatche makes sense because he has C size, but I don't see him accepting the inconsistent minutes we could offer. His offensive game would be great though. So talented. Spreads the floor, great handle for his size, and makes sweet passes. He and McRoberts would be fun to watch together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From a couple of days ago. Wade with UD, Mario, Norris and McRoberts (along with former IU players Oladipo and Cody Zeller) up in Bloomington and training at Indiana University


> dwyanewade
> 3 days ago
> We just had a great 3 days of getting better and going back to the basic and fundamentals of the game. Big thanks to my coach #TomCrean and his staff for opening up there home for @ud40 @norriscole @mchalmers15 #joshmcroberts and myself.. #CampIU #leadership


----------



## Wade County

Super excited to see how McBob fits with this lineup. Hope he can up his rebound rate a little though. 

Will be interesting to see the tweaks that Spo has to make now that we don't have Manbearpig to bail us out. We need to be better on both sides of the ball, particularly defensively.

Am I crazy in thinking we may run some pretty similar offensive sets that we used to run with Lebron in the post, with McBob? He's a great facilitator, the only problem is he's not a big scoring threat. No need to double the guy, unlike the best player on the planet haha.


----------



## Jace

McBob will be in the high post a lot, most often probably in horns sets. We put Battier there a lot because he passed well out of it, but McBob is on another stratosphere. I see his touches being more similar to what Bosh used to get.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, hope we can find a way to use him like Gasol and Noah are used up top. He's got that passing ability.


----------



## Wade County

Realistic expectation on numbers for McBob?

10/6/4 and a three per?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If it wasnt already obvious that Bease wouldnt be brought back, the Heat have given away his number already


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504023895620743168


----------



## Wade County

God dammit. Beas > all our bench options currently on our roster...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh bringing videobombing to the Emmy's


----------



## Wade County

Typical CeeBee.

When does training camp open?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^First preseason game is October 4th, so around the last week of September. 


Shabazz says not being used to the NBA ball led to some of his struggles in summer league


> "I just want to continue to get better at everything," Napier said. "But my biggest thing is getting comfortable with that basketball. That's one of my biggest problems and it's kind of ironic, because it's a basketball. But it's different than a college basketball."
> 
> And he struggled with it in summer league as well.
> 
> Granted, he was in a pro game for the first time, but Napier's summer-league debut last month in Orlando, Florida had him turn the ball over on his first possession — the first of eight giveaways he had that day. In 143 games at UConn, Napier never had that many turnovers in one outing. In nine games between Orlando and Las Vegas, Napier was charged with 38 turnovers in nine games.
> 
> That's well above his clip of 2.9 turnovers per game in his final college season, which ended with a national title.
> 
> "The funny thing is, I never really touched an NBA ball until I left school," Napier said. "I told myself I never wanted to. I felt like it was superstitious, like something bad was going to happen, like I had to earn it. I never touched it and it's definitely different. This ball is leather and the biggest thing for me now is getting comfortable with it."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504726479792766976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504734456444641280
Wow, Shannon Brown over Crawford and CDR?


----------



## UD40

Passed on Crawford? Interesting.


----------



## Jace

Guh...I think Shannon could be a decent option off the bench, but I don't understand passing on at least two of those guys for him. He's really only had one good season. Still, we need penetrators, and that's one of the best elements of his game. Hopefully he can return to something close to that 2012 form and be a nice spark off the bench and Wade fill in when he's out. Another guy who could work well off of McBob passing out of the high post.

Chalmers | Cole | Napier
Wade | Brown | Johnson
Deng | Ennis | R. Williams
McRoberts | Granger | S. Williams
Bosh | Andersen | Haslem | Hamilton


That's 16, so one of them isn't making it.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Realistic expectation on numbers for McBob?
> 
> 10/6/4 and a three per?


I think he plays around the 30mpg he got last year. In terms of individual offense, I see him being asked to do about the same as he did last year, with him being somewhere around the 4th option at best on both teams, even though a lot of O will be run through him. Therefore I see him remaining a tad under double-digits in ppg, but with Bosh playing next to him instead of Jefferson, I can see his rpg going up to 6, at the least. He's done 5 a couple times in 8 less minutes. Last year's rebounding numbers kinda look like an aberration when looking at his career stats. In terms of assists, he'll be playing in a more spaced-out, free-flowing offense then he did in CHA, who slowed it down and threw it into Jefferson in the post frequently. Wade & MGK can probably be compared as shooters, as can Deng & Henderson, but Rio is a more willing and capable shooter than Walker, and obviously Bosh is much more of a shooter than Jefferson. Heat's personnel and style just seem much more conducive to producing assists, so I can see him staying at 4+ despite playing with an extra ball-handler in Wade. 8/6/4 seems about right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade's wedding is coming up right? Wonder if Lebron is going? It'll say a lot whether he does or doesnt.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506176506587267074


----------



## Jace

BJax chatter:



> ### The Heat, looking to add another veteran backup center, summoned 6-11 Nazr Mohammed, 34, for a workout and meeting with team executives on Thursday. Mohammed, who has career averages of 5.9 points and 4.8 rebounds, played in 80 games for the Bulls last season.
> 
> Among free agent centers, the Heat is most intrigued by Emeka Okafor. But ESPN said he might not play until midseason because of a herniated disk. The Heat also has inquired about 6-11 free agent center Andray Blatche, who has a home here.
> 
> ### One veteran NBA scout said of the most prominent shooting guards still available last week --- Ray Allen, Jordan Crawford, Golden State-bound Leandro Barbosa, Chris Douglas-Roberts and Heat-bound Shannon Brown --- the Heat signed the worst in Brown, who’s an erratic shooter.
> 
> But the Heat wanted a backup two-guard with size (6-4) and one who can defend, and there were concerns about Barbosa’s defense and durability, and maturity questions about Crawford, who remains available. Also, Brown was willing to take a non-guaranteed deal, according to basketballinsiders.com.
> 
> The Heat would love for Allen to come back but know that’s unlikely. Associates say he has been conflicted about whether to retire or sign with Cleveland or another top contender (the Clippers and Spurs also want him).
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/sports-buzz/#storylink=cpy


Mohammed could make sense I guess as a 15t man, Birdman insurance essentially. Would prefer other options though (Maxiell/Blatche). Doesn't surprise me they're most intrigued by Okafor, but that injury scares me.

Can't really argue against that scout. Brown could be the worst of all the options, depending on how streaky his jumper is this season. He could also wind up being a good fit for what we need off the bench at the 2, at least in spot minutes. Still don't understand passing up on CDR twice though (Reggie Williams/Brown). Maybe he was holding out for guaranteed cash.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Guess no Okafor then. Back injuries are no joke. 

Blatche is pretty good. Shows how much of a head case people think he is that he is still out there.


----------



## Wade County

Really dont like what Pat has been doing to fill out this bench.

Who out of Cole, Brown, Ennis, Granger, Haslem, Napier, Shawne and Reggie Williams look like dependable 6,7,8,9th men? Only bench guy I feel OK with really is Birdman and the dude is like 36 years old.

Lot of question marks there...we're really banking on health from Wade. Heaven forbid if CB goes down for an extended period of time, no wonder Philly are licking their lips at having our 1st. How the tables have turned after we were doing the same with their Phirst 

Would definitely feel more comfortable if we brought back Beas or signed Blatche. Atleast we'd have some dependable offensive punch out of that unit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506869515574329344


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat have also added Khem Birch*


> Khem Birch appreciated the opportunity with the Wizards. The former UNLV product also recognized his best chance to make an NBA roster no longer existed in Washington.
> 
> Birch has committed to join the Miami Heat, according to Birch's agent, Mike George, who spoke with CSNwashington.com on Tuesday.
> 
> The Wizards organization liked the shot blocking big man and hoped he would join them for training camp after he shined on their summer league team.
> 
> Washington added Birch to its summer league roster after the 6-foot-9 forward-center went undrafted in June. Birch impressed immediately with his rebounding effort and defensive presence to the point it seemed logical that he could make the Wizards' opening game roster.
> 
> Then the Wizards acquired veterans Kris Humphries and DeJuan Blair. Then Kevin Seraphin signed his qualifying offer.
> 
> Combined with Marcin Gortat, Nene and Drew Gooden, Washington sports a deep interior rotation. Even though one spot remains available on the 15-man roster, the odds of another big man making the squad are slim.


----------



## Jace

Weird that the Khem Birch signing is just coming out now. Ira mentioned it in an article weeks ago.

I agree WC, absolutely no one off the bench we can for sure depend on. We've set ourselves up to need a surprise season from a couple of guys in order to be a solid team. We've seen surprises before (QRich's renaissance and Dorell's growth in '10) but it's not something you want to bank on.

It's not out of the question Brown can have a season near his better ones with PHX and LA, and Granger could reasonably play well as a role player if he finds his health (I think he was hampered by having to pick things up on the fly in LAC, before his calf injury). Hopefully Cole and Chalmers can play closer to the better ball we've seen out of them, and maybe Ennis and Napier can be surprise rookies. :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

It's not a group I feel particularly comfortable with at this point though. Conceivably some could have renaissance seasons...but it's not a dependable lot really


----------



## Jace

According to Ethan Skolnick, Blatche has been working out at the Heat's facilities when not with the Philippines national team.


----------



## Jace

> @tjmanotoc
> Follow
> 
> Caught @drayblatche at airport. he's still sad he couldn't bring Gilas further. he's off to Miami now to nego!


Hope this gets done. We'd have a pretty talented and decently balanced front court with him in the mix. Need to reign in his shot selection and get him to focus on D though. 

I was up early the other morning unable to sleep and a Heat fan from the Phillipines I follow was livetweeting one of their games so I tuned in and saw him hit a bunch of 3s and other big baskets. Of course he had 7 ridiculous turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hope it gets done.


----------



## Wade County

Would feel better knowing there's a talented offensive player ready to roll, warts and all. Still would've preferred Beas.


----------



## Jace

Me too. Beasley's rebounding was so underrated last season, and he really put in some good efforts in his individual D. Team D (rotations and pick and roll) were still an adventure. Blatche should provide rebounding too.

The thing is, Blatche would set up somewhere in the depth chart where he's not a vital part of the rotation (and could be a fringe rotation player) when we're fully healthy. He'd have to get most of minutes as the backup 4, perhaps even with Bosh playing next to a more true big after his initial minutes playing next to McBob. Last year showed us we need a co-backup C to support Birdman, and I'd love for it to be Blatche. I just hope he doesn't pout if he gets some DNPs or light action.


----------



## Jace

Another benefit of Blatche would be being able to run a lot of the same stuff we run for Bosh when he misses a game or rests. Fairly similar skillsets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another new name. Ryan Hollins.



> Still in search of veteran depth at center, the Heat on Friday summoned 7-0 center Ryan Hollins to Miami to meet with Erik Spoelstra and his staff, according to a person briefed by the team. No offer was made Friday or Saturday but Hollins remains under consideration.
> 
> Hollins, 29, who has played for six teams in eight seasons, averaged 2.3 points, 1.5 rebounds and 7.9 minutes in 61 games for the Clippers last season, all off the bench. He has career averages of 3.8 points, 2.2 rebounds and 0.5 blocks and has started 55 NBA games.
> 
> The Heat auditioned veteran center Nazr Mohammed a week ago and also has inquired about free agent center Andray Blatche. The Heat is very intrigued by free agent center Emeka Okafor, but ESPN has reported he might not play until midseason because of a bulging disc in his neck.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...say-about-him-fins-chatter.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Wade County

I hate Ryan Hollins. Complete scrub goon. Do not want.


----------



## Jace

Dislike everything about him. Not only is he as bad a player as you'll find in the league, but he constantly does dickheaded shit on the court.


----------



## UD40

Apparently we're interested in Zoran Dragic, brother of Goran.

Other teams in the mix are Dallas, Orlando, San Antonio, Phoenix and Indiana.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If San Antonio's interested, i'm all in.


----------



## Wade County

Ditch Shannon Brown and give me the baby Dragon.


----------



## Jace

Zo the 2nd


----------



## UD40

Looking like the Suns have him. Apparently both sides are engaged in contract negotiations as we speak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to Dan LeBatard, Pau Gasol was ready to sign with the Heat, but then received a text from Lebron and Pau decided to go elsewhere. 


By the way, Media day is exactly two weeks away (9/26).


----------



## Wade County

Lesigh. 

Hard to believe training camp is about to kick off again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Heat, Dolphins and Giancarlo Stanton chatter:
> 
> ### Life After LeBron, the on-court version, officially begins in two weeks --- Heat training camp opens on Sept. 27 --- and expect to see some of the same names but with somewhat different games.
> 
> For Dwyane Wade, there will be a slimmer star, one entrusted with more ball-handling responsibilities and a greater offensive load.
> 
> For Chris Bosh, there will be more offensive assertiveness after spending weeks in the shadows of the Pacific Ocean polishing the low-post skills he displayed in Toronto but weren’t consistently needed here.
> 
> For Mario Chalmers, there will be a renewed offensive bent.
> 
> And for Udonis Haslem, there will be less need to pass up the open mid-range shot.
> 
> “Hopefully,” Haslem said, “I can be a little bit more of who I was in the past instead of just trying to stay out of the way all the time.”
> 
> Naturally, all would have preferred LeBron James stay.
> 
> But what awaits without him “got me excited for the next chapter, to rise up to the challenge,” Bosh told 790/104.3 The Ticket this summer. “It gives us an opportunity to play with a chip on our shoulder. It’s revitalized my attitude toward basketball. We have a very good team.”
> 
> So what will we see more of from Bosh?
> 
> “C.B. is going to get back down in the post” some, Haslem said.
> 
> In workouts at UCLA this summer with respected trainer Ed Downs and former Arizona and ex-NBA guard Miles Simon, Bosh has been working on operating with the ball in his hands more often and also polishing post moves that were often sacrificed to accommodate the Heat’s system.
> 
> “On the offensive end, he’s planning on more touches and being more of a focal point of the offense,” Simon said by phone. “The feeling I get from him is he can go back to his days as a Toronto Raptor putting up 20 and 10. He’s looking forward to meeting that challenge.
> 
> “He seems very focused. He has really expanded his game with the threes [the past two years] and he will be around the basket more this season. This summer, he has worked a lot on back-to-the-basket moves and a lot on footwork. You will see his game evolve. You will see him command double teams. He will come to camp in really good shape.”
> 
> Bosh said: “It’s cool to be in that situation again” of assuming a bigger role offensively. “I’m a much better player than I was the last time in that position.”
> 
> Wade, 32, said he will not get a complete feel for his new role until training camp and cautions: “I can’t go back five years.”
> 
> But Haslem said: “We’re going to need more from him not just offensively, but defensively as well, getting back to being that first-, second-team All Defensive player he was, leading our defense.
> 
> “He’s definitely going to have to be more aggressive. In the fourth quarter, there are going to be times for him to take over the game like he did in the past. Last four years, it was a little bit of everybody, but the offense was dictated going through LeBron. We’re going to have to go through Dwyane down the stretch now. He’s going to be the playmaker and decision maker on who takes the shots.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Chalmers will “go back to his natural position as a point guard and facilitate the team,” his father, Ronnie Chalmers, said.
> 
> “As sad we all are to see LeBron go, Mario’s excited to go back to his natural position. He loves being a playmaker. And there will be more opportunities to score.”
> 
> A Heat official said even beyond Erik Spoelstra’s staff changes, “you will see some tweaks in how we play.” The team’s gambling defense, which left open too many three-point shooters, needs addressing.
> 
> “We can’t just show up and expect to win it in the fourth quarter any more,” the Heat official said.
> 
> Haslem said he, Chalmers, Wade, Norris Cole and Josh McRoberts had a productive recent bonding session, over several days, in Bloomington, Ind., doing on-court work with Hoosiers coach Tom Crean, Wade's friend and former coach at Marquette.
> 
> “I’m sure there are a lot of people counting us out, a lot of people not expecting much from us,” Haslem said. “We still think we can be highly competitive. We still think we have a chance to compete for the Eastern Conference title.
> 
> “I’ve spoken to D-Wade and CB. We’re excited about the challenge. We are highly motivated. But we are motivated in a good way. It’s not being bitter. It’s about ‘LeBron’s gone’ and we’ve got to pick up the slack.”


http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...s-chatter-stantons-future-um-postscripts.html


----------



## Adam

LOL @ Haslem. What a joke.


----------



## Wade County

Cool story Udonis...

Good to hear CB is working on his low post moves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Birch officially signs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511187014025502720


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*After Tough Playoffs, Mario Chalmers Promises a Major Comeback for Heat*


> MIAMI — It had been nearly a month since his downward spiral had finally stopped, only because the NBA season had cruelly ended. Even after enduring enough recrimination and ridicule to last any athlete a dozen lifetimes, Mario Chalmers still couldn't stop blaming himself.
> 
> "I just needed to be by myself," Chalmers told Bleacher Report last week, following a morning workout at AmericanAirlines Arena. "I just needed to get away. That was the main thing."
> 
> Yet, for a while, the only place he went was deeper inside his own head.
> 
> "To be honest, I sat in the house and pouted," Chalmers said. "I felt like, for us to have the opportunity to accomplish a three-peat like that, and not being able to perform to the best of my ability, not being able to be there for my team. ... I just felt like I let people down. Especially with it being my contract year, I feel like I let myself down along with the Heat organization."


More Here

Nowhere to go but up for Mario from his horrible post season.


----------



## Jace

Poor UD. Thought he was a little more self-aware.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh was on Ellen


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 guys who many of us would have liked to round out the bench have signed with the same team in China. Jordan crawford and now *Andray Blatche*.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*HEAT to Host 'Red, White & Pink' Game*​


> The Miami HEAT announced today that it will host the HEAT “Red, White & Pink” Game presented by Baptist Health Breast Center—an open scrimmage that will include the current 2014-15 roster—on Wednesday, October 1st beginning at 7:00 p.m. at AmericanAirlines Arena. Doors open at 6:00 p.m.
> 
> While the event is free and open to the public, fans wishing to attend the Red, White & Pink Game will be required to register for a ticket by logging onto Ticketmaster.com beginning tomorrow, September 23rd at 10:00 a.m. Tickets will not be available at the Arena Box Office. Additionally there is a four ticket maximum per transaction. Parking in the P2 garage will not be available to the general public. For a list of parking lots surrounding the Arena, fans can log onto HEAT.com.
> 
> The team has incorporated the color pink into this year’s scrimmage in honor of Breast Cancer Awareness Month. HEAT players will be wearing a special edition Red,White & Pink shooting shirt, which will be auctioned off by the BaptistHealth Breast Center beginning on Thursday, October 2nd. All proceeds from the auctioned shooting shirts will go to Baptist Health Breast Center research. Additionally, halftime will feature a special ceremony honoring local survivors of breast cancer. And the first 5,000 HEAT fans inattendance will receive a HEAT Red, White & Pink Game t-shirt.
> 
> The Red, White & Pink Game will resemble a regular NBA game with four quarters and a halftime, and will also feature many elements of the HEAT Experience including the national anthem, as well as performances by the Miami HEAT Dancers, Burnie and the Xtreme Team. HEAT fans will get their first close-up look at the 2014-15 Miami HEAT team. Select concession stands as well as The Miami HEAT Store will be open for business.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514561887187775488
Good luck to Mike.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Hah, I thought he would end up on Spurs... if he didn't. That's not good news.


----------



## Wade County

Sad times. Good luck Beas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Media day tomorrow. These last few weeks have flown by.


----------



## Wade County

Looking forward to seeing our new additions in Heat jerseys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Michael Beasley has decided to leave the Grizzlies to sign with the Shanghai Sharks. Wow.


----------



## Jace

Doubt he makes his way back to the NBA, although I can also see him falling out of that league fairly quickly, after remembering all of the issues JR Smith had there.

I've been invited by the guy who runs SI's FanSided.com's Heat page "All U Can Heat" to do a weekly #PhotoshopFriday post. Just posted *my first one* if you want to check it out really quick. They're all gonna be loosely themed, this one is on the Heat-Cavs meeting in Brazil, and namely the King James Ennis vs. LeBron matchup. Let me know if you guys have any ideas for themes for upcoming posts. Brainstorming on something related to the Spurs (we're playing them next saturday) for next week.


----------

